# Team #12 - Deadly Dozen



## Cornbread

Checking in from Georgia.


----------



## floater

Checking in from Mo.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Checking in from Idaho, what's up floater?


----------



## floater

Hey mike! Coming to mo this year?


----------



## silasbowhunter

Checking in! I’ll be hunting Nebraska this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Checking in from NM. Doing some whitetail back in Ohio and Mule deer tags in NM. First time doing this so help me know what I need to do.


----------



## Idabowhntr

floater said:


> Hey mike! Coming to mo this year?


No moved on to Oklahoma lol. Hunted there last year and leased some ground this year, should be a great season!


----------



## Idabowhntr

kickedaside05 said:


> Checking in from NM. Doing some whitetail back in Ohio and Mule deer tags in NM. First time doing this so help me know what I need to do.


We'll keep you up to speed, sounds like a fun fall lined up, welcome


----------



## Hidden Danger

Checking in from South Mississippi


----------



## Cornbread

I’m headed to a tree this morning to see if I can shoot a pig. We have some on a small spot that doesn’t normally have pigs so I’m going to see if I can put an arrow through one. The one in the picture has been in front of the camera right after daylight the last few mornings and today the wind is right. There is also a group of 8-10 smaller ones so I’m not going to be picky and hope to make something bleed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> Checking in from NM. Doing some whitetail back in Ohio and Mule deer tags in NM. First time doing this so help me know what I need to do.


All you need to do is shoot a booner and a doe and if we all do that, we might win! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

I have checked in but wanted to introduce myself. I live west of Atlanta about 25 miles from
The Alabama state line. I love to hunt and shoot my bow. This will be my 31st season bow hunting and hopefully should put some points on the board. I have access to several properties in the city limits of Atlanta and other urban spots. Quite a few big deer but they are just as hard to kill as anywhere but I’ve had good luck the last few seasons. 

I’m going to Maine bear hunting the last weekend in August. I also have a Kansas and Illinois tag. 

I hunt with an 07 Bowtech Allegiance that is a proven killer. I’ve had many newer bows but this one is my hunting bow. I’ll shoot a lot of different broadheads but my favorites at slick trick mags, grim reaper pro 4 blades, and qad exodus. 

The deer contest is my favorite part about archery talk. I’ve made some good friends throughout the years and the best teams I’ve been on are the ones that post a lot. It’s nice to keep up with everyone’s season. This year I’ll get to hunt deer from September 10th- January 31st. We have several pieces of property that have bachelor groups of bucks on them but once they shed most will relocate and we might pick up some different ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck Cornbread, always fun getting a little hunting in before deer season. I look forward to this contest every year as well. As long as everyone participates and can contribute a bit we have a great chance to win.


----------



## kickedaside05

Hi everyone. Got the archery bug a couple years ago and it has gotten worse. As much as I like it I still want the meat in the freezer so I also use rifle during allowed times. This is also my first time participating in this on AT. 

My schedule hunts so far this year are:

Nov 5-15 Ohio whitetail archery only. This is on private land with some big bucks running around. I'm hoping I hit the rut and can put some points up for us. I've never measured for any points so I'll need to figure that out. 

December 31st - January 1st Barbary sheep NM. 

December 17th-18th mule deer NM. 

December 10th-14th elk NM. Going to take the bow on this but it is any legal weapon hunt. So a rifle will be my backup if I can't get in close enough.


----------



## Cornbread

I broke the ice for the team this morning. To bad it don’t count for points. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Cornbread said:


> I broke the ice for the team this morning. To bad it don’t count for points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that's awesome! Hopefully I can get a hog hunt in later this summer in Texas. Eating that bad boy or just getting rid of the nuisance?


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> Man that's awesome! Hopefully I can get a hog hunt in later this summer in Texas. Eating that bad boy or just getting rid of the nuisance?


Those are the best eating size. Already on ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Awesome man!


----------



## Du4antlers

Checking in from SC! Good luck everyone.
Hunt safe hunt smart!!!!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Where u at in SC? Your season is coming up quick.
Great job cornbread!


----------



## Gene94

Checking in from PA! Pumped up for this season! No out of state hunting for me this year. We're expecting our 4th son the end of October.  Normally kill a doe or 2 and a buck locally. Last year I did not tag a buck because I didn't get a chance at the caliber I wanted (well I did have a chance, but it was 2 minutes after legal shooting light, so no shot). There are some big ones in the area again so my hopes are high! 
I'll be hunting with my Obsession HB33 again this year and hunting my 25 acres of mountain ground and the other 16 acres of ag land that I've had permission on for the last 6 years or so. Good luck to everyone on this team! Stay safe!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Du4antlers said:


> Checking in from SC! Good luck everyone.
> Hunt safe hunt smart!!!!


Hey get that house done so you can get in the woods!


----------



## silasbowhunter

I’ll just be hunting Nebraska this year! Getting ready to hang some cameras. First time I’ve done cameras since 2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

silasbowhunter said:


> I’ll just be hunting Nebraska this year! Getting ready to hang some cameras. First time I’ve done cameras since 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were going to look at land in Nebraska to hunt but ended up in Oklahoma, Nebraska would've been much closer lol. Some good bucks in Nebraska though


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'll be hunting Idaho and Oklahoma, 2 buck tags in each state. Leaving for Alaska in 7 days for caribou first


----------



## DrewWilliams

Checking in! I'm Drew from Alabama. (probably only about 45 min from you from what it sounds like Cornbread)

I'll be hunting lots of properties here in Alabama. Have about 5 new ones just from nocking on doors ranging from 25 acres to 220 acres. Plus my usual hunting places.

I'll be in Indiana Nov 3rd - Nov 9th. Killed a nice 9 point up there last year, but wasn't part of a team. Hoping to kill another this year. Plus I've had my eye on some pretty nice deer here at home if I can get it to work out. I'm always good for a couple does at least.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Welcome Drew, sounds like we have some pretty experienced guys on the team.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Whats everyone shooting set up wise?

I'm running a Mathews Traverse with 80lb Wake limbs. 
Axcel Accutouch carbon pro with UV3XL scope
Hamskea Trinity 
Conquest Bars
28.5" draw.. 82lbs on the scale. 
580 grain Axis tipped with most likely QAD Exodus. (I like to try different heads but Exodus has always been my go-to, always have some in my quiver)


----------



## DrewWilliams

Worst part is my wife is due Dec 30th and that usually the week of the rut here at home...


----------



## Idabowhntr

Ouch! Bad timing Drew. I'm shooting a 60lb RX-5 ultra at the moment, tore rotator cuff and bicep in March working my way back up. Shoot Easton HEXX and we're allowed mechanicals this year so Sevrs will be out front.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Idabowhntr said:


> Ouch! Bad timing Drew. I'm shooting a 60lb RX-5 ultra at the moment, tore rotator cuff and bicep in March working my way back up. Shoot Easton HEXX and we're allowed mechanicals this year so Sevrs will be out front.


Yeah another one wasn't exactly in the plans for this year, but we all know how that goes lol.. 

I've killed a few with Sevrs. Always had great results. I especially like the 1.5s, seriously a tough head.


----------



## Gene94

DrewWilliams said:


> Worst part is my wife is due Dec 30th and that usually the week of the rut here at home...


Congrats on the baby though! I'm in the same boat, as I said, 2 months earlier for my wife but that's when the rut is starting to heat up here. I'm not worried though....usually have good bucks coming through early in the season and then the 2nd week of November too....we'll work around the new baby. Children are a good thing

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Here's my setup. Along with quiver full of 300 spine Easton 6.5s tipped with 150 grain Crimson Talon Cleavers and maybe a mechanical or 2 thrown in too. TAW around 480 grains. 70# at 30" draw.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

DrewWilliams said:


> Worst part is my wife is due Dec 30th and that usually the week of the rut here at home...


Getting another rug rat is exciting. Don't loose sight of the bigger picture, and congratulations. I have three kids. My oldest boy 8 years is about to get a diamond to see if he can shoot and if he likes it. When I go and shoot the my oldest and his little brother that is about to be 6 can come along on the weekends. After I'm done they get to shoot the air rifle.


----------



## kickedaside05

DrewWilliams said:


> Whats everyone shooting set up wise?
> 
> I'm running a Mathews Traverse with 80lb Wake limbs.
> Axcel Accutouch carbon pro with UV3XL scope
> Hamskea Trinity
> Conquest Bars
> 28.5" draw.. 82lbs on the scale.
> 580 grain Axis tipped with most likely QAD Exodus. (I like to try different heads but Exodus has always been my go-to, always have some in my quiver)


Hopefully the carbon bar for my axcel landslyde will come in next week so I can transfer it from my Ventum 30 to my Levitate. If so my setup will be....

Levitate 70lbs 28.5" draw
Easton 5MM FMJ I believe it weighed 486 grain total
Axcel landslyde 3 pin
Hamskea Epsilon
Magnus stinger 4 blade 125 grain
Riddance 8" stabalizer
Spot hogg wise guy release

Not saying one is better than the other I'm a huge believer in shoot what you like and more importantly what works. Unfortunately when I was brand new I listened to the "tech" at the big box store and was most likely shooting to light of an arrow and poundage for the mechanical I was using. Didn't get enough penetration and missed out on a beautiful buck.









After two days of tracking we knew 1 of two things. A) The coyotes and ate him since they were bad in the area that year. B) I didn't kill him. He showed back up on my camera in front of my stand two weeks later. Was super happy to find out the coyotes didn't get a free meal on me. You can't see it in the picture but he had a drop tine on his left side also. This is the area I will be hunting in Ohio this year hopefully hitting the rut.


----------



## DrewWilliams

kickedaside05 said:


> Getting another rug rat is exciting. Don't loose sight of the bigger picture, and congratulations. I have three kids. My oldest boy 8 years is about to get a diamond to see if he can shoot and if he likes it. When I go and shoot the my oldest and his little brother that is about to be 6 can come along on the weekends. After I'm done they get to shoot the air rifle.


Oh I'm excited. This will be number 2 for us. A little girl.. already have a 4 y/o boy. Hoping I can get him in the woods maybe next season just to sit with me and look at deer. 

I've just been giving my wife heck that I'll have to come in from the stand to catch her having the baby and then head back out. Lol


----------



## DrewWilliams

kickedaside05 said:


> Not saying one is better than the other I'm a huge believer in shoot what you like and more importantly what works. Unfortunately when I was brand new I listened to the "tech" at the big box store and was most likely shooting to light of an arrow and poundage for the mechanical I was using. Didn't get enough penetration and missed out on a beautiful buck.


I've killed deer with A LOT of heads including several mechanicals. I understood their advantages and disadvantages, but I always had great luck with them... until I didn't. I had a bad deflection last year with a G5 Megameat. Deer was above me on the ridge, I was on the ground, and it literally just glanced off of him. Shot was a little high. Got pics a few weeks later with a similar sized gash on him as your buck but about 3" higher. 

I'd still use mechanicals, especially the Sevr heads as I've had really good luck with them, but the G5 stuff is out of my quiver now unfortunately.


----------



## Cornbread

DrewWilliams said:


> Worst part is my wife is due Dec 30th and that usually the week of the rut here at home...


Since you don’t live far from me I’ll come hunt your spots so you will not have to worry about what you missed. Just kidding, kinda. Congratulations on the new baby. My youngest daughter just started high school. The oldest son got married this summer and the middle daughter is in the navy stationed in Spain. I do have a full bow shop in my basement so if you need any work done you are welcome to come by and we can get it tuned up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Cornbread said:


> Since you don’t live far from me I’ll come hunt your spots so you will not have to worry about what you missed. Just kidding, kinda. Congratulations on the new baby. My youngest daughter just started high school. The oldest son got married this summer and the middle daughter is in the navy stationed in Spain. I do have a full bow shop in my basement so if you need any work done you are welcome to come by and we can get it tuned up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate that.. 

I have a full "pro-shop" set up in my basement as well. 

But I'll take you up on coming and shooting one of those hogs


----------



## floater

Ccongrats on the kids guys. I'm shooting a bowtexh revolt. Ive been trying different releases this year and have settled on a stan shootoff thumb release. I hunt all private with 3 family places, some other farms with permission and I'm part of a hunting club with multiple leases so if only I had more time....


----------



## KSQ2

Checking in from Kansas


----------



## Hidden Danger

DrewWilliams said:


> Whats everyone shooting set up wise?
> 
> I'm running a Mathews Traverse with 80lb Wake limbs.
> Axcel Accutouch carbon pro with UV3XL scope
> Hamskea Trinity
> Conquest Bars
> 28.5" draw.. 82lbs on the scale.
> 580 grain Axis tipped with most likely QAD Exodus. (I like to try different heads but Exodus has always been my go-to, always have some in my quiver)


I have a couple different bows I hunt with.
2005 Mathews Outback 29/70
2007 PSE HF6 28/70
2012 PSE Dream Season Evo Franken bow 29/94
2014 PSE Full Throttle 28/62
I'll probably hunt with the throttle the most this year. Just waiting on the new string set to come in from Breathn and then I'll get it all setup and tuned.


----------



## Cornbread

DrewWilliams said:


> Appreciate that..
> 
> I have a full "pro-shop" set up in my basement as well.
> 
> But I'll take you up on coming and shooting one of those hogs


The pigs don’t stick around much. It’s a small population of them thankfully. Where I killed that one yesterday was within 5 miles of the city limits of Atlanta. Our season in the urban area runs until the end of January and if we are needing points for the team we can definitely find a buck to put up some points. We do need to meet up and at least whack a doe on video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Hidden Danger said:


> I have a couple different bows I hunt with.
> 2005 Mathews Outback 29/70
> 2007 PSE HF6 28/70
> 2012 PSE Dream Season Evo Franken bow 29/94
> 2014 PSE Full Throttle 28/62
> I'll probably hunt with the throttle the most this year. Just waiting on the new string set to come in from Breathn and then I'll get it all setup and tuned.
> View attachment 7673145


The outback was the first Mathews bow I bought in the fall of 2003. I shot my first p&y and won my first state championship shooting 3-d with it. Traded it off in 2006 for a bow for my wife. Still have the same beautiful wife so was a good trade. She don’t shoot the bow I traded for but I still think I got the better end of the trade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Anybody got trail camera pictures of bucks they are after? Several of the urban spots I hunt and holding bachelor groups but as soon as the velvet sheds it’s a craps shoot on which ones stick around.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Cornbread said:


> The outback was the first Mathews bow I bought in the fall of 2003. I shot my first p&y and won my first state championship shooting 3-d with it. Traded it off in 2006 for a bow for my wife. Still have the same beautiful wife so was a good trade. She don’t shoot the bow I traded for but I still think I got the better end of the trade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was my first bow also. My brother gave it to me in 2007.


----------



## kickedaside05

Here are some of the boys I hope to see.


----------



## Cornbread

Hidden Danger said:


> It was my first bow also. My brother gave it to me in 2007.


It wasn’t my first bow. My first was a Bear Pronghorn around 1992. I killed my first deer with a Jennings Buckmaster that I bought with my first pay check when I was 16. I’ve spent enough on archery equipment in the last 30 years to have a huge 401K but would not have had near as much fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

I’ll post some more this week, looking forward to getting to know all of you a little better. Idabowhunter maybe this is the year! I’ll try to bring a little more to the table than last year.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Cornbread said:


> The pigs don’t stick around much. It’s a small population of them thankfully. Where I killed that one yesterday was within 5 miles of the city limits of Atlanta. Our season in the urban area runs until the end of January and if we are needing points for the team we can definitely find a buck to put up some points. We do need to meet up and at least whack a doe on video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thatd be fun. I was hoping to be in a self filming set up by this season but it just ain’t gonna happen this year..


----------



## Gene94

Here's some I've gotten pics of but the bigger ones haven't hit my property yet. Gotta remember I'm in PA though so I'm not chasing giants[emoji16]























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

KSQ2 said:


> I’ll post some more this week, looking forward to getting to know all of you a little better. Idabowhunter maybe this is the year! I’ll try to bring a little more to the table than last year.


Glad to be on a team with you again, always look forward to this. No real big bucks on cams yet but that doesn't bother me, I'll find a few decent ones come Nov.


----------



## kickedaside05

Man what is everyone considering big bucks? The ones you have posted I'd be more than happy with. Now I feel like I'd be letting everyone down taking one of those.


----------



## Gene94

kickedaside05 said:


> Man what is everyone considering big bucks? The ones you have posted I'd be more than happy with. Now I feel like I'd be letting everyone down taking one of those.


Nonsense, man. I wouldn't want a friendly online competition to do that to anybody. Shoot whatever would normally make you happy! Besides, not all parts of the country are created equal. In my part of PA a 100" is a very nice buck, a 120" is big and a 140+ is once in a lifetime. So that's what I'm working with here. I'm going to be pumped for anyone on here whether they kill a doe, basket rack buck, or the next world record, lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

I’ve got a couple of 8’a that are probably going to finish in the 140’s. I’m looking for a ten that I haven’t seen yet. I’ll hopefully get a cam out on another place today that usually has a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

As I said earlier, I'm hoping for some redemption this year. Last year wasn't one to remember, I didn't even get a doe shot with archery equipment. I got a shot a decent buck in the late season, thought I put a great shot on him, but never found him. After watching the video many times, I believe I hit his near leg and that caused the arrow to deflect back into the liver on the opposite side, resulting in a single lung hit. With the number of coyotes we have, I'm sure they ran him out of the area, we looked the entire next day with dogs, but to no avail. I continued to look the next couple of days by myself and never found him. He was a buck I wanted shot, so I was hoping he didn't make it actually, but losing a deer stinks! Anyway, hoping for a better year. I shoot a Prime Rival LD; I've been hunting with it for 6 years now. I just recently put up a few cameras, and nothing much has shown up on them as of yet, but the bucks will come. We're in the middle of a major drought right now, so I'm hoping that will break sometime soon. It's hard to get too motivated for fall when everything is brown and crunchy and it has been in the triple digits much of the summer.


----------



## KSQ2

We still have 5 hunters who haven't checked in, I'll reach out to them by pm.


----------



## bonez

I'm 1 of the 5 who hasn't checked in yet, my apologizes. Checking in from N. IL!


----------



## jstephens61

Checking in from Illinois, not Chicago!
East central Illinois.


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

Checking in from TN!


----------



## CBB

Hey guys, checking in from PA and will be hunting MO and NY


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

CBB, what part of PA?


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> Man what is everyone considering big bucks? The ones you have posted I'd be more than happy with. Now I feel like I'd be letting everyone down taking one of those.


The team me and HD were on last year won. These are scores of bucks we put up. Only 2 bucks over 140” haha does and average bucks can win! Shoot whatever you would be happy with. This is mostly about having a good time with like minded hunters and learning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Thats a lot of bucks killed of any size. You all piled up the deer!


----------



## silasbowhunter

floater said:


> Thats a lot of bucks killed of any size. You all piled up the deer!


Yeah we had a good run! I’m just happy to kill any mature whitetail buck with my bow haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

kickedaside05 said:


> Man what is everyone considering big bucks? The ones you have posted I'd be more than happy with. Now I feel like I'd be letting everyone down taking one of those.


In this contest scoring two does is epic. I was on the winning team for the last 3 years. The key is for everyone to participate as much as possible. I only scored a single doe last year but it helped. My other teammates took up my slack. Lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

silasbowhunter said:


> The team me and HD were on last year won. These are scores of bucks we put up. Only 2 bucks over 140” haha does and average bucks can win! Shoot whatever you would be happy with. This is mostly about having a good time with like minded hunters and learning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were on fire our first year though. Scored the highest group total in the history of the contest. Some years are just better than others.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Hidden Danger said:


> We were on fire our first year though. Scored the highest group total in the history of the contest. Some years are just better than others.





Hidden Danger said:


> We were on fire our first year though. Scored the highest group total in the history of the contest. Some years are just better than others.


Right, but we had 3 bucks under 100” last year and one buck at 101”. Obviously bigger deer help [emoji23] just goes to show that quantity (all team members) checking a couple deer helps a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Welcome bonez! 
Kicked absolutely shoot what makes you happy, that's what it's all about. Hopefully everyone else will check in because that's what it takes to win. BTW nice bucks floater


----------



## KSQ2

jstephens61 said:


> Checking in from Illinois, not Chicago!
> East central Illinois.


Are you close to Paris? We have some good family friends that farm near Vermillion.


----------



## jstephens61

KSQ2 said:


> Are you close to Paris? We have some good family friends that farm near Vermillion.


Our farm is north of Marshall, about 14 miles south of Paris.
I live about 7 miles north of Greenup.


----------



## jsboss2

Checking in from Michigan, the land of booners!


----------



## Hidden Danger

50 points is 50 points


----------



## kickedaside05

Gene94 said:


> Nonsense, man. I wouldn't want a friendly online competition to do that to anybody. Shoot whatever would normally make you happy! Besides, not all parts of the country are created equal. In my part of PA a 100" is a very nice buck, a 120" is big and a 140+ is once in a lifetime. So that's what I'm working with here. I'm going to be pumped for anyone on here whether they kill a doe, basket rack buck, or the next world record, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Don't worry with only getting 10 days I'm going to take what I can get. If I had all season I might be more picky. Looking forward to everything and enjoying the on going conversation so far.


----------



## kickedaside05

Got my new stabalizer in today also. Just need the carbon bar for the landslyde and I can start zeroing in for the season. Hopefully it should be here this week.


----------



## KSQ2

Looks like we've had everybody check in, we need to begin working on a name...

12 Points of View?
12 Points Only?
Deadly Dozen?


----------



## kickedaside05

KSQ2 said:


> Looks like we've had everybody check in, we need to begin working on a name... I have no ideas as of yet.


You mean you "Have know I deer"?


----------



## KSQ2

kickedaside05 said:


> You mean you "Have know I deer"?


Sorry, I edited with a few I deers...


----------



## KSQ2

Actually, I kinda like "12 I Deers" lol


----------



## kickedaside05

I like that also.


----------



## Hidden Danger

The Dirty Dozen 
Or 
Another Dirty Dozen


----------



## kickedaside05

A deerzen


----------



## DrewWilliams

I like the Deadly Dozen


----------



## jstephens61

A vote for Deadly Dozen.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Deadly Dozen sounds good to me


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm good with a Deadly Dozen


----------



## kickedaside05

I'm good with it also.


----------



## Gene94

Yup, Deadly Dozen[emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

I’ll tell y’all right now, don’t expect anything out of me until the middle of October.
I’m not into fight mosquitoes and sweating in the stand. Going on a cruise the first couple weeks of season.


----------



## kickedaside05

I'm not in the stand until 5 November.


----------



## Cornbread

I’m good with any name. I don’t mind the heat, bugs and snakes. I’m just happy to be hunting. I only get to chase deer 5 months out of the year. I will say I haven’t been this excited about deer season started since last deer season. Ready to go make something bleed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> CBB, what part of PA?



2F


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

CBB said:


> 2F


Venango?


----------



## CBB

Any name is fine with me. 

Ill be in a tree every chance i can starting opening day.


----------



## CBB

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Venango?


Warren Co


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

CBB said:


> Warren


Not bad. Good luck up there.


----------



## CBB

Thanks. Seems to be a few deer around contrary to popular belief about PA.


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

CBB said:


> Thanks. Seems to be a few deer around contrary to popular belief about PA.


Oh absolutely, I'm from Franklin in Venango. Doesn't help that's its the most hunted state in the country.


----------



## Gene94

October 1st for me! I'll be out every chance I get without throwing my adult responsibilities totally out the door. Lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

My season runs from October 15 - February 15.
We do have a velvet season this year September 16 - 18 but I'll probably sit that one out.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Another name suggestion
The 12 pack


----------



## DrewWilliams

Seems like deadly dozen has won out.. 


Oct 1st here - Feb 10th.


----------



## Hidden Danger

DrewWilliams said:


> Seems like deadly dozen has won out..
> 
> 
> Oct 1st here - Feb 10th.


Majority rules


----------



## KSQ2

Ok fellas, I’ll put “Deadly Dozen” in the name thread. Hopefully we live up to the name this fall!!!


----------



## KSQ2

Not much to show as of yet for pics. This buck prolly isn’t one I’ll be after, but we had pics of him last year and he’s put on some inches so far.


----------



## jstephens61

Looks like we’re a chatty bunch!


----------



## KSQ2

jstephens61 said:


> Looks like we’re a chatty bunch!


That’s a good sign I think. Our team last year was chatty too, made for a fun season and a pretty competitive team. They even dragged along a deadbeat like me! Lol! Wasn’t for lack of trying tho…I’ll do better this year!!!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Our season starts Aug 30th, usually hunt elk unless I get something really good on camera. I'll be in Oklahoma end of Oct first of Nov then back here to finish out the season. Heres my Oklahoma buck and my Idaho buck from last year.


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> Our season starts Aug 30th, usually hunt elk unless I get something really good on camera. I'll be in Oklahoma end of Oct first of Nov then back here to finish out the season. Heres my Oklahoma buck and my Idaho buck from last year.
> View attachment 7674989
> 
> View attachment 7674988


I remember those!


----------



## floater

Idabowhntr said:


> Our season starts Aug 30th, usually hunt elk unless I get something really good on camera. I'll be in Oklahoma end of Oct first of Nov then back here to finish out the season. Heres my Oklahoma buck and my Idaho buck from last year.
> View attachment 7674989
> 
> View attachment 7674988


Thats a heck of a season!


----------



## silasbowhunter

I’ve been thinking of getting some Tactacam reveal cameras, are any of you guys using them? Thoughts and suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

I like mine so far. No problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

So far no issues with reveals. I prefer verizon cams for service. 
I do also like the xb over the x. 
I havent tried any of the new 22 models yet


----------



## silasbowhunter

I’ve been looking at the SKs if I can find em those or the XB I suppose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

I run an OG X and it’s still going strong, it’s just now a public land cam. I’m running 4 new XB and no issues with them either. Just need more bucks to start walking past them


----------



## Idabowhntr

I run spypoints but heard great things about the reveals. Just bought 2 XBs but haven't put them out yet.


----------



## Cornbread

I’m using stealth cams. So far no issues. I bought them from Sam’s club. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> I’m using stealth cams. So far no issues. I bought them from Sam’s club.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My buddy has a couple of the stealth cams and likes em, the only downside is the plan is quite a bit more expensive than Tactacams. Definitely on my list though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I use Tactacam Reveals. Love em.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

silasbowhunter said:


> My buddy has a couple of the stealth cams and likes em, the only downside is the plan is quite a bit more expensive than Tactacams. Definitely on my list though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is 3 of us splitting the bill on 10 cameras and the bill is $85 a month. So not to bad with that many cameras and three of us spotting it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsboss2

I switched to tactacams this year from spypoints and have been very happy with performance and battery life so far. Few Michigan deer I'm hoping to see on stand this year.


----------



## clinger

Cornbread said:


> Anybody got trail camera pictures of bucks they are after? Several of the urban spots I hunt and holding bachelor groups but as soon as the velvet sheds it’s a craps shoot on which ones stick around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some dandies.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I’m running Tactacams and love them.

Had terrible luck with Stealth Cam


----------



## Hidden Danger

silasbowhunter said:


> I’ve been thinking of getting some Tactacam reveal cameras, are any of you guys using them? Thoughts and suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Spy point cams I'm going to run this season.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm currently looking for some land to lease around here for the season. Somewhere between 30-100 acres.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Well heres one of my feeders in Oklahoma that i drove 18hrs to put up! Thanks alot cows, broke now.


----------



## floater

Thats no good. Thats a long way to have to fix it too. They broke one of my ladder stands a few years ago. Got them back though. That farms crops only now.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Well heres one of my feeders in Oklahoma that i drove 18hrs to put up! Thanks alot cows, broke now.
> View attachment 7675367


That absolutely sucks!! Is this on a lease? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

silasbowhunter said:


> That absolutely sucks!! Is this on a lease?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I hunted the property last year, leased it this year. Got a buddy going there next month so he'll fix it then


----------



## bonez

Heading to the lease Saturday in WI to get stands hung and move a few cams around. Then next week, cams will hit the IL properties.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I hate to admit that I don't even have my cameras out yet. 

Its the busy season for me (own a lawn care/landscape company)..

But I do have one of my properties already bush-hogged, sprayed, and prepped for field plots, plan to plant in Sept.

Really I've thought about not even running any cameras this year. I think sometimes I rely on them too heavily to dictate when and where I hunt when in reality they're really only a small glimpse into what is actually going on.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Yep I hunted the property last year, leased it this year. Got a buddy going there next month so he'll fix it then


If I had a free weekend in the next month I’d just run and do it for you! I’m only about a state and a half away haha I’m a cattle guy, but they’re a real pain in the ass when it comes to deer hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

DrewWilliams said:


> I hate to admit that I don't even have my cameras out yet.
> 
> Its the busy season for me (own a lawn care/landscape company)..
> 
> But I do have one of my properties already bush-hogged, sprayed, and prepped for field plots, plan to plant in Sept.
> 
> Really I've thought about not even running any cameras this year. I think sometimes I rely on them too heavily to dictate when and where I hunt when in reality they're really only a small glimpse into what is actually going on.


One of these years I'm thinking of doing the same. No cameras. In some respects the excitement of not knowing exactly what's out there could be fun.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

DrewWilliams said:


> I hate to admit that I don't even have my cameras out yet.
> 
> Its the busy season for me (own a lawn care/landscape company)..
> 
> But I do have one of my properties already bush-hogged, sprayed, and prepped for field plots, plan to plant in Sept.
> 
> Really I've thought about not even running any cameras this year. I think sometimes I rely on them too heavily to dictate when and where I hunt when in reality they're really only a small glimpse into what is actually going on.


I hunt quite a bit of public as well as the private we’ve hunted for years. We run cams, but I don’t run them on public; and it’s kind of nice to hunt bigger areas than the private we have permission on, and hunt them blind.


----------



## Gene94

I'll take this buck if he comes by. Not high scoring but I'll kill him given the chance.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Today is my day off, so I took advantage of the “cool” 90 degree temps and got two hang-ons up and trimmed and tightened straps on a ladder that we leave up year around. We pull our hang-on stands after season each year. This is all private. It will be a bit yet before I start prepping public spots. I will say I’ve put off for several years buying one of third hand’s stand hanging brackets and accessory belts, don’t know what I was waiting for, it made hanging MUCH easier, pretty inexpensive too. And no, I’m not sponsored. Lol! And don’t worry, that flimsy ratchet isn’t my main strap, after I get the stands positioned I put a good heavy ratchet strap on. 








I shot my largest buck to date out of this tree 8 years ago, here’s hoping for another good year out of it. It’s a good doe stand as well.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> One of these years I'm thinking of doing the same. No cameras. In some respects the excitement of not knowing exactly what's out there could be fun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I haven’t put any cams out for a few years. It’s pretty fun! I just like seeing the wildlife is all and figured why not! I don’t even necessarily hunt near the cameras I put out, just a fun project for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buknasteeee

trying to whack a toad on the 20th. Going to be hot so probably won’t happen ..season opener. Saw him last week, 75 yards away, chilling in the berry bushes. Hopefully he’s around.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Gene94 said:


> One of these years I'm thinking of doing the same. No cameras. In some respects the excitement of not knowing exactly what's out there could be fun.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yeah it has that attraction for me.. but at the same time I'd hate to shoot a 120" 9 point when theres a 150" 10 roaming around the same place.. 

but thats a low possibility here in Alabama.. but still a possibility.. 

I had this guy on camera last year.. I hope he is still around.


----------



## DrewWilliams

And this guy


----------



## DrewWilliams

We live in a pretty tight knit community here.. I know everyone hunting any surrounding properties and I can almost certainly say neither of those deer were killed here unless it was done illegally and kept on the hush hush.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Another just for fun. This guy is a monster anywhere but truly once in a lifetime for Alabama.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Also had this pretty solid 9 point on camera at another property. We played cat and mouse all season. Buddy had him at 15 yards in a thicket and couldn't get a shot. I saw him walk down another ridge while bow hunting. 

I don't know for sure he's still around.. I assume he is, but he's probably the most kill-able for me honestly. He was pretty regular and I know his home range. 

The others I posted above with so so random and I couldn't pin where I thought they were coming or going from.


----------



## Idabowhntr

silasbowhunter said:


> If I had a free weekend in the next month I’d just run and do it for you! I’m only about a state and a half away haha I’m a cattle guy, but they’re a real pain in the ass when it comes to deer hunting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha they can be, appreciate the thought. My buddy is going next month so he'll get me up and running.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Heres one that just showed up on another property we have in Oklahoma


----------



## Gene94

Dandy bucks Drew! I had a good 1 or 2 I wanted last year too but couldn't quite close on them. One of these 2.























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Today is a good day. New hat and hoodie from PSE came in, and the carbon bar for the landslyde. Heading to the pro shop in the a.m. after work tonight to get everything transferred to the levitate and prepare for the season. 

Good looking deer in all the pictures. I would be happy with any of them.


----------



## Gene94

kickedaside05 said:


> Today is a good day. New hat and hoodie from PSE came in, and the carbon bar for the landslyde. Heading to the pro shop in the a.m. after work tonight to get everything transferred to the levitate and prepare for the season.
> 
> Good looking deer in all the pictures. I would be happy with any of them.


New gear is fun I picked up a set of API sticks at Bass Pro with club points the other night and ordered an H2 saddle kit yesterday! First year with a saddle setup in my arsenal. Anyone else on here saddle hunt?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I have one but haven't set it up. I'm not the best with heights so I've only used my ladder and a buddies ladder. Any recommendations for sticks that allow a lot of room for feet?


----------



## Gene94

kickedaside05 said:


> I have one but haven't set it up. I'm not the best with heights so I've only used my ladder and a buddies ladder. Any recommendations for sticks that allow a lot of room for feet?


You mean sticks with big steps? Or a big platform once you're set up?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Gene94 said:


> New gear is fun I picked up a set of API sticks at Bass Pro with club points the other night and ordered an H2 saddle kit yesterday! First year with a saddle setup in my arsenal. Anyone else on here saddle hunt?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I'm on my 4th year from a saddle. I picked one up right before the craze hit and I still absolutely love it. Its the ticket for bowhunting, IMO. I could absolutely never go back to a stand unless I decided to gun hunt again. 

Hunted in a H2 for a few years. Got a Latitude Method 2 last season and I freakin love it.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I'm on a roll with new gear as well. 

Sold my Accutouch Carbon/UV3XL setup and have a Rheostat 5 pin on the way. Decided to go back to fixed pins. 

Also got new front and back bars on the way. A 12/8 Microhex set up. 

And I ordered a new set of tires for my truck today.. and lemme tell you.. that hurt.


----------



## jstephens61

Hopefully get some cameras out next week for a couple weeks. For some reason I don’t get too worked up about getting them out, but enjoy seeing what’s on them.


----------



## Hidden Danger

DrewWilliams said:


> I'm on a roll with new gear as well.
> 
> Sold my Accutouch Carbon/UV3XL setup and have a Rheostat 5 pin on the way. Decided to go back to fixed pins.
> 
> Also got new front and back bars on the way. A 12/8 Microhex set up.
> 
> And I ordered a new set of tires for my truck today.. and lemme tell you.. that hurt.


I feel you. I just recently paid $1866 for







tires on my Tahoe. 33x12.50x20


----------



## kickedaside05

Gene94 said:


> You mean sticks with big steps? Or a big platform once you're set up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Sorry. Sticks with big steps. The platform I have, forget the brand, is actually pretty nice. The small steps kind of worried me a little bit. I also can't remember the stick brand. I know I'm not of much help on that. It's back in Ohio though so I can't look at it.


----------



## KSQ2

We’ve had everybody check in, right? If so, I’ll let Joe know.


----------



## Hidden Danger




----------



## Idabowhntr

One of the few times I've actually been on a team where everyone participates, Nice.


----------



## floater

Got one plot done. 5 to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Hope they pay off for ya big time!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Hope they pay off for ya big time!


----------



## jstephens61

So who’s gonna lead this motley crew?


----------



## KSQ2

Had a potential target show up at one of our spots.


----------



## KSQ2

jstephens61 said:


> So who’s gonna lead this motley crew?


Whoever shoots the biggest buck, which would prolly count me out. Lol


----------



## KSQ2

I just shot Joe a PM letting him know we’ve all checked in.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Sounds like KS is our man! And he has big bucks on camera lol


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> Sounds like KS is our man! And he has big bucks on camera lol


Easy now Idabow, you know my great record last year. I’m just hoping I can get a doe shot!


----------



## kickedaside05

Was able to get out and shoot the new bow. I think I might have to move the sight up though. My initial 15-20 shots were really tight but after leveling the sight on Axis they opened up. Hoping to get back out in the morning and shoot some more. For anyone using a bar on thier sight do you need to adjust every time you move the bar, or if you put it back in the same location you are good to go?

Sunday helping a buddy scout for some mule deer. 1 September starts bow only either sex for turkey out here. I know there are no points but looking forward to that hunt.


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> Was able to get out and shoot the new bow. I think I might have to move the sight up though. My initial 15-20 shots were really tight but after leveling the sight on Axis they opened up. Hoping to get back out in the morning and shoot some more. For anyone using a bar on thier sight do you need to adjust every time you move the bar, or if you put it back in the same location you are good to go?
> 
> Sunday helping a buddy scout for some mule deer. 1 September starts bow only either sex for turkey out here. I know there are no points but looking forward to that hunt.


I used to shoot a Hogg Father and I’d remove it after every session. Just had it marked where it went! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

New to me Elite Ritual 33. Came yesterday, got it setup last night. Seems to be dialing in nicely. Need to put a couple twists in the cables, draws just a tad short.


----------



## kickedaside05

Sharp looking bow. I think I'm going to sharpen my broadheads today also.


----------



## KSQ2

Gonna head over to our property this evening and get 3 stands up. Also planning to pull a couple cards.


----------



## kickedaside05

Stay safe setting up the stands. Hopefully there is some potential on the cards.


----------



## jstephens61

Hopefully wrap up a wife project tomorrow. Start setting cameras on Monday. 
Wont be back for a couple weeks, so won’t be tempted to mess with them.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Sweet looking Elite! I've never shot one but have been wanting to.
I actually just switched for the first time in years away from my hogg father. I picked up my bow after surgery and was like holy crap this is heavy! Trying a MBG slider this year, like it so far, saved 1/2 lb on the weight of my bow.


----------



## jstephens61

What’s everyone else shooting this season?
Shooting 70#, 5mm FMJ 340 with 125 Exodus.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Hoyt RX-5, HEXX arrows and SEVRs this year. Leave for Alaska in the morning I'll try to send pics when I can.


----------



## kickedaside05

jstephens61 said:


> What’s everyone else shooting this season?
> Shooting 70#, 5mm FMJ 340 with 125 Exodus.


What's your draw length? Was debating about trying a 300 spine FMJ. I'm 28.5 @ 70lbs 125 grain stingers 340 5mm FMJ.


----------



## kickedaside05

Time to see if I'm any good at this.


----------



## jstephens61

kickedaside05 said:


> What's your draw length? Was debating about trying a 300 spine FMJ. I'm 28.5 @ 70lbs 125 grain stingers 340 5mm FMJ.


29 1/2”
I’ve got a couple dozen FMJ 300 for bigger critters.


----------



## jstephens61

Idabowhntr said:


> Hoyt RX-5, HEXX arrows and SEVRs this year. Leave for Alaska in the morning I'll try to send pics when I can.


Moose?


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> Hoyt RX-5, HEXX arrows and SEVRs this year. Leave for Alaska in the morning I'll try to send pics when I can.


Awesome! Hunting or sightseeing?


----------



## floater

That sounds awesome idabow! Good luck!


----------



## silasbowhunter

My setup is an RX1 ultra at 72/31. Quivalizer, trophy taker smackdown pro, MBG Ascent verdict 5 pin. 
505gr Bloodsport evidence arrow at about 290fps if I remember right. I have been shooting these Truglo 4 blade mechanicals. If I switch it’ll be to SEVRs or maybe I’ll shoot some slick trick magnums or magnus black hornets of some flavor! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7677655
> 
> 
> Time to see if I'm any good at this.


I picked up a stay sharp last year. It will get the replacement blades I use, slick tricks and grim reapers mirror shiny and scary sharp. Just takes a lot of time. I’ll have 20-30 minutes in a head. I’ll sit in the man cave and watch tv and sharpen so not to bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I was getting one side sharp. Think I'm expecting results to quickly, and I'm inexperienced at it. Was busy getting sick last night. So I didn't get very far.


----------



## jstephens61

kickedaside05 said:


> I was getting one side sharp. Think I'm expecting results to quickly, and I'm inexperienced at it. Was busy getting sick last night. So I didn't get very far.


Getting the blade in correctly is the key. Use the black sharpie.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Just landed in Seattle. Caribou hunting first then staying to fish for a week.


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Just landed in Seattle. Caribou hunting first then staying to fish for a week.


Good luck man!!


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> Just landed in Seattle. Caribou hunting first then staying to fish for a week.


Awesome!!! Good luck. Hope you bloody some arrows and be sure to post pictures. 

I’m headed to Kansas on Friday to checkout some spots for this November and the weekend after that headed to Maine to try and kill a bear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

Idabowhntr said:


> Just landed in Seattle. Caribou hunting first then staying to fish for a week.


Good luck.
I was up north of Fairbanks last year at this time.


----------



## jstephens61

Just got back from hanging a couple cameras. Got 100 acres a 15 minute atv ride from the house.
Hung one in “the usual spot” and the other in a new creek crossing area.
Tomorrow I’ll head to the farm and the river area, hand about 5 more.


----------



## floater

Hey cornbread, where are you going in KS? I drive around in KS quite a bit always looking for deer.


----------



## Cornbread

floater said:


> Hey cornbread, where are you going in KS? I drive around in KS quite a bit always looking for deer.


We are flying in to Kansas City. I’ve got a tag good for 8 and 9. One of my buddies moved out there this spring. Going to check out some WIHA and he also has some private to scout. Can’t get on the WIHA until later but will at least be nice to get a lay of the land and eliminate stuff that I’m not interested in. I’ve hunted all over but Kansas is new to me. Looking forward to seeing some new ground. 

I shot a turkey here in Georgia on public land this spring that was banded. It was part of a study the state was doing with the NWTF and UGA(GO DAWGS!!!!). They sent me a $100 check and a certificate of harvest. I talked to the biologist that tagged the gobbler and it was 1.75 miles from where it was banded and across a lake. I shot it with a .410. I’m not big on hunting with guns but the number 9’s out of a .410 are nasty on a turkey. 40 yards and turned him a flip. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Thats cool about the turkry. You'll remember that one. I spemd some time in eastern 8 and all through 9. Thats big buck country. I dont jnow how crowded it gets but Tuttle Creek has some decent looking ground as well.


----------



## KSQ2

Good luck Idabow! Sounds like a dream come true.
Cornbread, you should be far enough north to be out of the drought, it’s pretty rough here in SE Kansas.
I’m shooting the same Prime Rival I’ve been hunting with since ‘16. 60/31.5, .250 Carbon Express Pile Drivers, with 100 gr brass inserts, 125 gr Buzzcuts and Killzones.
Got the stands up on the farm and picked up a card. Here’s a few I’d like to get a good look at.


----------



## Gene94

Had my bow pretty much tuned and went to shoot it yesterday and the rest took a dump on me...need to take it off and see if it's something I can figure out. Trophy Taker Smackdown...

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Gene94 said:


> Had my bow pretty much tuned and went to shoot it yesterday and the rest took a dump on me...need to take it off and see if it's something I can figure out. Trophy Taker Smackdown...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


What happened to it?


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Good luck Idabow! Sounds like a dream come true.
> Cornbread, you should be far enough north to be out of the drought, it’s pretty rough here in SE Kansas.
> I’m shooting the same Prime Rival I’ve been hunting with since ‘16. 60/31.5, .250 Carbon Express Pile Drivers, with 100 gr brass inserts, 125 gr Buzzcuts and Killzones.
> Got the stands up on the farm and picked up a card. Here’s a few I’d like to get a good look at.
> View attachment 7678451
> 
> View attachment 7678452
> 
> View attachment 7678453


Those are some hammers [emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

KSQ2 said:


> What happened to it?


It wouldn't activate when I drew. Got to fiddling with it and noticed that the spindle was sliding out of the rest housing and it was loose. Also probably why my groups weren't tight....couldn't figure that out....I ordered a whisker biscuit so I can throw it on for backup if I don't get this TT put back together.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Order you a Hamskea Trinity and be done with it!


----------



## Gene94

DrewWilliams said:


> Order you a Hamskea Trinity and be done with it!


I need to be done spending money right now[emoji1]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

jstephens61 said:


> What’s everyone else shooting this season?
> Shooting 70#, 5mm FMJ 340 with 125 Exodus.


I have multiple arrow setups for multiple bows.
Element Archery Fire and Ice .250 490 gr at 344 fps
Element Archery Fire and Ice .300 420 gr at 335 fps 
Gold tip velocities , Gold Tip Valkyries , Gold Tip XT hunters , PSE Radial Xweaves .
I'm set on arrows plus I have over 50 broad heads in new condition.




Gene94 said:


> It wouldn't activate when I drew. Got to fiddling with it and noticed that the spindle was sliding out of the rest housing and it was loose. Also probably why my groups weren't tight....couldn't figure that out....I ordered a whisker biscuit so I can throw it on for backup if I don't get this TT put back together.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Should've said something. I have a whisker biscuit on my throttle that I'm going to swap out for a PSE edition QAD HDX. I would have given it to you. It's practically brand new.


----------



## floater

Dang Hidden D*anger thats some fast shooting.*


----------



## Gene94

Hidden Danger said:


> I have multiple arrow setups for multiple bows.
> Element Archery Fire and Ice .250 490 gr at 344 fps
> Element Archery Fire and Ice .300 420 gr at 335 fps
> Gold tip velocities , Gold Tip Valkyries , Gold Tip XT hunters , PSE Radial Xweaves .
> I'm set on arrows plus I have over 50 broad heads in new condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Should've said something. I have a whisker biscuit on my throttle that I'm going to swap out for a PSE edition QAD HDX. I would have given it to you. It's practically brand new.


Thanks for the kind gesture. Camofire is selling the new version Whisker Biscuit for $19 today so I figured I couldn't go wrong to have one around. 
And yeah, what poundage are you shooting? That's some serious speed you're putting out!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

I got some new bars. 12" front, 8" back.

And sold my Accutouch Carbon/UV3XL and picked up an Axcel Rheotech.

Decided to make the move back to a fixed pin after an incident or two last year. I figured out with a single pin I'm just burying the pin and not actually "gap" shooting like I should when the sight isn't set for the correct yardage. Caused me to miss twice and hit one high (still recovered).

So my set up is now:

Mathews Traverse with 80lb Wake limbs
Axcel Rheotech, Hamskea Trinity, 12/8 Beestinger set up.
.260 spine Axis, 75 grain brass HIT, stainless footer, 125 grain head, TAC vanes.
582-583 grains TAW.

(ignore the pink yoke cable, I accidentally cut the matching one so it was all I had until I get another)


----------



## Hidden Danger

Gene94 said:


> Thanks for the kind gesture. Camofire is selling the new version Whisker Biscuit for $19 today so I figured I couldn't go wrong to have one around.
> And yeah, what poundage are you shooting? That's some serious speed you're putting out!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


My main bow is a PSE Dream Season Evo Franken bow built by Breathn.
PSE Evo riser , Supra limbs and HF cams.
94# , 29" , 6" bh , 33 1/4 ata and 364 ibo.


----------



## Hidden Danger

One of my backups is a 2007 PSE HF6


----------



## Hidden Danger

My Full Throttle will probably be my go to bow this year once I get it setup. 58lbs , 28" draw shooting a 410 gr arrow at 315 fps is ideal for sitting in a ground blind. Especially once it gets cold.


----------



## Gene94

Hidden Danger said:


> My main bow is a PSE Dream Season Evo Franken bow built by Breathn.
> PSE Evo riser , Supra limbs and HF cams.
> 94# , 29" , 6" bh , 33 1/4 ata and 364 ibo.
> View attachment 7679330


That explains it! [emoji38] I don't know if I could draw that bow or not. 70# is easy for me but 94# is another whole animal...lol. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Gene94 said:


> That explains it! [emoji38] I don't know if I could draw that bow or not. 70# is easy for me but 94# is another whole animal...lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


True. It's definitely not a bow you'd want to shoot a Vegas round with. It serves a purpose though.


----------



## Du4antlers

floater said:


> Hey get that house done so you can get in the woods!


I'm trying my best to get the house completed! It's a slow process but we are doing the best we can! Good luck this year, you always kill a nice one! Looks like everyone on the team is excited and have their eye on some big deer. I'll only be hunting in SC this year because of the build. I'm still shooting my PSE Stiletto. Love it! I must ......I have 3 of them. My season doesn't start here until the middle of September. Good luck to you guys hunting already. Hunt safe ....hunt smart. My husband says I am not posting enough on my team , Season hasn't started yet , so I haven't killed anything, can't score any points yet so............. I guess ..............Hi 
Lol


----------



## Du4antlers

Idabowhntr said:


> Where u at in SC? Your season is coming up quick.
> Great job cornbread!


Hunting the Upstate of SC. Yes, we start September 15th here. Be here before you know it!


----------



## Hidden Danger

My season ends February 15 in Mississippi and February 26 I believe in Florida.
I know I was the last person on the scoring thread for a couple of contests.


----------



## Cornbread

Swapped the strings in my Allegiance last week. A couple of minor adjustments and here is a Slick Trick Mag and a field point at 40. The grim reaper 4 blade was shooting the same as well. Less than 2 weeks and hopefully sending one through a bear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

That is awesome. I have never been bear hunting, but it is on the bucket list.


----------



## jstephens61

Been having minor issues with the new Ritual. Believe I got them worked out.
Exodus and FP at 30 yards.


----------



## silasbowhunter

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7680528
> Been having minor issues with the new Ritual. Believe I got them worked out.
> Exodus and FP at 30 yards.


How awesome is that matrix target?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

silasbowhunter said:


> How awesome is that matrix target?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Expensive, but WORTH every penny.
That one is 3+ years old and I shoot broadheads every day.


----------



## silasbowhunter

jstephens61 said:


> Expensive, but WORTH every penny.
> That one is 3+ years old and I shoot broadheads every day.


When we move next and I’m not attending a public range frequently I’ll buy one. I’ve had my eye on em forever, just haven’t needed one yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Du4antlers

Hi


----------



## Gene94

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7680528
> Been having minor issues with the new Ritual. Believe I got them worked out.
> Exodus and FP at 30 yards.


Looks good!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Was just in here to set this camera up around 5:45.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> Was just in here to set this camera up around 5:45.
> View attachment 7680659
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Du4antlers said:


> Hi


Ha! Trying to post more because the hubby is giving you a hard time about it?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Du4antlers said:


> Hi


Ok , tell us how you like to hunt. Tree stand, ground blind or spot and stalk?
Early morning or afternoon?
Early season , mid season or late season?
Which part of the country?
What type of terrain?

I personally like to hunt from a tree stand, just inside a tree line, over looking an agricultural field , in the afternoon during late bow season. I hunt the deep south so it's still hot during early bow season and the mosquitoes are crazy. The first cool front usually gets things going. Lower 60s during the day and mid 40s at night is what I like. I've only seen snow one time in my life which was a couple of years ago. The deer around here didn't care for it either. Lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

My biggest buck to date


----------



## kickedaside05

This is my first year doing spot and stalk. I enjoy the exercise and seeing more land, but probably prefer a tree stand. I like sitting back and watching all the animals that don't realize I'm there. I prefer to be in the stand at least 30 minutes prior to sunrise and I'll leave right at the end of legal hunting hours. I dont have a preference for time of season. It's more of what fits my schedule with the family.


----------



## Hidden Danger

kickedaside05 said:


> This is my first year doing spot and stalk. I enjoy the exercise and seeing more land, but probably prefer a tree stand. I like sitting back and watching all the animals that don't realize I'm there. I prefer to be in the stand at least 30 minutes prior to sunrise and I'll leave right at the end of legal hunting hours. I dont have a preference for time of season. It's more of what fits my schedule with the family.


Last season was the first time that I ever sat all day. I was in a ground blind for 13 straight hours. Saw plenty of deer throughout the day and missed the biggest buck I ever took a shot at around 3 pm. I'm still not over it. Lol 
Here's a pic we got off the game camera mere seconds before I took the shot.


----------



## Gene94

I hate blinds but I set up a big 3 person Muddy last night so I can take my boys more often. We'll see how it goes. I always feel that a blind is much more intrusive to the deer but I don't necessarily have fact to back that up. In this case, they have 6 weeks to get accustomed to it.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I think when I get back to Ohio I will try the blind so I can take my oldest out with me. He is 8 right now. He wants to go now but he can't sit still and I only have 1 person stands set up. Plus he doesn't handle blood very well. Time will tell if it's something he can do, but it would be cool to share it with him.


----------



## Gene94

My oldest was 3 when he was with me for the first time when I shot a buck. They're fun to take with but you have to be set up for it. He was with me last year when I shot a doe on opening day. That was from a treestand. I have 2 double treestands and 2 blinds this year plus some other odds and ends treestands I may set up as singles. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

I’ll be taking my oldest girl(5y/o)this spring for her first turkey hunt. The plan is for her to just sit in the blind with me to experience the “wildlife wake-up” and we will love on after that. She pulled her first shed this shed season, nice backyard find. Needless to say, proud days moment lol.


----------



## Cornbread

I just like to hunt. My favorite tactic is the one that gets the job done. Between deer and pigs last season I shot 38 animals all with a bow. I hunted last season on private land, on public land, inside the city limits of Atlanta, at nearly 11,000 feet in Colorado to sea level on the sands of the Atlantic Ocean. I shot animals still hunting, from tree stands, brushed in a tree top, spot and stalk. I just love to hunt. I shot my biggest buck ever last season on the first day I hunted him. Had had trail camera pictures of him all summer and the day the wind got right I slipped in and shot him at 25 yards from a tree stand. He scored 156”. I shot a buck on an island WMA about 600 yards from the Atlantic Ocean in the marsh. I caught him rubbing a tree and slipped up on him and when he cleared a palmetto bush I was at full draw and shot him at 18 yards. For the area we where hunting he is big. The coastal area deer don’t get very big. He was aged by the biologist at 4 1/2 and estimated weight was 110lbs. I was 2 miles from my drop off point when I shot him so had to quarter and pack out. No way to drag. 


I shot a truckload of does and more pigs than I could count on fingers and toes. Shooting a lot of animals helps you learn that each shot is different and blood trails are unique to each situation. I’ve heart shot deer only to have them go 300 yards on what was thought to be perfect and others that would not be text book die in sight. I will shoot different heads throughout the season and could have 5 different ones in my quiver any given time. I’ll shoot mechanicals or fixed heads. I prefer fixed and sharp. 

My season starts in 11 days. And I’m happy to be on a team with all of y’all. I’m really enjoying the fact that we are a talkative bunch. I’ve met a lot of good people over the years in the contest and we will still text back and forth and share stories. Good luck to all and can’t wait to see what this season has waiting for all of us. 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

bonez said:


> I’ll be taking my oldest girl(5y/o)this spring for her first turkey hunt. The plan is for her to just sit in the blind with me to experience the “wildlife wake-up” and we will love on after that. She pulled her first shed this shed season, nice backyard find. Needless to say, proud days moment lol.


My youngest daughter has hunted with me since she was 3. She has traveled all over to hunt and shoot 3-d’s. She has found some success with her bow on pigs and deer. But now she is a teenager and plays volleyball so it’s hard to get her to the woods with dad. I’ve got 2 more kids and they are out of the house. My son is 22 and got married this summer and loves to tournament bass fish and my other daughter is 20 and in the Navy. She is stationed in Spain. Kids grow fast and life changes quickly. Enjoy the time with all of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> I just like to hunt. My favorite tactic is the one that gets the job done. Between deer and pigs last season I shot 38 animals all with a bow. I hunted last season on private land, on public land, inside the city limits of Atlanta, at nearly 11,000 feet in Colorado to sea level on the sands of the Atlantic Ocean. I shot animals still hunting, from tree stands, brushed in a tree top, spot and stalk. I just love to hunt. I shot my biggest buck ever last season on the first day I hunted him. Had had trail camera pictures of him all summer and the day the wind got right I slipped in and shot him at 25 yards from a tree stand. He scored 156”. I shot a buck on an island WMA about 600 yards from the Atlantic Ocean in the marsh. I caught him rubbing a tree and slipped up on him and when he cleared a palmetto bush I was at full draw and shot him at 18 yards. For the area we where hunting he is big. The coastal area deer don’t get very big. He was aged by the biologist at 4 1/2 and estimated weight was 110lbs. I was 2 miles from my drop off point when I shot him so had to quarter and pack out. No way to drag.
> 
> 
> I shot a truckload of does and more pigs than I could count on fingers and toes. Shooting a lot of animals helps you learn that each shot is different and blood trails are unique to each situation. I’ve heart shot deer only to have them go 300 yards on what was thought to be perfect and others that would not be text book die in sight. I will shoot different heads throughout the season and could have 5 different ones in my quiver any given time. I’ll shoot mechanicals or fixed heads. I prefer fixed and sharp.
> 
> My season starts in 11 days. And I’m happy to be on a team with all of y’all. I’m really enjoying the fact that we are a talkative bunch. I’ve met a lot of good people over the years in the contest and we will still text back and forth and share stories. Good luck to all and can’t wait to see what this season has waiting for all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After reading this I think I'm on a good team

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> After reading this I think I'm on a good team
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I agree. I believe we are a great team. As long as everyone whacks a couple of does we can stack points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I'm starting to feel bad I don't have my boys out already after hearing the ages of the other kids. Maybe I'll take him spring turkey hunting if we use a blind. Thanks for the information and background.


----------



## jstephens61

I guess you’d say I’m a run and bow type hunter. I spent 31 years with IDNR and picked up more private land to hunt than I’ll ever be able to get to.

I have 3-4 main areas that I hunt regularly, all within 30 minutes from the house. I’ve hunted them all for years, so I know that spot A in a great morning location, but not worth a crap in the evening. B might only be good the first of November, but sit it all day!

After saying all that, my goto stand is my Lone Wolf climber. Been using it for 15+ years. Can’t think of a time that I couldn’t find a tree to hunt out of. I have added a LW hang on and sticks this year. We’ll see how that goes.

My A location has been good to me over the years. There’s no guarantee about this year, but here’s a few that have been taken from literally the same tree.


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> I'm starting to feel bad I don't have my boys out already after hearing the ages of the other kids. Maybe I'll take him spring turkey hunting if we use a blind. Thanks for the information and background.


When mine where small we would “hunt” behind the house. We had a small blind/fort 200 yards out our back door. We would take snacks, coloring books, BB guns, kids bows. Most of the time it took longer to get ready than we hunted. When they got ready to go we would come back. Lot of times we would hunt in the middle of the day. That way I could still slip out and hunt the evenings. We had fun and made it about them. As they got older the sitting still got better and the hunts lasted longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7680898
> View attachment 7680899
> View attachment 7680900
> View attachment 7680902
> View attachment 7680903
> View attachment 7680904
> I guess you’d say I’m a run and bow type hunter. I spent 31 years with IDNR and picked up more private land to hunt than I’ll ever be able to get to.
> 
> I have 3-4 main areas that I hunt regularly, all within 30 minutes from the house. I’ve hunted them all for years, so I know that spot A in a great morning location, but not worth a crap in the evening. B might only be good the first of November, but sit it all day!
> 
> After saying all that, my goto stand is my Lone Wolf climber. Been using it for 15+ years. Can’t think of a time that I couldn’t find a tree to hunt out of. I have added a LW hang on and sticks this year. We’ll see how that goes.
> 
> My A location has been good to me over the years. There’s no guarantee about this year, but here’s a few that have been taken from literally the same tree.


Those are all awesome deer!!! I definitely like the lone wolf stuff. I’ve got several sets is climbers and sticks and a pair of climbers. They are all awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Here are a few I've gotten













































Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Bad pictures. Top was my first buck and bottom was a doe in Mississippi.


----------



## floater

All great deer! It looks like some serious killers on this team. Here’s a few of my recent ones.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

floater said:


> All great deer! It looks like some serious killers on this team. Here’s a few of my recent ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That third buck is a hoss!!


----------



## KSQ2

I stand hunt almost exclusively, mostly sets I get ready in late summer. We do hunt in blinds occasionally when on a plot. I’m a fan of haybale blinds, when it comes to hunting on the ground. Again, I prefer a tree any day though. 
Got a small brassica plot in on our farm today on my day off. It won’t do diddly though if we don’t get some rain soon.


----------



## KSQ2

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7677655
> 
> 
> Time to see if I'm any good at this.


I’m a fan of those. I use one exclusively on my Magnus heads.


----------



## Cornbread

Y’all have killed some giants. Can’t wait to see why hits the ground this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7677655
> 
> 
> Time to see if I'm any good at this.


I just ordered a staysharp guide today. Not good at sharpening so far but we'll see....How did it turn out for you?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

KSQ2 said:


> That third buck is a hoss!!











Yeah he looked good on cam too ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

This was the last buck I shot. It’s been soooooo long lol. This was the evening of October 12, 2017…..
Been in a major slump. Passing bucks to not getting shooters in range and everything else under the sun. That’s been my last 5-6 years.


----------



## Gene94

bonez said:


> This was the last buck I shot. It’s been soooooo long lol. This was the evening of October 12, 2017…..
> Been in a major slump. Passing bucks to not getting shooters in range and everything else under the sun. That’s been my last 5-6 years.


Might have something to do with the mustache  jk.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Gene94 said:


> I just ordered a staysharp guide today. Not good at sharpening so far but we'll see....How did it turn out for you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It was starting to get sharp on one side, but then I got distracted with the kiddos. Been sitting ever since then. Time will tell. He makes it look so easy in his videos.


----------



## jstephens61

kickedaside05 said:


> It was starting to get sharp on one side, but then I got distracted with the kiddos. Been sitting ever since then. Time will tell. He makes it look so easy in his videos.


Something to remember, don’t put a lot of pressure down on the blade. Just let it glide on the paper.
I’ve got one that I use on Magnus and QAD blades, with diamond stones it takes about 10 minutes to sharpen. 5 to touch up.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Here are my last 3 bucks! Whitetail was 134” wide muley was right at 160” and the last muley was 151”! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Gene94 said:


> Might have something to do with the mustache  jk.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


 you sound like my wife


----------



## jstephens61

silasbowhunter said:


> Here are my last 3 bucks! Whitetail was 134” wide muley was right at 160” and the last muley was 151”!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That mule deer is awesome. What’s the outside of that guy?


----------



## Hidden Danger

👀


----------



## silasbowhunter

jstephens61 said:


> That mule deer is awesome. What’s the outside of that guy?


I’d have to measure to remember exactly but 29” is what I am remembering haha he was tough to pass up [emoji23] definitely a younger buck but was chasing does on the property line.. I was able to sit above him and like 10 does and fawns for about a half hour with my wife before I shot him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

That would be an awesome experience. The end result of getting a deer is good, but the experience leading up to that is what keeps me coming back. Love watching all the animals. It just relaxes me like nothing else can.


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> That would be an awesome experience. The end result of getting a deer is good, but the experience leading up to that is what keeps me coming back. Love watching all the animals. It just relaxes me like nothing else can.


Me too. I really enjoy the spot and stalk experience, but watching deer from a stand or blind is incredible too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Got one more set hung this morning. Felt nice outside, but still no drought relief.


----------



## CBB

Havent checked in for a while so figured i better. I could probably write a book about rhe last week. We managed to get 2 cams up in Missouri with se help from a friend. headed out over labor day weekend for stand work and some cams. 1800 miles rpund trip in 4 days! Lol
Got an absolute toad on cam already...

More bucks showing up on cams here in PA...

Moving some stands around..

Deer wiped out 50% of my small brassica plot in the last week. Tilled it under and replanted. Only a 1/4 acre so they'll probably wipe it out again pretty quick. So far pretty impressed with Killer Food Plots Carnage Brassica..
















Added a new small strip plot just to try and get some more food in the ground


----------



## silasbowhunter

That’s a a dang nice deer man!! 


Who are you guys using for custom strings? I’m gonna order a new set to hopefully not need til after I’m tagged out! I’d had Hogwire in the past and loved em. 
Vaportrail has been hit or miss for me.. 
catfish customs has been alright! 
Any opinions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

I use crackers —Carter’s archery in Cameron mo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

CBB said:


> View attachment 7682628
> 
> Havent checked in for a while so figured i better. I could probably write a book about rhe last week. We managed to get 2 cams up in Missouri with se help from a friend. headed out over labor day weekend for stand work and some cams. 1800 miles rpund trip in 4 days! Lol
> Got an absolute toad on cam already...
> 
> More bucks showing up on cams here in PA...
> 
> Moving some stands around..
> 
> Deer wiped out 50% of my small brassica plot in the last week. Tilled it under and replanted. Only a 1/4 acre so they'll probably wipe it out again pretty quick. So far pretty impressed with Killer Food Plots Carnage Brassica..
> View attachment 7682629
> View attachment 7682636
> 
> 
> Added a new small strip plot just to try and get some more food in the ground
> 
> 
> View attachment 7682627


Where are you hunting in Mo? I’m in Holt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Near Cainsville


----------



## floater

Thats big buck country! Good luck. I'll be hunting not too far awy from there too.


----------



## CBB

floater said:


> Thats big buck country! Good luck. I'll be hunting not too far awy from there too.


Thanks! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Hidden Danger

KSQ2 said:


> Got one more set hung this morning. Felt nice outside, but still no drought relief.


It has rained here almost every day for the past month and a half.


----------



## Hidden Danger

silasbowhunter said:


> That’s a a dang nice deer man!!
> 
> 
> Who are you guys using for custom strings? I’m gonna order a new set to hopefully not need til after I’m tagged out! I’d had Hogwire in the past and loved em.
> Vaportrail has been hit or miss for me..
> catfish customs has been alright!
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AKA Breathn


----------



## kickedaside05

Got the Levitate sighted in at least out to 40 yards today. I used a sweatband around my wrist before putting on my spot hog wise guy BOA. Made it 10x better. Before I could really feel the metal and it starting hurting my wrist pretty rapidly into practice. I think that is my only complaint about the release. Just waiting on the final part to attach my tight spot quiver. Also going to reduce the let off to 85%. I could feel myself get lazy on my backwall and my groups suffered a because of it. After that it's on to broadhead tuning. The 1st of September starts Turkey season in NM.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Are we ready for the contest? 12- ringer made a post asking for one member from each team to post on the thread to let him know that we're good to go.


----------



## kickedaside05

I'm GTG. Just need to know how to score a buck.


----------



## Hidden Danger

kickedaside05 said:


> I'm GTG. Just need to know how to score a buck.







__





The Best Way to Score a Buck - Step by Step [Illustrated]


Knowing how to score a buck is essential if you want know where you deer ranks on the record books. Follow our instructions to find the score of your deer.




shootingtime.com


----------



## bonez

GTG


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> I'm GTG. Just need to know how to score a buck.


It’s easy man! Boone and Crockett gives you step by step. I use a sewing tape measure lol $1.50 at Walmart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Good to go here!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> That’s a a dang nice deer man!!
> 
> 
> Who are you guys using for custom strings? I’m gonna order a new set to hopefully not need til after I’m tagged out! I’d had Hogwire in the past and loved em.
> Vaportrail has been hit or miss for me..
> catfish customs has been alright!
> Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m a big fan of Mike at Catfish Customs.


----------



## KSQ2

Hidden Danger said:


> Are we ready for the contest? 12- ringer made a post asking for one member from each team to post on the thread to let him know that we're good to go.


I reached out to Joe a few days ago we’re good to go.


----------



## KSQ2

KSQ2 said:


> I reached out to Joe a few days ago we’re good to go.


Sorry Hidden Danger, I didn’t know Joe had sent out another check-in thread. It must have been a cluster this year. Thanks for checking us in. Let’s shoot some deer!!


----------



## KSQ2

STILL waiting for rain here in SE Kansas. Beginning to get desperate. I’m very nervous EHD cases are going to begin cropping up.


----------



## silasbowhunter

I ordered 2 reveal XBs and battery packs today! Should get em setup this weekend and sending pics [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

I like my XBs so far. No complaints


----------



## Gene94

I'm at least ready for 30 yards. Excuse the beat up target.. lol









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

You killed the deer Gene.


----------



## silasbowhunter

bonez said:


> I like my XBs so far. No complaints


I’m excited. Should be nice to not have to check cameras on my private ground since one place is an hour 15 and the others an hour and 45minutes away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

kickedaside05 said:


> You killed the deer Gene.


[emoji38][emoji106] I did. I will likely never get one of those targets again. Nothing but a frustration. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Gene94 said:


> I'm at least ready for 30 yards. Excuse the beat up target.. lol
> View attachment 7683985
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Mine looks worse. The neighborhood cats decided that it makes an excellent scratching post. Lol


----------



## KSQ2

So, when does Idabow get back?


----------



## silasbowhunter

Anyone else’s season open the first of September? Or am I the first one…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Ohio opens on the 24th of September. Can't get back there until November though.


----------



## kickedaside05

I do get to Turkey hunt in NM starting the 1st of September though. Looking forward to that.


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> I do get to Turkey hunt in NM starting the 1st of September though. Looking forward to that.


I assume you’d be after the Goulds? Those are very pretty birds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> Anyone else’s season open the first of September? Or am I the first one…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kansas opens the second week of September, but I don’t hunt until the end of October usually, unless a major cold front rolls through earlier. The Mrs plans to hunt early season this year though.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Sorry I’ve been out of pocket. I’m out in Colorado (from Alabama) visiting some family.

Can’t believe I’m out here 2 weeks away from elk season without a bow!

Our season is Oct 1st in a few areas and then statewide Oct 15th.

Nov 3rd-8th is Indiana for me again. Already got it booked.


----------



## Cornbread

Georgia’s season starts on the 10th of September. Still getting daylight pictures of some good bucks. But as the season gets closer and they start to shed they get more nocturnal and start to spread out. Now still seeing bachelor groups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> I assume you’d be after the Goulds? Those are very pretty birds!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure on the exact breed of turkey. If I get one though I'll post pictures for sure.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Just got back late last night. Weather killed us on everything, snow storms stopped us from being dropped where we needed to, so no caribou. Then it had rained lower for 3 weeks and all the rivers were high and muddy. This is as close as I came to a caribou but we had a good time.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Our elk, deer and bear opens Mon here so it's straight into getting
























prepped for that. Here's a few more pics


----------



## Idabowhntr




----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Just got back late last night. Weather killed us on everything, snow storms stopped us from being dropped where we needed to, so no caribou. Then it had rained lower for 3 weeks and all the rivers were high and muddy. This is as close as I came to a caribou but we had a good time.
> View attachment 7685876


Stinks you didn't get one. Glad you had fun out there. Pictures looks awesome.


----------



## KSQ2

DrewWilliams said:


> Sorry I’ve been out of pocket. I’m out in Colorado (from Alabama) visiting some family.
> 
> Can’t believe I’m out here 2 weeks away from elk season without a bow!
> 
> Our season is Oct 1st in a few areas and then statewide Oct 15th.
> 
> Nov 3rd-8th is Indiana for me again. Already got it booked.
> 
> View attachment 7685770
> 
> View attachment 7685777
> 
> View attachment 7685776
> 
> View attachment 7685775
> 
> View attachment 7685774
> 
> View attachment 7685772
> 
> View attachment 7685771
> 
> View attachment 7685773
> 
> View attachment 7685769


Is the old FJ yours?


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> View attachment 7685881
> 
> View attachment 7685880
> 
> View attachment 7685882


Amazing country Idabow! Glad you made it back home safe and sound.


----------



## KSQ2

Got a set hung today over at the in-law’s. They have some good ground, but the entire family hunts, BIG family; so we don’t hunt it a lot. If a buck is shot by someone, their family has to wait another year for someone to shoot a buck. I like the rules, and most everyone who hunts avidly has other places to hunt too, so it works. Have one more stand to get up this weekend, it’s a ladder in a new small place we got permission on this year. I’ve seen some big bucks cross the road there over the years, I’m pretty excited about the spot. Fall plot work will begin in about 2 weeks or so, depending on whether or not we finally get some real rain. We have a pretty good chance next week.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Looks awesome up there Ida! I’m feeling lazy so I won’t google it, but is it possible to hunt musk ox there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

I think there's only one unit NRs can hunt them in up there. A tag would've been nice, got 25 yards from them.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> I think there's only one unit NRs can hunt them in up there. A tag would've been nice, got 25 yards from them.


That would be a very cool hunt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

KSQ2 said:


> Is the old FJ yours?


I wish! I’m a huge vintage Toyota geek. 

It belongs to some family that live out here.


----------



## KSQ2

We're a jeep family, but I'm a Toyota fan too. The old ones are too rich for my blood, but my dad has a '92 Landcruiser built well that I sold him a few years ago; it will be in our barn again one day. I told him he was forbidden to sell it to anyone else. lol


----------



## DrewWilliams

KSQ2 said:


> We're a jeep family, but I'm a Toyota fan too. The old ones are too rich for my blood, but my dad has a '92 Landcruiser built well that I sold him a few years ago; it will be in our barn again one day. I told him he was forbidden to sell it to anyone else. lol


Yeah I have a Jeep as well. I love it, but the old Toyotas hold a special place in my heart. I


----------



## kickedaside05

Beautiful day not to work and go to the range.


----------



## CBB




----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7686444
> View attachment 7686445
> 
> 
> Beautiful day not to work and go to the range.


Those Carbon PSEs are so sharp. Look like alien killers haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

If it wasn't that exact color combo I wouldn't have bought it. I wouldn't have ordered it either because of the price. When it's just staring back at you in the store the temptation was to great.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Well my Reveal XB from Sportsman Waterhouse showed up today! Only problem is I ordered two and there was only one in the box. They’re gonna send my other separate I guess. 

My 12v batteries and cords already showed up. When my SD cards get here I’ll get out and set em up! Pretty excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'm gonna replace one of my spypoints with a tactacam XB on Mon. Hear great things, a bear jacked up my spypoint so it's a good reason to put it out


----------



## Hidden Danger

DrewWilliams said:


> Yeah I have a Jeep as well. I love it, but the old Toyotas hold a special place in my heart. I


Ok , this post begs the question. What gets you to the stand?
Here's mine.


----------



## Gene94

Here's one of the vehicles that gets me to the stand.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Wife and i went and glassed yesterday evening. Finally saw the buck weve been trying to catct a glimpse of in the datlight


----------



## silasbowhunter

CBB said:


> View attachment 7686853
> 
> View attachment 7686852
> 
> View attachment 7686851
> 
> Wife and i went and glassed yesterday evening. Finally saw the buck weve been trying to catct a glimpse of in the datlight


CBB!!! That’s an absolute hammer!! How does his positioning impact your game plan for him??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

If I don’t have to park anywhere crazy, I take my gas getter little Hyundai; it’ll hold a pretty good sized doe in the trunk. If I have to park in a steep ditch the jeep gets the call.


----------



## CBB

silasbowhunter said:


> CBB!!! That’s an absolute hammer!! How does his positioning impact your game plan for him??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure if we are really planning to hunt him yet. Just wanted to get a better look at him. We were coming home one night and he crossed a road in front of us. We glassed that area a dozen times hoping to see him and just finally ran into him again. Hes a dandy. Problem is there are quite a few people talking about him and his buddies. 
Ive been studying some topo maps and may have an idea though! Going to need to take a walk one of these days to some very unfriendly terrain.


----------



## silasbowhunter

CBB said:


> Not sure if we are really planning to hunt him yet. Just wanted to get a better look at him. We were coming home one night and he crossed a road in front of us. We glassed that area a dozen times hoping to see him and just finally ran into him again. Hes a dandy. Problem is there are quite a few people talking about him and his buddies.
> Ive been studying some topo maps and may have an idea though! Going to need to take a walk one of these days to some very unfriendly terrain.


Is that on public? Or just private that you have permission? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

KSQ2 said:


> If I don’t have to park anywhere crazy, I take my gas getter little Hyundai; it’ll hold a pretty good sized doe in the trunk. If I have to park in a steep ditch the jeep gets the call.
> View attachment 7686931


That’s sweet. I had a 2001 TJ with a lot of goodies on it i sold a couple of years ago. They are very capable vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

silasbowhunter said:


> Is that on public? Or just private that you have permission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The photos are of him on private but its surrounded by 1000's of acres of public. The access on the back side is horrible. Thats the side im considering scouting....lots of big hills and ravines and probably all mountain laurel. There are 2 other shooters in that area as wel that we have seen while glassing.


----------



## kickedaside05

Went to the range again twice. Second time was to finally start broadhead tuning. My bow shot the broadheads better than what it did my field points. I only shoot one at a time with broadheads because arrows get expensive fast. However, I was dead on repeatedly which put a big smile on my face. Below is my first shot. Granted it was only 20 yards but it set the pace for the rest of the session. The more I shoot the levitate the more I like it. Any deer within 40 yards is dead and points on the scoreboard. Got the itch earlier to try different broadheads but after today I'm sticking with my 125g Magnus Stinger.


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> That’s sweet. I had a 2001 TJ with a lot of goodies on it i sold a couple of years ago. They are very capable vehicles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is a ‘99. It has the 4 cylinder, but we have 4.88s in it with a terra low transfer case, so it does alright. The terra low can be a pain at times; the planetary gears are a weak link, so I can’t shift too high. It does great on obstacles though. It will go just about anywhere within reason.


----------



## KSQ2

A new one has caught our attention. I don’t think we had pics of him yet. He’s the second buck back.


----------



## kickedaside05

I'd be happy with any of the three in that picture. Good luck.


----------



## DrewWilliams

My Tundra: 










And my Jeep:


----------



## DrewWilliams

Caught my biggest rainbow trout today.. and picked up some new hunting boots. Danner Pronghorns


----------



## Gene94

As far as hunting boots go, I am on my 7th year (turkey and whitetails) with a pair of Wolverine Sightline hunting boots. They're basically done but I think I could get them through this season yet with some shoe glue. I would not hesitate to buy again. I've been impressed. Don't hear anyone else ever mention them.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm using Magellan Pro hunt Vivors


----------



## DrewWilliams

Hidden Danger said:


> I'm using Magellan Pro hunt Vivors
> View attachment 7687453


Unless your constantly hunting swamps, the best thing I ever did was get away from rubber boots.


----------



## kickedaside05

I'm just using my Merrell work boots. Nothing fancy.


----------



## KSQ2

DrewWilliams said:


> Unless your constantly hunting swamps, the best thing I ever did was get away from rubber boots.


Depends on the boot AND the sock, not all rubber boots are made equal. Best thing I ever did, when it comes to feet, is invest in merino wool socks. Darn Tough socks are my choice.


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'm old school rubber boots for whitetails, Lowas are my go to for everything else. Elk and deer open tomorrow, gonna take a hike to change out cams, should heat up in a week or so.


----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> I'm old school rubber boots for whitetails, Lowas are my go to for everything else. Elk and deer open tomorrow, gonna take a hike to change out cams, should heat up in a week or so.


I hope you'll carry your bow when doing trail cam work 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Put up a trail cam with a buddy and found some fresh bear tracks. Not a big bear but differently recent. Hopefully it didn't drive the turkeys away.


----------



## bonez

Got a few more cams up today before the storms rolled in. Still have a handful to get out within the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Hidden Danger

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7688030
> View attachment 7688031
> 
> 
> Put up a trail cam with a buddy and found some fresh bear tracks. Not a big bear but differently recent. Hopefully it didn't drive the turkeys away.


That's not bear tracks. Looks like a canine track.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Idabowhntr

Not a giant but if he walks in I'd take him


----------



## Idabowhntr

About the best ****** i have on camera early, looks like its gonna be Nov until i chase them.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha it edited out ******, for whitetail


----------



## silasbowhunter

Looks like a nice buck and bull!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

You got some good options Idabowhunter !


----------



## KSQ2

bonez said:


> Got a few more cams up today before the storms rolled in. Still have a handful to get out within the upcoming weeks.


What I wouldn’t give to be rained out of anything!!!!!
A big framed 8 from 3 weeks ago grew some little g-4s


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> What I wouldn’t give to be rained out of anything!!!!!
> A big framed 8 from 3 weeks ago grew some little g-4s
> View attachment 7689017
> 
> View attachment 7689018


That’s a heck of an main 8! We are pretty dry here in Central NE too. I’ve got one of my cameras here and gonna get setup and maybe sit and watch from a hill or two this weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good buck KS. Gonna be mid to upper 90s here for the next week, sick of summer bring on fall.


----------



## Du4antlers

Hidden Danger said:


> Ok , tell us how you like to hunt. Tree stand, ground blind or spot and stalk?
> Early morning or afternoon?
> Early season , mid season or late season?
> Which part of the country?
> What type of terrain?
> 
> I personally like to hunt from a tree stand, just inside a tree line, over looking an agricultural field , in the afternoon during late bow season. I hunt the deep south so it's still hot during early bow season and the mosquitoes are crazy. The first cool front usually gets things going. Lower 60s during the day and mid 40s at night is what I like. I've only seen snow one time in my life which was a couple of years ago. The deer around here didn't care for it either. Lol


I like to hunt after coffee lol. Evenings are the best for me in October and November. September is still too hot and the bugs are terrible. My husband calls me a "flatlander" so I don't hunt a lot of mountain territory. I'm in South Carolina upstate. I like the weather here, we get all four seasons. I like to hunt from a tree but in a buddy stand. I'm a radiology technologist ( xray) so I don't have a lot of faith in the climbing sticks or saddle setups. I guess it's occupational awareness thing. So all you guys be safe. Occasionally I will hunt in a ground blind if raining or cold/wind. My sweet shot is usually between 10 to 20 yards. I've had great shots at those distances. We don't have huge antlers here but I'll do what I can. We like to fill the freezer for the next year! So I like to kill a doe for good eating! Here are a few pics of my bow kills.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Very nice DU. As long as everyone contributes to the team we have a chance. I sure don't miss sweating in a tree like I used to do in SC


----------



## KSQ2

I went to the farm yesterday evening and sat in the old barn on a platform we built several years ago. The farmer cut the corn last week, so I could finally see some deer. Typically they stay a little closer to the creek, but they came out early, even with the heat, and spread out. Sorry for the poor pic, my phone makes it look there was more light than there actually was, so it’s not very clear. It was a bachelor group that had one shooter in it. That big pecan tree is on the edge of the barnyard. I hope to one day, after retirement (if retirement is even possible by then), to build a small house in the barnyard and move to the farm, if I can talk the Mrs into it.


----------



## silasbowhunter

I’m chomping at the bit guys. Gonna hang some cell cams and glass from the hills this weekend. If I see a slob… it’s gonna get fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I'm chomping at the bit too. Can't wait! Anyone else's cameras a little slow last little while?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

Nice little surprise on a camera today. Private land less than 15 minutes from the house.


----------



## silasbowhunter

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7690598
> 
> Nice little surprise on a camera today. Private land less than 15 minutes from the house.


That’s an awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

If you couldn't tell I am a little bit of a gear junkie. Bought a new case to go with the new bow. Not that the plano didn't work, but the SKB is a clear upgrade. Since I'm going to be traveling more to hunt I figured why not. Also have room to pack clothes and more accessories when traveling.


----------



## kickedaside05

Hidden Danger said:


> That's not bear tracks. Looks like a canine track.



View attachment 7688058

[/QUOTE]
Yep. I feel like a dummy.


----------



## floater

KSQ2 said:


> I went to the farm yesterday evening and sat in the old barn on a platform we built several years ago. The farmer cut the corn last week, so I could finally see some deer. Typically they stay a little closer to the creek, but they came out early, even with the heat, and spread out. Sorry for the poor pic, my phone makes it look there was more light than there actually was, so it’s not very clear. It was a bachelor group that had one shooter in it. That big pecan tree is on the edge of the barnyard. I hope to one day, after retirement (if retirement is even possible by then), to build a small house in the barnyard and move to the farm, if I can talk the Mrs into it.
> View attachment 7690410


That’s right up my alley. It’s a beautiful place. Good luck with the wife!








This where is like to get my wife to build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7690777
> View attachment 7690778
> 
> 
> If you couldn't tell I am a little bit of a gear junkie. Bought a new case to go with the new bow. Not that the plano didn't work, but the SKB is a clear upgrade. Since I'm going to be traveling more to hunt I figured why not. Also have room to pack clothes and more accessories when traveling.


You’re going to love the SKB case. I have a double that it’s first trip was RSA. Held up great and I’ve never had a complaint. Other than it’s a little heavy, have to keep a eye the 50# limit.


----------



## kickedaside05

jstephens61 said:


> You’re going to love the SKB case. I have a double that it’s first trip was RSA. Held up great and I’ve never had a complaint. Other than it’s a little heavy, have to keep a eye the 50# limit.


What's RSA? I hope so. The sticker price was a bit of a shock. I'm just dying to get out and hunt. The closer it gets the worse it gets. Might try and talk the wife into letting me do a trip to Mississippi also for a deer hunt. That might be pushing my luck though.


----------



## jstephens61

kickedaside05 said:


> What's RSA? I hope so. The sticker price was a bit of a shock. I'm just dying to get out and hunt. The closer it gets the worse it gets. Might try and talk the wife into letting me do a trip to Mississippi also for a deer hunt. That might be pushing my luck though.


Republic of South Africa. Did a archery safari there in 2014. Looking forward to a return trip.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I was finally able to get out yesterday afternoon and get a few trail cameras put out on my main property. Just some does so far. 

Got a few more properties to get them out on now.


----------



## KSQ2

We got a little bit of rain, enough to awake some crabgrass in one of our big plots. Gonna spray it today and that should be it for prepping for fall plots. All the stands are hung, finish line is getting close, that means the starting line is approaching too!


----------



## Idabowhntr

A friend of mine killed this buck a few nights ago, we dont get many this big around here.


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> A friend of mine killed this buck a few nights ago, we dont get many this big around here.
> View attachment 7691748


What a hammer! Congrats to him


----------



## floater

I did some prepping today as well. Got a stand up, watered trees, checked plots and cams. 

























It’s not too bad for no more rain than we’ve had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Hopefully it will bring in some big deer for you.


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> A friend of mine killed this buck a few nights ago, we dont get many this big around here.
> View attachment 7691748


That’s a stud!


----------



## KSQ2

floater said:


> I did some prepping today as well. Got a stand up, watered trees, checked plots and cams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not too bad for no more rain than we’ve had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good, I plant a very small plot of brassicas on our farm each year, rotating them around the plot area. It’s just as much for my mom and wife, who both love turnips, as the deer. I’m afraid neither deer nor the gals are going to get any turnips this year. The drought continues to linger.


----------



## floater

I hear you on the turnips. We're getting turnips and rye for a cover crop soon. I don't think we'll see any bulbs but if we could get some timely rains we'd have them eating the leaves.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Think i picked the wrong stand this morning. Did have a nice bull where im sitting now yesterday morning in here. There were elk above me about 30 minutes ago but moved off now.


----------



## kickedaside05

Where and what are you hunting?


----------



## kickedaside05

Was out Turkey hunting yesterday in NM. No luck. Got to see a lot of the mountains though.


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Think i picked the wrong stand this morning. Did have a nice bull where im sitting now yesterday morning in here. There were elk above me about 30 minutes ago but moved off now.
> View attachment 7692759


Great bull!


----------



## Idabowhntr

kickedaside05 said:


> Where and what are you hunting?


Idaho, elk hunting, only thing to come in so far.


----------



## floater

That's awesome!


----------



## DrewWilliams

Some bucks finally showed up. One nice one.. one or two okay ones and a couple obvious passes.


----------



## kickedaside05

Ya some younger ones in there. Some good lookers though. Great potential for next year also. When does your season start? Or better yet when is your first day?


----------



## Gene94

Looks like he was hitting acorns during a lull in the rain yesterday. I'd shoot him.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

kickedaside05 said:


> Ya some younger ones in there. Some good lookers though. Great potential for next year also. When does your season start? Or better yet when is your first day?


Oct 15th


----------



## KSQ2

Gene94 said:


> Looks like he was hitting acorns during a lull in the rain yesterday. I'd shoot him.
> View attachment 7693497
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


SO jealous of that rain and green!! That’s a good buck too!


----------



## Gene94

KSQ2 said:


> SO jealous of that rain and green!! That’s a good buck too!


Yeah we're thankful for the rain too! We got at least 2.5"

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Sighting my 50 yard pin in and this was my first group. Some of the ones that followed weren't as photogenic 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Du4antlers

My husband and I went to one of our hunting sites to check the camera. We've got some does and a couple of bucks. Season starts soon. You guys are posting some nice pictures of deer. Good luck everyone. Hunt safe hunt smart.


----------



## Cornbread

Georgia season opens Saturday. Still getting pictures of some good bucks. Most have shed their velvet and not as many daytime pictures. Looks like we are going to get rain most of the weekend but hopefully can have some dry hours while hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Good luck staying dry.


----------



## KSQ2

Send some rain NW!!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nice bucks guys! Sounds like its getting to be about that time for some of you guys, good luck.
Sorry I've been on the mountain for a few days, ran out of food and water and ended up shooting a bull on the way out yesterday, was a long day! I'll post pics later


----------



## kickedaside05

That's awesome on the bull. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Hes a pretty good 5x6, next its time to chase whitetails


----------



## floater

Wow! That looks giant to me. Congratulations!


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Hes a pretty good 5x6, next its time to chase whitetails
> View attachment 7695290


That's awesome. What broadhead did you use. I have my first Elk hunt in December.


----------



## Idabowhntr

kickedaside05 said:


> That's awesome. What broadhead did you use. I have my first Elk hunt in December.


That just made expandables legal here. Used the Sevr 1.5s, super impressed with them


----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> Hes a pretty good 5x6, next its time to chase whitetails
> View attachment 7695290


Congrats! What a beautiful bull! I've never been elk hunting ..maybe sometime.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Congrats on the trophy Idabow! Some good eatin too


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Hes a pretty good 5x6, next its time to chase whitetails
> View attachment 7695290


That’s awesome! Congratulations on a stud bull. Was that from a treestand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

silasbowhunter said:


> That’s awesome! Congratulations on a stud bull. Was that from a treestand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, good old fashion on the ground calling, most exciting way to do it.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Nope, good old fashion on the ground calling, most exciting way to do it.


That’s awesome! I thought you’d referenced sitting in a stand earlier is all haha my taxidermist here just killed a bull in Colorado from a stand over a wallow. Pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

I sat a few times trying and would have if one came in. Just heard this one below the night before and he was on my way out so I hunted him. Got lucky


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> I sat a few times trying and would have if one came in. Just heard this one below the night before and he was on my way out so I hunted him. Got lucky


Congratulations on the Elk!!! 

Georgia season is about to start. The rain is slacking up and looks like should be done by daylight for a few hours. I’m headed into a spot that has a lot of does. Going to try and break the ice and get after the bucks this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

2 more bucks on a new piece of archery permission property.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck Gene


----------



## Cornbread

Got rained on all morning and didn’t see anything. One of my sons buddies shot his first deer with a bow this morning. Got out of the woods about 10:30. The rain stopped around lunch and not long after most of the cameras started going off with 2 having shooters on them. The wind was right for both spots so me and a buddy are at each of them. Go in quite about 3 and a little after 4 shot a big sow. At 5 had 3 fawns hang out for 20 minutes. Fingers crossed that the bucks show up before dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Alright cornbread get him!


----------



## kickedaside05

Good luck cornbread. I'm driving my wife nuts right now because I have an itch I can't scratch. I still have 56 days until I'm in a stand. Right from the airport to my stand.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Went and scouted a different property today. Found good trails, checked a camera there. Consistent does.

Opens Oct 1st on that property.. counting the days


----------



## kickedaside05

Anyone else being lazy having some adult beverages tonight or just me?


----------



## KSQ2

Listened to my Jayhawks actually win a conference road game. Hasn’t happened in a long, long while!


----------



## Cornbread

Found the sow I shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good job cornbread! Porkchops tonight!


----------



## DrewWilliams

I’m chomping at the bits to go.. 

Cornbread, I still need the hook up on a hog man! It’s been years since I hunted them in S. Alabama. Shot one but no recovery.


----------



## KSQ2

Trying my hand at the rope scrapes this fall. Here’s the first. It’s in a cattle pasture; I’ve been assured the cattle messing with will not deter the deer. I guess we’ll see, I have a camera on it. See the stand?


----------



## floater

That’s cool. Let us know if it works. I found a scrape that was started this weekend. I’m needing to go back and put up a cam.


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Trying my hand at the rope scrapes this fall. Here’s the first. It’s in a cattle pasture; I’ve been assured the cattle messing with will not deter the deer. I guess we’ll see, I have a camera on it. See the stand?
> View attachment 7697696


Are you using a hemp rope?? I’ve been kicking the idea around. Scrapes are getting to be a bigger and bigger deal about how and where I’m hunting. I’m younger (26) but the last couple years have really started to notice bucks just hounding certain scrapes.. if I find a hot one and the right weather, the big bucks always hit em when they get on their feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I never tried rope but I do the same kind of scrape using a grapevine. No added scent. Deer hit it within a day most times. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

More of a licking branch really. Fawns to big bucks hit it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> Are you using a hemp rope?? I’ve been kicking the idea around. Scrapes are getting to be a bigger and bigger deal about how and where I’m hunting. I’m younger (26) but the last couple years have really started to notice bucks just hounding certain scrapes.. if I find a hot one and the right weather, the big bucks always hit em when they get on their feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it’s a hemp rope, this one had a smell to it, so I had to wash it. It would have been better to get it much earlier and let the smell come out of it more naturally by simply leaving it outside. I’ll be sure and update to let everyone know how it goes. I have at least one more to put up, but it will be a couple weeks before I’m back in the area I want it.


----------



## Gene94

KSQ2 said:


> Yes it’s a hemp rope, this one had a smell to it, so I had to wash it. It would have been better to get it much earlier and let the smell come out of it more naturally by simply leaving it outside. I’ll be sure and update to let everyone know how it goes. I have at least one more to put up, but it will be a couple weeks before I’m back in the area I want it.


What scent are you putting on it? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

That's cool can't wait to see how well that works


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Hes a pretty good 5x6, next its time to chase whitetails
> View attachment 7695290


Great bull, congrats!


----------



## KSQ2

Gene94 said:


> What scent are you putting on it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Jackie's Preorbital gland gel. It's the same stuff I've used on more traditional mock scrapes in the past. I like the gel, because it seems to last longer.


----------



## Du4antlers

We had a grapevine hanging in the back pasture where we used to live last year. It worked great!!!!

8 ptr that made it 2020 - YouTube


----------



## Du4antlers

Oct 1st 2020 scrape - YouTube


----------



## Hidden Danger

What do you do when you just can't find a decent bow technician in your area and you don't own a press? You drive 350 miles east and drop it off with your brother and let him work his magic. A 0nepin setup and tune coming right up. At least I'll know it'll be right.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Wow! That's serious hidden


----------



## KSQ2

Heading to a double ladderstand with the Mrs this evening, she will be hunting, not me. I’m a cool/cold weather hunter for sure. She will tolerate the cold, but doesn’t mind the heat and even prefers it being warm. Good thing for her is a number of the bucks on our property will be long gone before I start hunting, she has them all to herself.


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Heading to a double ladderstand with the Mrs this evening, she will be hunting, not me. I’m a cool/cold weather hunter for sure. She will tolerate the cold, but doesn’t mind the heat and even prefers it being warm. Good thing for her is a number of the bucks on our property will be long gone before I start hunting, she has them all to herself.


Goodluck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> Wow! That's serious hidden


Well , if you want it done right............the first time. The last time I took it to a bow into a shop here they put the string on upside down. I ended up taking it to my brother. I just cut out the middle man.🤣


----------



## floater

Season opened today but I had to work. It looks like I should have hunted. Time was 7:20 am. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

floater said:


> Season opened today but I had to work. It looks like I should have hunted. Time was 7:20 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never fails!


----------



## DrewWilliams

Got a couple does passing through almost every morning in one spot. Hope they keep it up till Oct 1st.


----------



## kickedaside05

floater said:


> Season opened today but I had to work. It looks like I should have hunted. Time was 7:20 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total bummer. Hopefully he will be back when you are there.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Yep! Never fails floater. Good luck KS


----------



## KSQ2

Had a great evening in the stand with the Mrs. It was cloudy with a good breeze, so the temps were bearable. Saw too many deer to count and saw a possible shooter late. We were over an overgrown hay meadow on the route to beans. The drought has the growth lower than usual, so we could see pretty well in the 7 acre clearing. Got the hunt fire going in me some, but still have at least a month until I’ll tote a bow into the woods. We need rain desperately, I usually have fall plot seeds on the ground by now, but I haven’t even picked up my order of seed at the coop yet…


----------



## kickedaside05

KSQ2 said:


> Had a great evening in the stand with the Mrs. It was cloudy with a good breeze, so the temps were bearable. Saw too many deer to count and saw a possible shooter late. We were over an overgrown hay meadow on the route to beans. The drought has the growth lower than usual, so we could see pretty well in the 7 acre clearing. Got the hunt fire going in me some, but still have at least a month until I’ll tote a bow into the woods. We need rain desperately, I usually have fall plot seeds on the ground by now, but I haven’t even picked up my order of seed at the coop yet…


That's great you had a goodnight with the wife. Mine isn't really interested in hunting, but that's OK. When I get back to Ohio probably buy a blind and a two person stand to bring my boys. Good luck catching the shooter at the right time. We have been very fortunate with the amount of rain where I live. Mountains are really green right now.


----------



## Cornbread

Had a shooter on camera yesterday evening with an hour of shooting light left. Wind is going to be perfect for the lockon. Hopefully he does the same thing twice. Normally only have night pictures of him. Fingers crossed that he shows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> Had a shooter on camera yesterday evening with an hour of shooting light left. Wind is going to be perfect for the lockon. Hopefully he does the same thing twice. Normally only have night pictures of him. Fingers crossed that he shows up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully your trailing blood as we speak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

silasbowhunter said:


> Hopefully your trailing blood as we speak!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had 3 does come in but no bucks. Going to a spot with a lot of does and no shooter bucks around so hopefully I can put up 50 points in the morning. Then back to the spot with the shooter tomorrow afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Didn’t see anything this morning. This evening I passed a 100-110” 8pt at 10 yards and I’m pretty sure I seen the buck I’m after but he was 50-60 yards through the hardwoods and in the last 5 minutes of shooting light. So was hard to tell if it was him but it had a large body and with the 8pt under the tree I didn’t want to try and look with binoculars. I’ll head back there tomorrow evening but I’m looking for a doe tomorrow morning. 


This is the buck I’m after. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Good luck in the morning. Jealous you are out and I have to wait. That buck looks great.


----------



## Hidden Danger

kickedaside05 said:


> Good luck in the morning. Jealous you are out and I have to wait. That buck looks great.


My season is still a month away


----------



## Cornbread

We are on the board. Whacked a big doe at about 15 yards. Watched her fall insight, I can see white belly from the tree. I tried to get it on video but she was straight behind me and was picking up my wind. I couldn’t get the camera swung around the tree. I did get her crashing. She picked her foot up to stomp but it was too late. The pin was settled and the arrow was on the way. Going to sit a little longer and see if I can double up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Cornbread said:


> We are on the board. Whacked a big doe at about 15 yards. Watched her fall insight, I can see white belly from the tree. I tried to get it on video but she was straight behind me and was picking up my wind. I couldn’t get the camera swung around the tree. I did get her crashing. She picked her foot up to stomp but it was too late. The pin was settled and the arrow was on the way. Going to sit a little longer and see if I can double up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome cornbread. It's nice when you watch them crash. No tracking required, and you know you done your job with placement.


----------



## kickedaside05

Hidden Danger said:


> My season is still a month away


I only get 10 days back in Ohio this year for whitetail in November. I will be in the stand before the sun comes up, and won't walk out until it's down. If I don't get anything might try to go to Mississippi. Hopefully Ohio will prove beneficial. I'm going during the predicted rut.


----------



## Cornbread

Shot her with a chinadermic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

congrats! getting us some early pts


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> Shot her with a chinadermic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Took a buddy out for elk this weekend. Managed to call in this bull and he got his first elk, 13 yard frontal shot, went 20 yards. Pack out sucked though lol, just getting home and unpacked.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great job cornbread and nice shot! We're on the board


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Took a buddy out for elk this weekend. Managed to call in this bull and he got his first elk, 13 yard frontal shot, went 20 yards. Pack out sucked though lol, just getting home and unpacked.
> View attachment 7701599
> 
> View attachment 7701598


You're a good friend. Can't wait to get my chance at an elk this year. Also not looking forward to pack out.


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> Shot her with a chinadermic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot!


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Took a buddy out for elk this weekend. Managed to call in this bull and he got his first elk, 13 yard frontal shot, went 20 yards. Pack out sucked though lol, just getting home and unpacked.
> View attachment 7701599
> 
> View attachment 7701598


How’d your buddy like the MR pack for his pack out? Looks like a pintler


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> Took a buddy out for elk this weekend. Managed to call in this bull and he got his first elk, 13 yard frontal shot, went 20 yards. Pack out sucked though lol, just getting home and unpacked.
> View attachment 7701599
> 
> View attachment 7701598


That’s awesome. I’ve tried for 4-5 years to kill an elk and still haven’t got it done. One of these day I’m going too. Congratulations to your buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

bonez said:


> How’d your buddy like the MR pack for his pack out? Looks like a pintler


He loves it, it did a great job too. I actually broke my frame on my exo this pack out but no worries, I know a guy lol.


----------



## floater

Good job Cornbread! Way to get us started. Idabow it looks like you got the elk figured out. Congrats to your friend.


----------



## Cornbread

Fresh deer tomahawk backstraps. Smoked and reversed seared. Came out delicious. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> Fresh deer tomahawk backstraps. Smoked and reversed seared. Came out delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Looks great. I’m very impressed!


----------



## Gene94

First daylight pic I got of the big 9. Cream of the crop for my area!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

KSQ2 said:


> Wow! Looks great. I’m very impressed!


We also made 50lbs of breakfast sausage. My son had killed 2 deer last week and we 3 quartered up. The next few we will make jerky and summer sausage and then grind a few. We eat a lot of deer and the Georgia does aren’t that big. 

I do like to cook, grill and smoke so I’ll post some more as the season goes along. That was the first time I’ve done the tomahawks and they came out well. Not sure the extra work is worth it but do look cool when serving. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Well ain't that fancy lol, looks awesome


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nice buck Gene, when you going after him?


----------



## Gene94

Season doesn't open until October 1 but I can't hunt that evening and won't risk the morning, so probably and evening the first week of October.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

For clarification, I'll be hunting somewhere the morning of October 1 but just not that buck. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

"I'm on to you."


----------



## Gene94

What would you say he scores? Frankly, it's hard to stand by while he's daylighting like this[emoji51]
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Gene94 said:


> What would you say he scores? Frankly, it's hard to stand by while he's daylighting like this[emoji51]
> View attachment 7704451
> View attachment 7704452
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Hard to tell from how far away he is. He’s a nice deer for sure. Looks like he’s got some nice mass, maybe upper 30s as an 8pt.


----------



## Gene94

He's a 9. And I was thinking 135+/- so sounds like I'm in the ballpark.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Gene94 said:


> He's a 9. And I was thinking 135+/- so sounds like I'm in the ballpark.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


My mistake, hard for me to tell in the pics. Still a great deer!!


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> What would you say he scores? Frankly, it's hard to stand by while he's daylighting like this[emoji51]
> View attachment 7704451
> View attachment 7704452
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Great deer. I would say pushing 140”. Hopefully he will stay on that pattern for another week—10 day and you can get him killed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

That's my guess as well, 140 buck. Hard to tell in the picture but solid buck for sure.


----------



## Cornbread

It was 95 Thursday afternoon and this morning it is 48. Should have the deer on their feet. I’m headed to a spot that is loaded with does but I’m taking just the video camera. I’ve got a buddy that started hunting later in life and has never killed a deer. Fingers crossed that we can make it happen this morning. Coldest morning since April and the wind is going to be perfect. Just hope the deer have read the script. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Cornbread said:


> It was 95 Thursday afternoon and this morning it is 48. Should have the deer on their feet. I’m headed to a spot that is loaded with does but I’m taking just the video camera. I’ve got a buddy that started hunting later in life and has never killed a deer. Fingers crossed that we can make it happen this morning. Coldest morning since April and the wind is going to be perfect. Just hope the deer have read the script.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where at in Georgia? It's still rather warm here in South Mississippi


----------



## Cornbread

Hidden Danger said:


> Where at in Georgia? It's still rather warm here in South Mississippi


I’m halfway between Atlanta and the Alabama line off I-20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> It was 95 Thursday afternoon and this morning it is 48. Should have the deer on their feet. I’m headed to a spot that is loaded with does but I’m taking just the video camera. I’ve got a buddy that started hunting later in life and has never killed a deer. Fingers crossed that we can make it happen this morning. Coldest morning since April and the wind is going to be perfect. Just hope the deer have read the script.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Thanks!! My buddy had 2 opportunities this morning and both missed a little high. He shot great yesterday in the yard. Pretty sure he caught a case of buck fever. He is pretty busy for the next few weeks but I’m on a mission now to get him his first deer. I just picked up a new 4k camera and got everything on video. Those little does had me more jacked up than if I was shooting. It was pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Cornbread said:


> Thanks!! My buddy had 2 opportunities this morning and both missed a little high. He shot great yesterday in the yard. Pretty sure he caught a case of buck fever. He is pretty busy for the next few weeks but I’m on a mission now to get him his first deer. I just picked up a new 4k camera and got everything on video. Those little does had me more jacked up than if I was shooting. It was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a pretty good friend. Hope he gets one. Should be a good experience. My buddy came up after I told him I had a deer. Was a big help dragging it, and walked me through the gutting process.


----------



## kickedaside05

Now I have a dilemma on which place to hunt back in Ohio. My cousin invited me to hunt his place also. He was in a bad car wreck a couple years ago and his hips hurt him 100% of the time. So he doesn't get in a stand unless someone else is there. I told him if he gets time off and wants to hunt I will go to his place so he can go out also. Would be sweet if we both got one. He has been growing some big bucks the last couple of years.


----------



## kickedaside05




----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> Now I have a dilemma on which place to hunt back in Ohio. My cousin invited me to hunt his place also. He was in a bad car wreck a couple years ago and his hips hurt him 100% of the time. So he doesn't get in a stand unless someone else is there. I told him if he gets time off and wants to hunt I will go to his place so he can go out also. Would be sweet if we both got one. He has been growing some big bucks the last couple of years.


Those are some great deer. Hunt with your family and hunt your other spots nothing wrong with doing both. Best case is y’all tag out first morning and you have the rest of the time to enjoy each other’s company and crack cans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

That really would be the best case. I can't wait to be back in a stand.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nice job cornbread! You're a good friend, it'll be memories neither of you will forget, good luck.


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

Everything was perfect going into today's opening in Tennessee. Had great temps and the wind couldn't have been any better. Dang it feels good to be back in the woods.


----------



## Cornbread

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Everything was perfect going into today's opening in Tennessee. Had great temps and the wind couldn't have been any better. Dang it feels good to be back in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 7705698


Awesome. Congratulations!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Everything was perfect going into today's opening in Tennessee. Had great temps and the wind couldn't have been any better. Dang it feels good to be back in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 7705698


That’s awesome man! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Hell yeah, great slick head! Congrats


----------



## Gene94

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Everything was perfect going into today's opening in Tennessee. Had great temps and the wind couldn't have been any better. Dang it feels good to be back in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 7705698


Nice big doe!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Everything was perfect going into today's opening in Tennessee. Had great temps and the wind couldn't have been any better. Dang it feels good to be back in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 7705698


Congrats, big ol doe!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Everything was perfect going into today's opening in Tennessee. Had great temps and the wind couldn't have been any better. Dang it feels good to be back in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 7705698


Congratulations.
However, this is the current temperature here at 7pm. It does not feel like hunting season.🤣


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great job!! Points on the board and meat in the freezer, congrats


----------



## bonez

Hidden Danger said:


> Congratulations.
> However, this is the current temperature here at 7pm. It does not feel like hunting season.[emoji1787]
> View attachment 7706187


Stay safe down there!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Just got 2 stands up, been a bit since I was last here lol


----------



## floater

I'd say so! I've been out a few times and passed a 115 inch 8 and a few does. I just cant shoot does f the fawns are too small.


----------



## kickedaside05

I've passed on does with small fawns also. They probably would have survived, but there were to many deer around to even risk it. I would have most likely shot the buck though.


----------



## floater

Here’s the buck. On further review 115 might be generous.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

floater said:


> Here’s the buck. On further review 115 might be generous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking deer. He looks young still to me. Im not good at aging deer though. If he does make it another year he will be a beast.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good call floater, he's a youngster. You kill good ones every year, it'll happen


----------



## silasbowhunter

Got one of my cell cams put up just now! Found a pretty big scrape about 30 yards from another nice scrape. Made the one that had a better angle for pictures about twice as big. Dumped a few bottles of urine in it and peed in it myself. Excited for some action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Scrapes already! Alright, it's getting to be about that time, can't wait to see some pics too


----------



## Idabowhntr

I went to put out some cams yesterday and brought along a bunch of dead batteries, soo mad! Here's the biggest thing I got on the cams I do have out haha


----------



## DrewWilliams

Saturday morning is the opener in parts of our state. Got one piece of property in that area.

Got two good spots picked out with lots of activity.

We will see..

100% gonna shoot this funky spike if he comes out cause it’d make a wicked skull mount.


----------



## Idabowhntr

That's a gnarly looking spike alright! Good luck Drew


----------



## kickedaside05

I literally said "oh wow" when I saw that picture. I agree that would be a cool euro mount. Good luck stay safe. I've got 38 more days.


----------



## Cornbread

We are going to miss most of the rain from the hurricane but gong to get high winds. One of the shooters showed up in the daylight Tuesday. Going to try and slide in and hopefully he will be on his feet. Maybe the wind will shake the white oak acorns loose and the deer will be feeding. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Get him! I just got in the stand myself.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great buck cornbread! I think you'll be right, that wind will knock acorns loose, it'll be time to hunt


----------



## silasbowhunter

That’s an absolute stud cornbread! 


Here’s the first buck I’ve gotten on camera since 2019 [emoji23] granted I haven’t put any out since then. Man it makes me excited! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Good bucks guys. Tomorrow looks like a bust here because of the rain and wind. Gonna help my wife's uncle move into a "new to them" house I guess. Maybe will get out for a wet evening hunt but we'll see. 
Currently sharpening a few more broadheads.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

They were really moving tonite. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

I picked the mount up today if my island deer from last season. We where hunting an island off the coast of Georgia. I shot this buck about 1/4 mile from the Atlantic Ocean in the marsh. I was about 2 miles from where I was dropped off and had to quarter him for the pack out. The island deer don’t get very big in body weight or antlers. The one I killed was the biggest on the quota hunt and was 4 1/2 years old and estimated weight was 110lbs. I shot him off the ground as I slipped up on him raking a tree. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

floater said:


> They were really moving tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big doe! Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Way to go floater! Hammered that ol slickhead. 
Pretty awesome buck cornbread and great mount. Beautiful country where you hunted for him, sounds like quite the experience, congrats


----------



## Cornbread

floater said:


> They were really moving tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Great shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Another 50. This was in an urban spot that the landowner want all the deer killed and we don’t pass anything. (Except small bucks, only have 2 tags for the state). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Cornbread said:


> Another 50. This was in an urban spot that the landowner want all the deer killed and we don’t pass anything. (Except small bucks, only have 2 tags for the state).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exit through the neck!?


----------



## Cornbread

Quartering to at about 18 yards. Broke offside leg and went less that 40 before crashing. That was a grim reaper 4 blade hades pro. 

The buck I’m after showed up in the daylight this morning. I’m thinking he is bedded within a few hundred yards of the camera and with the high winds from the hurricane should keep any noise at a minimum and it is blowing away from where I think he is. Fingers crossed he shows before dark and I can get it done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> Quartering to at about 18 yards. Broke offside leg and went less that 40 before crashing. That was a grim reaper 4 blade hades pro.
> 
> The buck I’m after showed up in the daylight this morning. I’m thinking he is bedded within a few hundred yards of the camera and with the high winds from the hurricane should keep any noise at a minimum and it is blowing away from where I think he is. Fingers crossed he shows before dark and I can get it done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodluck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great job guys, our team is tough this year. Just had a good buck show up on camera. Splits, been watching him for 3 years, definite shooter for me.


----------



## bonez

Great deer! I usually don’t get much of any bucks showing up in my spots until mid-end of Oct. so it’ll be doe patrol up until then for me.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Just had a small spike on me today. Didn’t get to hunt this evening due to some family stuff and of course had pics of does at multiple spots.

Back out in the morning before church!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck Drew


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

Another slickhead down. First hunt using a saddle and it paid off for sure. Keep on postin em!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

14 days until the opener here


----------



## Cornbread

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Another slickhead down. First hunt using a saddle and it paid off for sure. Keep on postin em!!
> View attachment 7710517


Awesome. Congratulations. Great shot!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great job Mcdonald! My buddy runs a saddle and loves it, gonna have to try one someday. Congrats


----------



## silasbowhunter

Mcdonaldm15 said:


> Another slickhead down. First hunt using a saddle and it paid off for sure. Keep on postin em!!
> View attachment 7710517


Very nice! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Great to see you guys hitting the woods early. Congrats on the early success!!


----------



## DrewWilliams

Well.. unfortunately I shot a doe this morning and couldn’t find her.

Shot was a bit high. I reckon what they call “no man’s land”. I usually don’t believe that but I’m at a loss.

Shot was at 640ish and searched till almost 1pm. Found a little blood but nothing to go on. Walked over 3 miles grid searching,


----------



## Cornbread

DrewWilliams said:


> Well.. unfortunately I shot a doe this morning and couldn’t find her.
> 
> Shot was a bit high. I reckon what they call “no man’s land”. I usually don’t believe that but I’m at a loss.
> 
> Shot was at 640ish and searched till almost 1pm. Found a little blood but nothing to go on. Walked over 3 miles grid searching,


Dang dude. That sucks. I’ve seen them do some strange things. I’ve got a yellow lab that does a good job finding them if they are dead. I remember your not to far away from me and could help if you need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Cornbread said:


> Dang dude. That sucks. I’ve seen them do some strange things. I’ve got a yellow lab that does a good job finding them if they are dead. I remember your not to far away from me and could help if you need it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this is only the maybe first or second one I’ve ever hit and not recovered. Sucks..

She 100% is not on my property. I put some miles in walking every inch. Must have ran to the neighbors and they made it clear they didn’t want people on their property.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I definitely mis-judged her. I just had a tiny gap to shoot in on that side. I thought she was 25-26yards and definitely more like 19-21 yards.


----------



## Gene94

DrewWilliams said:


> I definitely mis-judged her. I just had a tiny gap to shoot in on that side. I thought she was 25-26yards and definitely more like 19-21 yards.


That stinks man, but the good news is she's probably just fine.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Gene94 said:


> That stinks man, but the good news is she's probably just fine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Hopefully.. I was convinced I hit her high lung (arrow made a solid thump like hitting ribs, thought I smoked her) and she was just taking forever to fill up and go down, but I just never could find her.


----------



## Hidden Danger

DrewWilliams said:


> Well.. unfortunately I shot a doe this morning and couldn’t find her.
> 
> Shot was a bit high. I reckon what they call “no man’s land”. I usually don’t believe that but I’m at a loss.
> 
> Shot was at 640ish and searched till almost 1pm. Found a little blood but nothing to go on. Walked over 3 miles grid searching,


It happens


----------



## jstephens61

It’s in the 30s and 40s of a morning back home. I’m sitting in the US Virgin Islands on a cruise. I can’t be mad because I told the wife to do it. Normally it’s in the 60s and I don’t hunt much. Boy do I regret that decision this year! I should be home and hunting on the 18th!


----------



## floater

Hey at least its not November!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha true! I'd swap Oct hunting for Nov any year, enjoy that cruise buddy.


----------



## Gene94

Finally in the tree[emoji106] first time hunting this spot and first time in a saddle. Landowner has a big deer problem and I have lots of tags. Fingers crossed.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Sorry, accidentally selected 2 pictures

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> Finally in the tree[emoji106] first time hunting this spot and first time in a saddle. Landowner has a big deer problem and I have lots of tags. Fingers crossed.
> View attachment 7712255
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Dump a quiver on them. Kill them all!!! Good luck!! I’m back in a tree this evening too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> Dump a quiver on them. Kill them all!!! Good luck!! I’m back in a tree this evening too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get em!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha what a problem to have! Good luck Gene and you too Cornbread


----------



## Gene94

Saw approximately 6 or 8 does and fawns. Had them working toward me then something pushed them all past me running wide open. 1 big doe stopped briefly at like 10 yards but behind branches then took off again. Glad to have some action at least.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

He's ALIVE!! Had pics last year, was hoping he made it. Looks like he's still hanging around. 

Rough score estimate?


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great buck, just guessing off the pics, 145-150 is my guess


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> He's ALIVE!! Had pics last year, was hoping he made it. Looks like he's still hanging around.
> 
> Rough score estimate?
> 
> 
> View attachment 7712420
> 
> 
> View attachment 7712421
> 
> 
> View attachment 7712422


What state are you in? Judging by g3, g4 length and beams.. I’m gonna say he’s all of 160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Idabowhntr said:


> Great buck, just guessing off the pics, 145-150 is my guess


I was guessing 150-ish, but Im very inexperienced in scoring.


----------



## DrewWilliams

silasbowhunter said:


> What state are you in? Judging by g3, g4 length and beams.. I’m gonna say he’s all of 160
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alabama. Not many deer like this floating around here.


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> Alabama. Not many deer like this floating around here.


Heck of a deer for anywhere! 

I’ve started to get some young bucks on camera. Nothing over 115ish yet. Have about 7-8 different little ones between my two cams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

I’m guessing mid 150’s. 


I passed a wide 8pt that would have shot on most other pieces of property we have but this spot has a giant on it and don’t won’t to blow him out. I saw 6-7 different bucks this evening including my target. I had the wide 8 about 10 yards from my tree for about 15 minutes and when the big 10 started coming down the ridge at about 75 yards away. The 8 spooks and bounces away about 10 yards and stops but that spooks 2 more smaller bucks and the big 10 turns around. The wide 8 stays inside 40 yards for another 10 minutes before easing off. Don’t think I boogered the big 10 up and I’m going to try to slip in there again tomorrow evening. I did get some video of a short times 10 and some smaller bucks sparing. 



The 8 I passed










Didn’t bother the big 10. He was back in there by 11:20











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalks


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> I’m guessing mid 150’s.
> 
> 
> I passed a wide 8pt that would have shot on most other pieces of property we have but this spot has a giant on it and don’t won’t to blow him out. I saw 6-7 different bucks this evening including my target. I had the wide 8 about 10 yards from my tree for about 15 minutes and when the big 10 started coming down the ridge at about 75 yards away. The 8 spooks and bounces away about 10 yards and stops but that spooks 2 more smaller bucks and the big 10 turns around. The wide 8 stays inside 40 yards for another 10 minutes before easing off. Don’t think I boogered the big 10 up and I’m going to try to slip in there again tomorrow evening. I did get some video of a short times 10 and some smaller bucks sparing.
> 
> 
> 
> The 8 I passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t bother the big 10. He was back in there by 11:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalks


That's exciting! The 8 is nice but I see why you're passing him. Good luck getting the big one!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

What a hunt cornbread! Hope he walks in range this evening from ya


----------



## Gene94

I'm on the board! Big doe down at 12:50!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Great updates fellas, keep ‘em coming!
Going to do a little more plot work on my day off tomorrow. Still holding off on throw and mow in the bigger plots until we have at least a chance for rain. I’ll throw no matter what the last week of October. I’m having a hard time getting motivated to get in the woods with this drought. The Mrs will be back out this Saturday possibly with a cool front coming in.


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> I'm on the board! Big doe down at 12:50!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Shot her at 10 yards, down in 30 yards.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great job Gene! Congrats


----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> Great job Gene! Congrats


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Nice one Gene-Good pic too!


----------



## Cornbread

Big 10 was at 26 yards. Still legal shooting light but to dark in the timber. I was in the tree still.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Ohh Nooo! You are getting close, his days are numbered


----------



## KSQ2

Great looking buck, I agree with Idabow!


----------



## Gene94

Oh boy! Roller coaster. Hope you get him! I hate that feeling when you know you're running out of light.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I was right there last night....he was there tonight.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Man!! You guys are on em!! Keep after it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

New one showed up last night....don't have any full pictures of him but his neck looks like a mature deer. Cool looking buck.
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Nice bucks guys. Killem! I had a nice start to the hunt!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

You and your secret bass ponds! Lol I'm just jealous


----------



## Gene94

floater said:


> Nice bucks guys. Killem! I had a nice start to the hunt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I love bass fishing, but don't get the chance very often! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Sorry I've been gone. I also haven't been getting notified of post. Here are some possibilities for my hunt in 29 days. 

Congratulations to everyone that has already put points up on the board.


----------



## kickedaside05

Not a huge rack but nice mature body buck.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good looking prospects. I'll be taking a buddy for mule deer next week but it'll be Nov until I get to deer hunt.


----------



## kickedaside05

Same. Not in a stand until 5 November. Got my Elk, mule deer, and Barbary sheep in December.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Man! U have a packed December, lucky!


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> Same. Not in a stand until 5 November. Got my Elk, mule deer, and Barbary sheep in December.


That’s gonna be a fun December!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

I’ve got the last 2 weeks of Oct go back to work Nov3 then off till thanksgiving. Hoping to run into 1


----------



## silasbowhunter

Relatively local outfitter has a special going on. $1200 4 day, 5 night, no meals. 1 whitetail buck, unlimited whitetail does.. 

Trying to convince the wife this would be a fun one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> Relatively local outfitter has a special going on. $1200 4 day, 5 night, no meals. 1 whitetail buck, unlimited whitetail does..
> 
> Trying to convince the wife this would be a fun one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know anything about the outfitter?


----------



## bonez

silasbowhunter said:


> Relatively local outfitter has a special going on. $1200 4 day, 5 night, no meals. 1 whitetail buck, unlimited whitetail does..
> 
> Trying to convince the wife this would be a fun one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah sounds like a deal I’d be interested in!


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Do you know anything about the outfitter?


He’s really well known in Nebraska. It’s in a piece where the mule deer numbers are lower than they’d like so they’re trying to put the hurt on more whitetails. If me and the wife pass I’ll send whoever is interested his number!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

I might be interested too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Man! U have a packed December, lucky!


Yes I do. Quick hunts though. Elk is 4 days, and Mule deer and Barbary sheep are both 2 days.


----------



## Gene94

Anyone else hunting? I'm in the tree. By encouragement of my wife I will only shoot the big 9 or does. She thinks I should wait for the biggest buck[emoji1]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I wish I was but no.


----------



## silasbowhunter

If you’re interested, shoot me a message and I’ll get you his number! 

Talked with the wife and she doesn’t have any vacation time she wants to spare, we also have a wedding or other event every weekend of October ha. 

I will be in a tree Monday morning [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Got us another 50 points 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> Got us another 50 points
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That’s awesome man! I’ve had does in daylight the last 2 days.. hopefully they hold true coming up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I normally do not shoot button bucks but this one fooled me at last light. Oh well, they're tender. Lol









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good job Gene, you guys are racking up the points already and making me want to get up a tree bad!


----------



## kickedaside05

Little bummed. Went to shoot my new broadheads and they are shooting right of field points. Forgot my Allen keys so I couldn't even adjust my rest to see if that would fix the issue. They were VPA solid 3 blades and anihalator xl. My magnus stingers fly exactly with my field points though. Would you adjust anything?


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> Little bummed. Went to shoot my new broadheads and they are shooting right of field points. Forgot my Allen keys so I couldn't even adjust my rest to see if that would fix the issue. They were VPA solid 3 blades and anihalator xl. My magnus stingers fly exactly with my field points though. Would you adjust anything?


How far right? I’d wait until you can shoot your stingers with the new ones and verify it’s not your bow/torque


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> How far right? I’d wait until you can shoot your stingers with the new ones and verify it’s not your bow/torque
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the plan for tomorrow. It was several inches. Last time I shot my stinger they were money all day out to 40 yards.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Had a decent one show up this evening! I like the double main beam he’s starting!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> How far right? I’d wait until you can shoot your stingers with the new ones and verify it’s not your bow/torque
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it's 100% me. I shot like crap today. One second bullseye and the next my groups sucked. Not only with broadheads but field points also. I had to leave I felt I was doing more harm then good. Not sure what I was doing wrong. I haven't been going to the range since I've been busy. What a wake up call. I'll be going a lot prior to my trip in November.


----------



## KSQ2

kickedaside05 said:


> So it's 100% me. I shot like crap today. One second bullseye and the next my groups sucked. Not only with broadheads but field points also. I had to leave I felt I was doing more harm then good. Not sure what I was doing wrong. I haven't been going to the range since I've been busy. What a wake up call. I'll be going a lot prior to my trip in November.


Glad you got it figured out before tinkering. I’ve been in your shoes and tinkered to my own detriment, when it had nothing to do with my gear. When it gets close to season, I stop shooting multiple arrow sets. One shot at a time for me, with a walk to the target between every shot. It helps to clear my mind, and I likely won’t be shooting multiple arrows at a deer. I hope not anyway!! Lol


----------



## DrewWilliams

I'm about to head out in a bit. Got does pretty regularly in the spot I'm heading. Wind is good. We will see.


----------



## kickedaside05

Good luck Drew. 
@KSQ2 I left because I was doing more damage then good. I could feel myself getting frustrated. Might just go back to my stingers that are more forgiving.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I’m in a great tree I think. 1:45 hrs till last light..

Had to climb up through a broken cedar that fell onto this tree. So I got great cover.

Wind is kinda marginal, it’s swirling here a bit, but if they come from the way I think I’ll have a few opportunities before they hit wind.


----------



## kickedaside05

Well the post is 2hrs old any luck?


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> So it's 100% me. I shot like crap today. One second bullseye and the next my groups sucked. Not only with broadheads but field points also. I had to leave I felt I was doing more harm then good. Not sure what I was doing wrong. I haven't been going to the range since I've been busy. What a wake up call. I'll be going a lot prior to my trip in November.


Glad it’s not your equipment!! Get your head right in a few practice sessions and you’ll be food to go man! 

Me and the wife went and shot today. Both of us shot really good! I was dead nuts out to 60 yards. Hopefully get an opportunity in the morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams




----------



## bonez

The team is crushing it! 1 more week till I hit the woods


----------



## DrewWilliams

She sure ain’t the biggest doe I’ve ever killed but I had to get the monkey off my back after missing once last weekend and then shooting another and not being able to recover it.

My confidence was at an all time low coming off a several years streak of just smoking about everything I shot. (Besides one deflection, don’t wanna talk about it 😢)

I shot her at 3 steps. Nearly straight down. Sevr 1.5. She ran about 45-50 yards and tipped over. Got both lungs and cut the tip of her heart off. Exit was in the armpit under her leg.


----------



## Gene94

DrewWilliams said:


> View attachment 7715391


Way to go! We're crushing it!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> She sure ain’t the biggest doe I’ve ever killed but I had to get the monkey off my back after missing once last weekend and then shooting another and not being able to recover it.
> 
> My confidence was at an all time low coming off a several years streak of just smoking about everything I shot. (Besides one deflection, don’t wanna talk about it )
> 
> I shot her at 3 steps. Nearly straight down. Sevr 1.5. She ran about 45-50 yards and tipped over. Got both lungs and cut the tip of her heart off. Exit was in the armpit under her leg.


Congratulations man! That’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> Glad it’s not your equipment!! Get your head right in a few practice sessions and you’ll be food to go man!
> 
> Me and the wife went and shot today. Both of us shot really good! I was dead nuts out to 60 yards. Hopefully get an opportunity in the morning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that was the biggest part that was frustrating me. Last trip I was drilling bullseyes out to 40. That would be tough to find a clear path that far in the woods where I hunt whitetail. Guess I needed a reality check and to go shoot more. Going next weekend to have some broadheads professional sharpened since I suck at it. This might make me put the stingers or IW in my quiver. 

Good job Drew. May not be the biggest but has a pretty color to her. Glad your confidence is back.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Didn’t see a damn thing this morning. Nothing moving, nothing out and about. Cams have been dry for about 2 days as well. All the crops surrounding the place are still in except for 2 dry land corners so that doesn’t help either. 

I put the spotter on the window and drove around and glassed the surrounding couple miles and didn’t see a thing. Except a coyote that made it into the beans before I could get a shot at him. 

I did verify my 243 this morning at 317 yards on a natural light I had floating around the pickup though so that puts the mind at ease!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

silasbowhunter said:


> Didn’t see a damn thing this morning. Nothing moving, nothing out and about. Cams have been dry for about 2 days as well. All the crops surrounding the place are still in except for 2 dry land corners so that doesn’t help either.
> 
> I put the spotter on the window and drove around and glassed the surrounding couple miles and didn’t see a thing. Except a coyote that made it into the beans before I could get a shot at him.
> 
> I did verify my 243 this morning at 317 yards on a natural light I had floating around the pickup though so that puts the mind at ease!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brother was out this morning and said the same. Very dead....I think it's the moon. Mornings have never been good to me when the moon is full.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> My brother was out this morning and said the same. Very dead....I think it's the moon. Mornings have never been good to me when the moon is full.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Doesn’t surprise me. I haven’t seen hardly any deer on my cute either and I usually see 10-50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Crap there is a full moon November 8th right after I start my hunting trip. Hopefully that is the rut though.


----------



## silasbowhunter

I moved a camera, Tactacam Reveal XB yesterday, pretty sure it isn’t working now so that’s frustrating. These aren’t bad cameras when they work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I passed an 8 point with a doe Saturday morning. Sub-100" deer. Unlike some other big buck states, deciding to pass a deer that size IS a conscious choice in PA Saw 2 doe fawns and a spike last night from my blind with the boys.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Statewide opener is this Saturday. Hopefully put another doe down this weekend.


----------



## Gene94

silasbowhunter said:


> I moved a camera, Tactacam Reveal XB yesterday, pretty sure it isn’t working now so that’s frustrating. These aren’t bad cameras when they work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully I haven't had trouble with mine. I have 1 original and 3 X's. Just replaced batteries in one this evening.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> Thankfully I haven't had trouble with mine. I have 1 original and 3 X's. Just replaced batteries in one this evening.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I had to reformat both of my SD cards today and they’re both working fine now, knock on wood. They responded to my message and said the one camera had an error code for SD card and signal. So reformatted the card and removed the antenna, well the rubber o ring on the camera came with the antenna.. so I’m gonna have to buy a new antenna for one, or send the camera back to them to fix the antenna port. Which is frustrating. Oh well though, the juice is almost worth the squeeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Sorry guys I've been with a buddy chasing mule deer for a few days. He has the worse luck lol, almost made it happen twice but no tag filled in the end. It's a beautiful time of year to be out though.


----------



## Idabowhntr

You guys been killing it! We're in 3rd place. I leave for Oklahoma Nov 1st, I'll be off work until the 25th. Can't wait!


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Sorry guys I've been with a buddy chasing mule deer for a few days. He has the worse luck lol, almost made it happen twice but no tag filled in the end. It's a beautiful time of year to be out though.
> View attachment 7717551


Sometimes it's about the journey. Looks beautiful there. I'm sure he's a little bummed.


----------



## kickedaside05

Hopefully I can put some points up for us in November.


----------



## Cornbread

Had a new buck show up this evening. Hopefully he will stick around.










Pretty sure I killed his brother 2 seasons ago. Definitely have some of the same generics. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> Had a new buck show up this evening. Hopefully he will stick around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I killed his brother 2 seasons ago. Definitely have some of the same generics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet bucks! Both the one you killed and the one on camera. Hope you get him!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I took the chance this rainy afternoon to get out and move 2 cameras. Put one on the edge of a good hollow and the other on a big cedar rub. We'll see what's showing up. Cameras have been dead the last few days. Going to be out in the morning. [emoji1696]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

The temps are starting to get some better deer by me on their feet.


----------



## Cornbread

Whacked another doe this morning. Shot her at 20 yards and she went less than 50. Slick trick mag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> Whacked another doe this morning. Shot her at 20 yards and she went less than 50. Slick trick mag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good going, Cornbread! Is that your 3rd?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> Good going, Cornbread! Is that your 3rd?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yea. I shoot a lot of stuff. Trying this year to film but I suck at it. It is a lot of fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> Yea. I shoot a lot of stuff. Trying this year to film but I suck at it. It is a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup that's awesome! Lots of fun. I was just trying to figure out if it gives us more points[emoji1]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Gene94 said:


> Yup that's awesome! Lots of fun. I was just trying to figure out if it gives us more points[emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Not sure if that was a rhetorical question, but I dont believe so. I think you score the largest buck and the second deer is 50 points regardless. 

Was told it was 39° back where I hunt in Ohio.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good job cornbread, you're stacking them up!


----------



## Cornbread

My 14yo soon to be 15yo daughter said she wanted to hunt tomorrow!!!! She plays volleyball with club and the high school and not much time to hit the woods. We double checked everything was still good on her bow and will be in a double lockon set in the morning. We are going to a spot that is covered up with does and 1 decent 9pt. She has the green light on anything that turns broadside. Fingers crossed that we can find a victim in the morning. If not I’ve got a spot where I’ve seen a 100” 8pt inside 20 yards every time I’ve hunted there. He could be in trouble tomorrow evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck cornbread


----------



## KSQ2

Supposed to be a low of 23 here Tuesday. 
That just might get the hunting blood pumping, rain would REALLY get it going though!


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Supposed to be a low of 23 here Tuesday.
> That just might get the hunting blood pumping, rain would REALLY get it going though!


You sit during the rain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Supposed to be a low of 34 here Wednesday morning. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> You sit during the rain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like to hunt in a light rain, but mainly we’re just still in the middle of the worst drought of my lifetime. It has made it difficult to get in the mood to be in the woods.


----------



## Cornbread

Pretty good morning. We where covered up in does. Sara drilled one at 18 yards and was dead in less than 50. She shot it with a VPA 2 blade 100 grain. She is drawing 49lbs at 23 1/2”. Arrow buried to the nock and fell out on the second or third bound away. She had a few more opportunities and yearlings but was holding out for big does. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Wow! Good for her! Congrats!


----------



## bonez

Cornbread said:


> Pretty good morning. We where covered up in does. Sara drilled one at 18 yards and was dead in less than 50. She shot it with a VPA 2 blade 100 grain. She is drawing 49lbs at 23 1/2”. Arrow buried to the nock and fell out on the second or third bound away. She had a few more opportunities and yearlings but was holding out for big does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to the both of you!!


----------



## Gene94

Congrats Cornbread and Sara!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

That's awesome! Big congrats to you guys


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> Pretty good morning. We where covered up in does. Sara drilled one at 18 yards and was dead in less than 50. She shot it with a VPA 2 blade 100 grain. She is drawing 49lbs at 23 1/2”. Arrow buried to the nock and fell out on the second or third bound away. She had a few more opportunities and yearlings but was holding out for big does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## kickedaside05

Shooter?


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7719438
> 
> 
> Shooter?


No doubt. Until you have killed a truck load of them don’t pass a p&y deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Absolutely!


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> View attachment 7719438
> 
> 
> Shooter?


I’d never pass a deer like that [emoji23] sheesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Ya I was just joking. I thinknthats the biggest on camera. Some of you have pictures of deer I'd shoot and you have passed on. My problem with that deer would be staying calm if he walked in front of me. I've only punched my tag on one buck so far.


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> I do like to hunt in a light rain, but mainly we’re just still in the middle of the worst drought of my lifetime. It has made it difficult to get in the mood to be in the woods.


I’ve had good luck spot and stalk if you bed em before rain haha just never been in a stand for a rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Looks like our Oklahoma hunt just fell thru! The guy we leased from just told us he's gonna guide whitetail hunters on it so we need to get our stuff off. We leased it this summer, made trips to put out feeders, cams and stands now he just rips it back! Unreal


----------



## floater

What a crappy way to treat people. Sorry,


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Looks like our Oklahoma hunt just fell thru! The guy we leased from just told us he's gonna guide whitetail hunters on it so we need to get our stuff off. We leased it this summer, made trips to put out feeders, cams and stands now he just rips it back! Unreal


Man that’s awful. We’re you able to get your money back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> Looks like our Oklahoma hunt just fell thru! The guy we leased from just told us he's gonna guide whitetail hunters on it so we need to get our stuff off. We leased it this summer, made trips to put out feeders, cams and stands now he just rips it back! Unreal


Hire a lawyer to write a letter stating that you will be filing suit for breach of contract as well as paying for the time and effort put into property. Have him served with papers from the local sherif. If that doesn’t change his tune follow through with the letter. I own a small business and would love to work on a handshake but I’ve found that people don’t work like that anymore. So I will use whatever leverage I have to get what I am due. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

15th was our statewide opener. 

I got out that morning and afternoon but it was nothing but small buck frenzy. Passed a smaller 8 (pictured) Saturday morning and then a little basket racket 7 and spike that afternoon on another property. 

Unfortunately, I hunted all day with a fever and feeling like absolute crap. Just wasn't able to push through it for Sunday or today. Something has hit our household cause the wife, my son, and I all 3 have been running fevers, sore throats, and feeling like we got hit with Mack trucks. I assume flu (its going around in our area right now) or the ole C-word. I'm a good bit better today but the wife is worse (and 7 months preggo) so I stayed home to help her. 












Ive got to get some work done tomorrow so we will see how I hold out. May do a small job and then try to hunt the afternoon.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Okay I sorta lied.. 

I did in fact pass that 8. But I won't totally lie, I told myself if he came in real close and stood around like an idiot until he busted me I was gonna shoot him before that happened, but fortunately (for him) he just eased by at about 30-35 yards so he got the pass. 

So I passed him.. but I had ill intentions 😆


----------



## Johngreen781

Oregon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> Okay I sorta lied..
> 
> I did in fact pass that 8. But I won't totally lie, I told myself if he came in real close and stood around like an idiot until he busted me I was gonna shoot him before that happened, but fortunately (for him) he just eased by at about 30-35 yards so he got the pass.
> 
> So I passed him.. but I had ill intentions [emoji38]


That’s awesome haha he’s got a lot of potential I think! I would have a hard time not smokin him, even though he looks younger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

DrewWilliams said:


> Okay I sorta lied..
> 
> I did in fact pass that 8. But I won't totally lie, I told myself if he came in real close and stood around like an idiot until he busted me I was gonna shoot him before that happened, but fortunately (for him) he just eased by at about 30-35 yards so he got the pass.
> 
> So I passed him.. but I had ill intentions 😆


Ok I was going to say I would have totally taken a deer like that. I can understand though if he was that far away and you wasn't feeling 100%. However at 15 yards it would be hard to pass up on. Hope everyone starts feeling better soon. I have 19 more days and I'll be in the woods.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Cornbread said:


> Hire a lawyer to write a letter stating that you will be filing suit for breach of contract as well as paying for the time and effort put into property. Have him served with papers from the local sherif. If that doesn’t change his tune follow through with the letter. I own a small business and would love to work on a handshake but I’ve found that people don’t work like that anymore. So I will use whatever leverage I have to get what I am due.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately my buddy paid cash, no lease agreement, just a handshake. Haven't gotten my part back yet and neither has he. The guy won't even talk to us, he's text twice telling us he's taking it back and we need to remove our stands. Unbelievable this is happening


----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> Unfortunately my buddy paid cash, no lease agreement, just a handshake. Haven't gotten my part back yet and neither has he. The guy won't even talk to us, he's text twice telling us he's taking it back and we need to remove our stands. Unbelievable this is happening


That's hard to take.... disgusting 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

That’s a cool looking deer Drew. Hope everyone gets to feeling better. 


Idaho I think a certified letter might make him reconsider. 

I picked up a new toy in the classifieds and it delivered today. I set it up and had it shooting good pretty quick. I shoot a Reckoning for 3-d so set up the same. A small adjustment on the deadlock and I had broadheads and field points hitting together at 40. Going to have to get it bloody soon but the Allegiance is still the starter. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> Unfortunately my buddy paid cash, no lease agreement, just a handshake. Haven't gotten my part back yet and neither has he. The guy won't even talk to us, he's text twice telling us he's taking it back and we need to remove our stands. Unbelievable this is happening


I’ve had to pull stands early season a couple of times. One time after training and getting a CDL to drive for the farmer during harvest. Big money has a way of turning normally good people into jerks. I’ve never understood it. Sorry to hear it’s happened to you. Hang in there, maybe your buddy can turn something else up. If not, there is some good public in OK.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Luckily I haven't bought a NR Oklahoma license yet so I'm not out that money. Looks like it's just good ol idaho for me this year.


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Unfortunately my buddy paid cash, no lease agreement, just a handshake. Haven't gotten my part back yet and neither has he. The guy won't even talk to us, he's text twice telling us he's taking it back and we need to remove our stands. Unbelievable this is happening


Sound slike there was a verbal contract. Be easier to prove with the fact that his stuff is there with the guy knowing about it. I say this based on 1 legal class I've taken so take it for what it's worth. Can either eat the cost or 0ress it depends on how bad you want it.


----------



## Cornbread

I’ve been working on my video and editing skills. I still suck at it but I’ve got the video of Sara’s doe done and on YouTube. I would like some feedback on what is bad or good and what I could do different. I’m just wanting videos to share with friends and family. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> I’ve been working on my video and editing skills. I still suck at it but I’ve got the video of Sara’s doe done and on YouTube. I would like some feedback on what is bad or good and what I could do different. I’m just wanting videos to share with friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give it a watch when I get a chance!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> I’ve been working on my video and editing skills. I still suck at it but I’ve got the video of Sara’s doe done and on YouTube. I would like some feedback on what is bad or good and what I could do different. I’m just wanting videos to share with friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the video was pretty good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I liked it. Maybe a slow motion repeat of the shot. I enjoy it when videos have that replay. Or just a very short introduction of the hunt like date, state of hunt, if you are hunting a particular deer. 

No criticism just things I enjoy. I don't like long videos though so it was nice.


----------



## bonez

Looks like a good 140 was dropped in the check-in. I’d imagine more bucks to follow with the end of Oct next week. I’m just getting over covid so this week was a bust for me hunting. Hoping to hit it hard starting Sunday.


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> I liked it. Maybe a slow motion repeat of the shot. I enjoy it when videos have that replay. Or just a very short introduction of the hunt like date, state of hunt, if you are hunting a particular deer.
> 
> No criticism just things I enjoy. I don't like long videos though so it was nice.


Thanks for the feedback. I’m just learning the videoing and editing so it is very helpful. I have learned that I don’t have the camera on as much as I should. Hopefully I can find a few more stars for the video before the season is over and I can practice my skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

I thought it was good. Its always good to see a true recovery too. I hate staged scenes. Good job!


----------



## Idabowhntr

I enjoyed it too, good quality video. Good job


----------



## Hidden Danger

I've been trying like a mother to find a lease or a club to join this year. No luck so far. Looks like the majority of my hunting will be done on public land. I'm usually a late entry. Our rut is not until the end of January.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Cornbread said:


> I’ve been working on my video and editing skills. I still suck at it but I’ve got the video of Sara’s doe done and on YouTube. I would like some feedback on what is bad or good and what I could do different. I’m just wanting videos to share with friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man , that was awesome. Great shooting Sarah. Congratulations


----------



## Hidden Danger

I also think it would be cool to hear her tell us about her set up. Bow , arrows , broad heads and accessories.


----------



## KSQ2

Got seed thrown on most of the plots yesterday and ran out of daylight. Have one more small plot to go tomorrow morning. Look out, they’re actually calling for some rain the first of the week, so maybe, just maybe I timed it right for a change. Anyhow, I plan to begin hunting in a week. Need to get clothes ready and I told a young hunter I’d help him get a stand set up on my day off next week. By a week from tomorrow, I should be ready to hit the woods.


----------



## floater

I rolled from Hutchinson to emporia on 50 today. Man your ponds are super low!


----------



## KSQ2

floater said:


> I rolled from Hutchinson to emporia on 50 today. Man your ponds are super low!


Yeah it’s rough. Are you hunting Kansas?


----------



## floater

No. Delivering bulding materials.


----------



## silasbowhunter

I’m hoping to get 2 stands hung this weekend in time for the small cold front Monday.. fingers crossed! It’s not easy to get away when you have an 8 month old and your hunting spots are an hour and the other is 2 hours! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

silasbowhunter said:


> I’m hoping to get 2 stands hung this weekend in time for the small cold front Monday.. fingers crossed! It’s not easy to get away when you have an 8 month old and your hunting spots are an hour and the other is 2 hours!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. I'm in the stand but baby is due in less than a week so things could change any time for me too!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> Good luck. I'm in the stand but baby is due in less than a week so things could change any time for me too!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the new baby. My youngest will be 15 next week. I wasn’t very good at timing either. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Saw 9+ deer this morning including my target buck. Couldn't get him interested but sure had my blood pumping! 60 yards at the closest.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> Good luck. I'm in the stand but baby is due in less than a week so things could change any time for me too!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Goodluck today and congratulations on the baby. They’re amazing! Just makes it a little bit harder to get away for “fun” haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

If this rain let's up I'm gonna move some stands and get another cam out. It's gun season here right now, my least favorite time of year.


----------



## Cornbread

Broke in the new Reckoning. Gun season started here today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

I about killed myself working the last 2 days. Took the morning off. Headed out this evening


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> Broke in the new Reckoning. Gun season started here today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you're a real killer!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> Broke in the new Reckoning. Gun season started here today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man you sure stack em up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> you're a real killer!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I’m just blessed to have some great properties to hunt. There is 3 of us that hunt 8-10 urban spots that are loaded with deer. This morning I was on a 4.25 acre piece and seen 10-12 deer. This year I have 16 tags between Georgia, Kansas, and Illinois. I’m going to try my best to fill them all. We eat mostly deer at our house and I make sausage, jerky and will process and give to land owners that give us permission. I just love hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm going to make a trip to my brother's house next Saturday to pick up my Full Throttle. I'll get it sighted in on Saturday and then hunt his lease Sunday and Monday. He's got plenty of daylight movement. Should be able to get 50-100 points.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great hunt cornbread! Gun season is in here. Put out 2 more cams, checked on some stands and did a little scouting. Might sit Tues afternoon


----------



## Cornbread

Hidden Danger said:


> I'm going to make a trip to my brother's house next Saturday to pick up my Full Throttle. I'll get it sighted in on Saturday and then hunt his lease Sunday and Monday. He's got plenty of daylight movement. Should be able to get 50-100 points.


You going to get to hunt his Georgia property where he’s killed some good ones? (We where on a team together last year, not some weird creeper). He had some good deer on that lease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm also setting up a trip to Panther Swamp this year.


Cornbread said:


> You going to get to hunt his Georgia property where he’s killed some good ones? (We where on a team together last year, not some weird creeper). He had some good deer on that lease.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He would probably let me if I asked but that's his spot. He's put in a lot of time and money there. I don't really want to intrude. I just enjoy hunting with him more than anything. 
But yeah , he has some monsters on that property.


----------



## kickedaside05

Cornbread said:


> Broke in the new Reckoning. Gun season started here today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many are you up to this season?


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> How many are you up to this season?


5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstephens61

A little windy and warm this morning, but I had to get out. Only my 3rd sit of the season.
I’ve had 5 does come in so far, all before 8:00.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Shaping up to be a great morning! I'm itching to hit the stand as well, good luck


----------



## DrewWilliams

Gonna try and get out this evening. We will see.. probably gonna walk in and hunt a new spot on my property depending on the wind


----------



## KSQ2

We have a great chance for rain tomorrow, we’re all praying for inches instead of the hundredths we’ve gotten for months now, on the few moments it has decided to rain. Gonna wash some deer clothes this afternoon. I’m anxious to become a hunting participant in this thread rather than merely being a cheerleader.


----------



## silasbowhunter

jstephens61 said:


> A little windy and warm this morning, but I had to get out. Only my 3rd sit of the season.
> I’ve had 5 does come in so far, all before 8:00.
> View attachment 7723673
> View attachment 7723674


I’m jealous of all you guys with timber to bowhunt in. I have canyons and open areas. Some trees along field edges is about all I have!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> We have a great chance for rain tomorrow, we’re all praying for inches instead of the hundredths we’ve gotten for months now, on the few moments it has decided to rain. Gonna wash some deer clothes this afternoon. I’m anxious to become a hunting participant in this thread rather than merely being a cheerleader.


Me too! I’m hunting tomorrow. Hoping the wind stays down until about mid morning. Supposed to be a perfect moon phase and a decent cold front push through. Maybe I can rattle in a stud at first light, I realize it’s early.. but this place has some giants cruising through usually!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

KSQ2 said:


> We have a great chance for rain tomorrow, we’re all praying for inches instead of the hundredths we’ve gotten for months now, on the few moments it has decided to rain. Gonna wash some deer clothes this afternoon. I’m anxious to become a hunting participant in this thread rather than merely being a cheerleader.


I'm right there with you. I still have 13 days until I'm in the woods though.


----------



## Hidden Danger

My Full Throttle with Breathn's strings


----------



## jstephens61

silasbowhunter said:


> I’m jealous of all you guys with timber to bowhunt in. I have canyons and open areas. Some trees along field edges is about all I have!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on over, I’ll put you in some timber and see what happens.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Interesting story. So.....my brother acquired a 173 acre hunting lease back in June. He's put in several food plots and added some stand setups. Bow season just opened up and he hasn't hunted it one time yet. He's had a few daylight pics of some does , small bucks , a hunting dog and a few trespassers. 
Well yesterday he gets pics from his spy point cameras indicating that two sets of ATVs were driving through his food plots. He rushed over there but apparently they had already left. He noticed that they had tore down the brand new gate he put up with the no trespassing signs on it. He contacted the game wardens and local sheriff's department and they started an investigation.
Well he doesn't have Facebook so I told him that I would post the pics to my page and to a few groups local to his area. I live 300 miles away mind you.
Not even 10 minutes later , I receive a message from a guy via messenger stating that he is the guy in the pics.
Apparently the land owner sold the property Friday to the new owner. He didn't bother telling the buyer that the property was leased nor did he bother to let my brother know that the property was for sale. Man , that could've gotten real ugly real quick. Anyway, my brother is going to get it straightened out tomorrow. He's probably going to be out of a lease but hopefully he gets compensated for the lease amount , insurance and the money he spent on food plots and stuff. 
It's a crazy world we live in these days.


----------



## Gene94

Hidden Danger said:


> Interesting story. So.....my brother acquired a 173 acre hunting lease back in June. He's put in several food plots and added some stand setups. Bow season just opened up and he hasn't hunted it one time yet. He's had a few daylight pics of some does , small bucks , a hunting dog and a few trespassers.
> Well yesterday he gets pics from his spy point cameras indicating that two sets of ATVs were driving through his food plots. He rushed over there but apparently they had already left. He noticed that they had tore down the brand new gate he put up with the no trespassing signs on it. He contacted the game wardens and local sheriff's department and they started an investigation.
> Well he doesn't have Facebook so I told him that I would post the pics to my page and to a few groups local to his area. I live 300 miles away mind you.
> Not even 10 minutes later , I receive a message from a guy via messenger stating that he is the guy in the pics.
> Apparently the land owner sold the property Friday to the new owner. He didn't bother telling the buyer that the property was leased nor did he bother to let my brother know that the property was for sale. Man , that could've gotten real ugly real quick. Anyway, my brother is going to get it straightened out tomorrow. He's probably going to be out of a lease but hopefully he gets compensated for the lease amount , insurance and the money he spent on food plots and stuff.
> It's a crazy world we live in these days.


Good grief....a little communication sure goes a long way! Hope he gets it straightened out.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

What a mess! I know how he feels investing time in a lease just to lose it right before hunting it.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> What a mess! I know how he feels investing time in a lease just to lose it right before hunting it.


Yeah , I told him that a person on my team just went through the same thing.


----------



## KSQ2

It’s raining in my part of Kansas finally, hard!! First time since June 7th. It’s enough to make me tear up almost.


----------



## Gene94

Good news! Our 4th son, Tucker, was born today. Everybody is healthy and happy! I'm thanking the Lord for his mercy and feeling like a very blessed man!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Gene94 said:


> Good news! Our 4th son, Tucker, was born today. Everybody is healthy and happy! I'm thanking the Lord for his mercy and feeling like a very blessed man!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Gene94 said:


> Good news! Our 4th son, Tucker, was born today. Everybody is healthy and happy! I'm thanking the Lord for his mercy and feeling like a very blessed man!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Gene94 said:


> Good news! Our 4th son, Tucker, was born today. Everybody is healthy and happy! I'm thanking the Lord for his mercy and feeling like a very blessed man!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## floater

That’s great Gene! Congratulations!


----------



## Cornbread

Awesome Gene. Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Congrats!


----------



## bonez

Deer are starting to travel in my area, I’ve had 4 different shooters move through in the past week. All dark movement, Need some colder weather to hit.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Awesome! Congrats Gene, happy for you guys.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nice bucks Bonez, it's cold here, first snow of the year last night. I'll be hunting this afternoon, not real excited, not much on cams and it's gun season


----------



## Gene94

bonez said:


> Deer are starting to travel in my area, I’ve had 4 different shooters move through in the past week. All dark movement, Need some colder weather to hit.


Nice bucks!!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Debating wether I hunt tonight. Supposed to be raining most of the day/night. Saying 90% from 3pm on. Had a temp drop from yesterday afternoon, dropped almost 20 degrees in NIL. High of 50 from mid 70s the last 4 days. Thoughts?


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'd keep an eye on radar and make the decision then. Big temp drop is hard to pass up unless it's pouring. Good luck


----------



## KSQ2

Gene94 said:


> Good news! Our 4th son, Tucker, was born today. Everybody is healthy and happy! I'm thanking the Lord for his mercy and feeling like a very blessed man!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> I'd keep an eye on radar and make the decision then. Big temp drop is hard to pass up unless it's pouring. Good luck


This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Hung a new stand Sunday afternoon. Bumped a nice 130ish 4x4 that was 30 yards off the driveway as I drove in. Then two does under the tree I was planning on hanging the stand in. Got the stand in, moved my camera to the other side of the tank cause I though the fence was keeping deer from going in front of the camera. Left at 6:05pm then had these guys walk by at 7:05… they woulda been 40 yards from my stand in these pics..


















Hunted Monday morning and didn’t see anything. There was a good cold front/temp drop but the wind was mid 20s..
Hunter the evening with my buddy who’s got a 180s+ buck on camera. We were back in a staging area in a stand that was 20 yards from where he had the buck at 60 yards right at last light, last week. Ended up seeing about 20 does. No bucks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Man Silas things are looking good for you. Must be awesome knowing there's a 180 running around, good luck


----------



## kickedaside05

Congratulations Gene. Take care of little Tucker and the misses. 

I've got the itch to get out so bad. I have 12 more days until I'm in a stand back in Ohio.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Man Silas things are looking good for you. Must be awesome knowing there's a 180 running around, good luck


It might even be bigger than 180… one of the biggest deer I’ve ever “seen” in central nebraska. Hoping he gets it down and I’m in the tree with him! 


Just had a nice buck swing by the tank on my place to hunt. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

silasbowhunter said:


> It might even be bigger than 180… one of the biggest deer I’ve ever “seen” in central nebraska. Hoping he gets it down and I’m in the tree with him!
> 
> 
> Just had a nice buck swing by the tank on my place to hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He looks like a half rack


----------



## bonez

Had a few more cruise through overnight. Hoping they start to make day time appearances this week.


----------



## silasbowhunter

bonez said:


> He looks like a half rack


I agree, I was hoping for another picture but he took off the wrong way.. hoping he has both  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Leave for Indiana next Thursday.. beyond ready. Hoping to stick a nice one. 

Gonna try and get some hunts in this weekend. Would love to pick up my second doe.


----------



## bonez

Heading to WI today till Sunday. I’ve got some bucks during daylight seeking right now. Just wish the temps would be cooler than 60


----------



## KSQ2

I will in a tree for the first time this fall, tomorrow afternoon. Gonna sit a stand on public, been eyeing the spot for years and finally managed to get a tree prepped there a while back. Can't wait to get in the woods, seeing some deer will just be icing on the cake at this point.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Looks like everyone is getting prepped and ready! It's almost Nov, moved cams and put up another stand so I'll be ready. Silas you're making me want to talk to my buddy about a lease possibility in Nebraska, he has a connection. Great bucks there


----------



## silasbowhunter

Just had this nice 10 come by at 3:00. I think he’s a little younger with great potential


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

bonez said:


> He looks like a half rack


Ended up requesting an HD picture and looked at it in the laptop. He’s definitely got both antlers. Just a big ol 8point haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

silasbowhunter said:


> Just had this nice 10 come by at 3:00. I think he’s a little younger with great potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re better than me.


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> You’re better than me.


No I’m not  I’d smoke his ass if he came out haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

silasbowhunter said:


> No I’m not  I’d smoke his ass if he came out haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made it sound like he walked by you at 3:00 and you passed him..

I was thinking shooting him at 3:00 leaves enough time to ride around town before dark with the tailgate down! Lol


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> You made it sound like he walked by you at 3:00 and you passed him..
> 
> I was thinking shooting him at 3:00 leaves enough time to ride around town before dark with the tailgate down! Lol


Sorry that was confusing haha I was on my way to a dentist appt and the camera sent me those pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

silasbowhunter said:


> Sorry that was confusing haha I was on my way to a dentist appt and the camera sent me those pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to the dentist today also. I was going to grab a bow and head to the wma afterwards. I was feeling great. Then the novacaine wore off. Lol


----------



## silasbowhunter

bonez said:


> He looks like a half rack


Well I’m 99% sure this is him as he came back by in the daylight. I screwed up and definitely shoulda been in the stand today ha! 

Also sorry for spamming the thread with trail cam pics all day


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

That's a great buck silas! And in the daylight too! Do you have a stand over that water?


----------



## Gene94

silasbowhunter said:


> Well I’m 99% sure this is him as he came back by in the daylight. I screwed up and definitely shoulda been in the stand today ha!
> 
> Also sorry for spamming the thread with trail cam pics all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need those points! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> Well I’m 99% sure this is him as he came back by in the daylight. I screwed up and definitely shoulda been in the stand today ha!
> 
> Also sorry for spamming the thread with trail cam pics all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the pictures no apologies required. Get that buck!


----------



## silasbowhunter

Got some good pictures of a nice muley. Think he’s at least a 7x8


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Uhh I think it's time to get in the stand mister!


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Uhh I think it's time to get in the stand mister!


Ditto


----------



## silasbowhunter

I know.. just busy with work haha. Next week I’ll get some hunting in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

New 6x6 whitetail in the daylight..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

You found the hot spot.


----------



## Hidden Danger

silasbowhunter said:


> I know.. just busy with work haha. Next week I’ll get some hunting in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you need me to come stand guard until you can get in the stand just say the word. Have bow , will travel.🤣


----------



## Cornbread

My son killed his biggest Georgia deer tonight. It was on a piece we traded some electrical work for access. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

I’m having the worst year of bowhunting in my life. I don’t know what’s wrong with me. I’ve killed dozens of deer with a bow and never shot one and not recovered it until this year and now I’ve done it TWICE!

Went to a new place this evening I had permission on. Little 20 acre tract. Eased in and barely bumped a doe (no flag, no blowing, she just walked away) so I immediately eased up to where she was and started up a tree.. The ole bump and dump gets em sometimes. Anyways, start unpacking and got one foot on my bottom stick and here comes a doe (one reason I love saddle hunting so much. I can climb with zero noise). She’s feeding on acorns and working in very slowly so I take my sweet time and get my bow from the ground, undo my pull up rope, and get an arrow nocked. She takes forever but finally gets to a clean 20-22ish yard shot. She stepped that front leg to me ever so slightly as she stepped out so maybe a tad quartered to but not much at all. I buried the pin on her shoulder in that “vital V” and let it go. Felt great. She wheeled away at the shot and it looked like the arrow just 10 ringed her and never checked up, full pass through. I thought I’d watch her drop.

Gave her about 15 min. Couldn’t find my arrow, but had really blood almost immediately. Followed very good blood for about 350 yards and it got super super heavy the last 50 yards and then I lost it in a pine thicket. I was already well onto the neighbors property at this point and didn’t have permission to be there so I did as much looking around as I could and wound up having to just call it. There’s a possibility I bumped her near the end. Something got up in that thicket and took off, but I investigated and never found more blood or a bed.

Went back and sulked sitting at the base of the tree and had a small buck come through at last light which I passed on.

Bummer of a year so far. That’s 1 miss, 2 shot no recovery, and 1 kill.

My confidence is shot and I leave for Indiana in a week. Need to kill something this weekend and get my mojo back.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I do have a new dozen arrows coming tomorrow so maybe that will help my confidence a little.

I ordered some Sirius Geminis awhile back and I’ve had some major issues with them, mainly an unhealthy amount of wobble, but also poor nock fit as in I’ve broke 4 nocks shooting foam and have about 3 or 4 arrows where the nock pops out on every shot. Very loose. 

3 of the 9 I ordered spin true (and I lost one this evening). Most are okay on point end but have some wobble in the nock end. Tried cutting it out of both ends but I’ve got my arrow down to about 1/4” in from of my rest and still wobbly. 2 of them are borderline un-shootable it’s so bad on both ends. Tried resolving it with the company but because they’ve been cut they won’t assume any responsibility.

Have some Victory VForce Elite’s coming in. Hope they’re better. Haven’t shot standard diameter in years but these seem to be the highest quality for the money I could find.


----------



## KSQ2

Congrats to your son Cornbread! Hang in there Drew. Silas, can’t wait to see you’ve knocked down one of those studs. I got to hunt near Atkinson, NE last year and it was a blast. I hope to go back again one day.
I saw a small doe and a buck (not a shooter) at last light on my first sit this evening, it was SO nice to be back in the woods. Hope to be back out Saturday evening. Maybe Saturday morning??


----------



## Cornbread

DrewWilliams said:


> I do have a new dozen arrows coming tomorrow so maybe that will help my confidence a little.
> 
> I ordered some Sirius Geminis awhile back and I’ve had some major issues with them, mainly an unhealthy amount of wobble, but also poor nock fit as in I’ve broke 4 nocks shooting foam and have about 3 or 4 arrows where the nock pops out on every shot. Very loose.
> 
> 3 of the 9 I ordered spin true (and I lost one this evening). Most are okay on point end but have some wobble in the nock end. Tried cutting it out of both ends but I’ve got my arrow down to about 1/4” in from of my rest and still wobbly. 2 of them are borderline un-shootable it’s so bad on both ends. Tried resolving it with the company but because they’ve been cut they won’t assume any responsibility.
> 
> Have some Victory VForce Elite’s coming in. Hope they’re better. Haven’t shot standard diameter in years but these seem to be the highest quality for the money I could find.


It happens some times. Everyone hits a slump. Most of the time is a few bad breaks and then it gets in your head an loose all confidence. Trying something new if it adds confidence is definitely a good idea. Southern deer are cracked out and even at 20 yards they can move a long way. I’ve killed hundreds of animals and most of the time where I’m aiming and where the arrow hits is not the same. Best thing to do is hop back in the tree and let the air out of a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Cornbread said:


> It happens some times. Everyone hits a slump. Most of the time is a few bad breaks and then it gets in your head an loose all confidence. Trying something new if it adds confidence is definitely a good idea. Southern deer are cracked out and even at 20 yards they can move a long way. I’ve killed hundreds of animals and most of the time where I’m aiming and where the arrow hits is not the same. Best thing to do is hop back in the tree and let the air out of a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like I’m in more than a slump. I’m like some algae on the bottom of the lowest rock at rock bottom. Lol

These deer are cracked out for sure and it has definitely got in my head.

I’ve bought 3 bows in the last 2 weeks just to change things and rebuild confidence. Lol.. I love setting them up and tuning and it helps my confidence tremendously to take one and build it perfectly and get it absolutely dialed in tune wise. Did that with this bow on Sunday..


----------



## Gene94

All settled in. Half hour until shooting light. 36° and pressure is 30.48. High of 58° today. Lightly bumped a deer or two heading in but heard them close by after I set up. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> All settled in. Half hour until shooting light. 36° and pressure is 30.48. High of 58° today. Lightly bumped a deer or two heading in but heard them close by after I set up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Whack a giant and get out big buck streak started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

It was a bust except for a yearling once I was back on the ground. For some inexplicable reason, my dogs trailed me to my treestand at about 8:30 after having checked out my little food plot about 100 yards away. They rarely venture out of the lawn! [emoji849]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Sara and I are up in a set of double lock-ons inside the city limits of Atlanta. I’ve hunted this spot 3 times this year and had a 100” 8pt in bow range every time. Fingers crossed he does it again this evening. Sara won’t be passing. There is also a 140-150” 10pt that comes through every 4-5 days but always after dark. I would absolutely go nuts if she got a shot at him. 

Think I’m leaving next Wednesday for Kansas and Illinois for a few weeks. I’ve got 1 more project to pass inspections and then nothing scheduled until after the 20th of November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

All we saw this evening was raccoons. But the 8pt we where after came in about 45 minutes after we left. We will be back in the morning and hopefully he shows in the daylight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Keep at it Drew, sounds like a switch in arrows is definitely in order. Can't wait until Tues archery opens again. Just got a decent one on camera, been awhile.


----------



## floater

That looks like a good one 
idabow! 
good luck with him. I'm getting some huntig in but not seeing big ones so I'm still at it.


----------



## kickedaside05

You'll get back on it Drew. Good luck Cornbread and Sara. I will be in my stand in Ohio next Saturday. My buddy that let's me hunt his place said he saw 11 turkeys and 9 does in his stand today. Nothing came in range for him though. I hope to put some points up for us. Hoping to hit the rut in Ohio. Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Archery starts back up for us Tues. I will be in the stand Mon-Fri, just have to deal gun hunters 1 more day.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Hard to believe that the rut is still 2.5 months away


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha that's crazy talk!! 2 1/2 weeks away here lol


----------



## silasbowhunter

Hot all week here except a nice drop on Thursday with some showers expected later on that night.. fingers crossed I can get in the stand! That might be money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> Hot all week here except a nice drop on Thursday with some showers expected later on that night.. fingers crossed I can get in the stand! That might be money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here with the temps, only we might possibly get some pretty significant rain, which we need desperately. I'd gladly take not hunting a day or two to get that rain.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nice and cool here, after tomorrow highs in the 30s and 40s. Sat this morning had a fun hunt. Seen 8 does and 2 little bucks, and had these guys under me all morning.


----------



## kickedaside05

That's awesome. Never seen a moose In person.


----------



## Gene94

Gonna be awesome to see some bucks hit the ground for our team! I'm out for a 2-1/2 hour sit. 57° and a light drizzle. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Had this buck come past the camera this morning. Don't know if I've ever seen a bigger body!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

I’ve had some smaller bucks come by but nothing big yet. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

1 little buck tonight and some does. But on the bright side gun season is finally over!


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Same here with the temps, only we might possibly get some pretty significant rain, which we need desperately. I'd gladly take not hunting a day or two to get that rain.


Hope you get some rain buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Doing my PT test today so I can take leave and go to Ohio for my hunt. Looking forward to Saturday.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Wind warning today and tomorrow, looks like it'll be Thursday until I go again. Did hang a new stand a little bit ago


----------



## Cornbread

My truck is packed and I’m headed to Kansas early tomorrow morning. I’ve got a thousand miles to camp then nothing to do but chase whitetails until next Thursday then I head east to Illinois and hunt for 5-6 days. I’ve got 4 tags between the 2 states and my goal is to punch them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

What part of ks?


----------



## DrewWilliams

Bags are packed for me as well. Leaving early Thursday morning and headed to Indiana for 5 days.

Sucks it’s gonna be warmer weather but still gonna be upper 40s most mornings so I think we will see movement. Also got rain coming in so maybe they’ll move before or after the front

3 of us going. So pretty confident one of us will shoot something.

I’ll tag a doe last day if I have to. Lol


----------



## Idabowhntr

You are living the dream cornbread!! So jealous! Was supposed to be driving to Oklahoma right now, I sure miss hunting out of state, good luck man.


----------



## Idabowhntr

You too Drew!! Haha you guys are killing me, good luck!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Good luck and Godspeed to all of you hitting the road.


----------



## kickedaside05

DrewWilliams said:


> Bags are packed for me as well. Leaving early Thursday morning and headed to Indiana for 5 days.
> 
> Sucks it’s gonna be warmer weather but still gonna be upper 40s most mornings so I think we will see movement. Also got rain coming in so maybe they’ll move before or after the front
> 
> 3 of us going. So pretty confident one of us will shoot something.
> 
> I’ll tag a doe last day if I have to. Lol


What part of Indiana? I'll be hunting in Clinton County Ohio. 

Any fly with their pack bag as your carry on? I have an eberlestock m5 and it has a metal frame. Would that be an issue?


----------



## DrewWilliams

kickedaside05 said:


> What part of Indiana? I'll be hunting in Clinton County Ohio.
> 
> Any fly with their pack bag as your carry on? I have an eberlestock m5 and it has a metal frame. Would that be an issue?


West Central 

Never flew before so no idea there.


----------



## Idabowhntr

kickedaside05 said:


> What part of Indiana? I'll be hunting in Clinton County Ohio.
> 
> Any fly with their pack bag as your carry on? I have an eberlestock m5 and it has a metal frame. Would that be an issue?


I flew to Alaska with an exo 6600 pack as a carry on no problems.


----------



## Cornbread

floater said:


> What part of ks?


My tags are good in 8 and 9. I’ve never hunted Kansas but have a friend that has moved there. We will hunt a mix of public and private. I’m going to be hunting with 10 more guys from all over the country. They have been doing their camp for a few years and are pretty successful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> You are living the dream cornbread!! So jealous! Was supposed to be driving to Oklahoma right now, I sure miss hunting out of state, good luck man.


I’m definitely blessed to be able to get to hunt like I do. Sucks you won’t be able to get to Oklahoma m, that was a bad deal. You do have some awesome country around you to explore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> My tags are good in 8 and 9. I’ve never hunted Kansas but have a friend that has moved there. We will hunt a mix of public and private. I’m going to be hunting with 10 more guys from all over the country. They have been doing their camp for a few years and are pretty successful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of the ten guys, how often do they not draw? Just curious, post-covid applications have really been ramping up.


----------



## Cornbread

This was the first year some of the group didn’t draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Same with a friend of mine. First year he didn’t draw in a long time.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cold front moved from today to tomorrow.. thinking I might have a case of Rut fever and be sick tomorrow haha had these two come by yesterday evening. Hoping too get a shot at something tomorrow! Also at my other spot my grandpa said he saw “the biggest racked buck” he’s ever noticed on his place. I’ve shot a couple bucks over 140 there too so maybe some credibility lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

I hear it's that time of the year buck fever is going around. Best remedy for it is to be alone in the woods my doctor said. Good luck on the hunt. I've been back at the range working on my form. I was way off the other week due to a break. Got my form back and comfortable again out to 30 yards at least. Not sure if any of my lanes even go out that far.


----------



## Idabowhntr

That spot is money Silas! Unfortunately my cams aren't showing much of anything but I'll still be up a tree


----------



## silasbowhunter

Temps are little lower right now. Wind switched from SSE to NNW. Had a doe come by the cam at 3:59.. 4:01 that young 6x6 on her heels.. then two young 4x4s… boys it’s about to bust loose!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Glad you're finally out there after them haha, good luck! It's tough out here, more people and pressure than I've ever seen plus nothing much showing up on cams, super frustrating.


----------



## Cornbread

It was very warm and a strong south wind yesterday in NE Kansas. The wind has swapped to out of the north and the temperature has been dropping. It was 68 last night when I went to bed and it’s 42 now and the temperature is going to drop the rest of the day. It has rained some during the night and looks to be stopping about daylight. I think today I’m going to run and gun on public land. Going to be aggressive with calling and check out some more ground. Something feel right about today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> It was very warm and a strong south wind yesterday in NE Kansas. The wind has swapped to out of the north and the temperature has been dropping. It was 68 last night when I went to bed and it’s 42 now and the temperature is going to drop the rest of the day. It has rained some during the night and looks to be stopping about daylight. I think today I’m going to run and gun on public land. Going to be aggressive with calling and check out some more ground. Something feel right about today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you have more rain heading your way.


----------



## Cornbread

KSQ2 said:


> Looks like you have more rain heading your way.


Yep. AccuWeather lied and I got soaked. I had my rain jacket but not pants. The temperature is still dropping and rain still falling. This evening is looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Had a young 9 with tons of potential come by at 18 yards. Nothing else I’ve seen yet though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> Yep. AccuWeather lied and I got soaked. I had my rain jacket but not pants. The temperature is still dropping and rain still falling. This evening is looking good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tomorrow morning is gonna be the best of the year so far I'm betting. I'll be in a tree on our farm, can't wait!


----------



## Idabowhntr

High wind warning here, snow blowing sideways. Got skunked this morning. Have to work until next Weds but calling for snow here the whole time I work. Hopefully they start moving, it's been dismal here.


----------



## kickedaside05

I get on a plane tomorrow. As long as there are no delays should make an evening hunt.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck! I dread flying anymore


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> I get on a plane tomorrow. As long as there are no delays should make an evening hunt.


Make it to the stand?? I’m sitting. Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Ks did you get rain from this front? It’s our best rain in months.


----------



## KSQ2

We are sitting at 2” at the house and 8/10s at the farm where we need it most. They’re only 15 miles apart. Tomorrow morning is gonna be REALLY good tho in terms of hunting!


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> Make it to the stand?? I’m sitting. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No tomorrow is my flight. I can't wait. Got two arrows re Fletched today. Had to pitch one it spun bad. Still in good shape. About to start packing everything.


----------



## Cornbread

Rained all day and finally stopped at dark. That liar AccuWeather is saying could get 1-1/2” of snow about 5 am. It dang cold for this boy from Georgia. I’m camping in my hammock and have been in snow in it before but it sure sucks getting out of it and into the cold. 


Good luck to everyone hitting the woods in the morning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Well got the bow case packed up.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Indiana is sucking it up so far. Very hot, very windy.

Going to rain tomorrow with steady temp drops.

Hopefully something happens Sunday as it’s looking like the best day for my trip.

Passed a young buck this morning but that’s it so far. Nothing but people this afternoon in a new spot, I’ll definitely be back to the old one for the remainder of the time.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Slow night, very windy and snowing. On the bright side pulled a card and have a good one. Can't wait until next weds when I can hunt again. Good luck everyone


----------



## bonez

Well it’s been a tough start for me. Hit a solid buck on the evening of the 26 in WI. 27 yards hard quartering away. Deer did some ninja move upon shot. Ended up hitting high and I’m guessing scapula but could be wrong. Arrow had little penetration and bounced like a trampoline upon impact. Tracked him for 3/4 a mile with no beds, no arrow and 3 little spots of blood on 1 side. Called a dog and still wasn’t able to find him. Was tracking him by his actual hood tracks. Been a while since this has happened to me but like we all know, this will happen at some point. I have faith he’s still alive and I dropped 5 new cameras in this area to try and catch a photo of him. 

The weather has sucked here in NIL. Went out tonight to brave the rain. Sat between 2 bedding areas hoping to catch some cruising. Shot a doe at 25 yards, she was being followed by a spike. Needed a lil confidence boost after my bad shot on the buck. Heart shot and a recovery at 80 yards. Meat in the freezer and couldn’t be happier! Athens V35 63lbs 30”DL 410TAW 284fps standard slick trick 125.


----------



## Hidden Danger

bonez said:


> Well it’s been a tough start for me. Hit a solid buck on the evening of the 26 in WI. 27 yards hard quartering away. Deer did some ninja move upon shot. Ended up hitting high and I’m guessing scapula but could be wrong. Arrow had little penetration and bounced like a trampoline upon impact. Tracked him for 3/4 a mile with no beds, no arrow and 3 little spots of blood on 1 side. Called a dog and still wasn’t able to find him. Was tracking him by his actual hood tracks. Been a while since this has happened to me but like we all know, this will happen at some point. I have faith he’s still alive and I dropped 5 new cameras in this area to try and catch a photo of him.
> 
> The weather has sucked here in NIL. Went out tonight to brave the rain. Sat between 2 bedding areas hoping to catch some cruising. Shot a doe at 25 yards, she was being followed by a spike. Needed a lil confidence boost after my bad shot on the buck. Heart shot and a recovery at 80 yards. Meat in the freezer and couldn’t be happier! Athens V35 63lbs 30”DL 410TAW 284fps standard slick trick 125.


Congratulations.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I haven't even made it to the woods yet. The season has been open for a little over two weeks. I might slip off to the WMA Sunday and see what it looks like.
I'm currently in the market for a new stand. I can't decide on whether I want to go with a climber , hang on or saddle. I want something that's lightweight , portable and easy to setup. I might just get a Summit Viper SD but I'm not sure yet.
Oh , and my buddy shot a fat doe on public land today but never found her because the blood trail was almost not existent. This is why I refuse to shoot any broad head that doesn't leave a big entry hole. 🤣


----------



## KSQ2

Should be in the tree in about an hour. Rain moved out several hours according to radar. Should be a great morning!


----------



## kickedaside05

At the airport should board my first plane in around 10 minutes. When I checked in I asked if there were any flights to get me in sooner. Unfortunately there wasn't. If everything goes smooth I should get in for a quick night hunt. Good luck everyone.

Edit:
Also decided to bring only my anihalator xl broadheads. Hope it goes well and get to see how well they preform.


----------



## floater

I’m in a tower blind with it still raining. I’ve seen a few but no big ones. The rain is. Uppised to stop around lunch.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Pinwheeled her Bonez, great shot. Congrats


----------



## bonez

It’s a Saturday family affair!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Don't forget pic with bow for points. Great time with the family right there


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Don't forget pic with bow for points. Great time with the family right there


Is there a certain thread we need to post that on, or is 1 team member doing that?


----------



## silasbowhunter

Last night about 25 minutes to end of legal light I had a giant come out about 150 yards away. Piss in the scrape and go back in the trees doing exactly the same thing the young 9 did in the morning. He went behind some trees and I did a quick light rattle, as I needed him to hurry before end of legal light,and got ready. He came out and looked my way and started coming. Came on a string to the base of my tree. Looks up at me after snuffling the ground like a bloodhound at about 4 yards. Then turns and starts to walk out in front of me. There is no wind. He gets out about 8 yards and bolts to about 25. I draw and stop him. 

Shot him I think just too far forwards as he was slightly quartering away. Watched him run until he was out sight and he was favoring that near side leg a lot but moving quick. 
Waited awhile and started on the trail and couldn’t find anything at all. No hair, blood, or arrow. Looked this morning and still couldn’t find anything. Makes my sick to my stomach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

silasbowhunter said:


> Last night about 25 minutes to end of legal light I had a giant come out about 150 yards away. Piss in the scrape and go back in the trees doing exactly the same thing the young 9 did in the morning. He went behind some trees and I did a quick light rattle, as I needed him to hurry before end of legal light,and got ready. He came out and looked my way and started coming. Came on a string to the base of my tree. Looks up at me after snuffling the ground like a bloodhound at about 4 yards. Then turns and starts to walk out in front of me. There is no wind. He gets out about 8 yards and bolts to about 25. I draw and stop him.
> 
> Shot him I think just too far forwards as he was slightly quartering away. Watched him run until he was out sight and he was favoring that near side leg a lot but moving quick.
> Waited awhile and started on the trail and couldn’t find anything at all. No hair, blood, or arrow. Looked this morning and still couldn’t find anything. Makes my sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you gone back today to track at all? Might have a big surprise.


----------



## KSQ2

kickedaside05 said:


> Is there a certain thread we need to post that on, or is 1 team member doing that?


Go to check-in thread pinned at the top of the league page. There are posting instructions there. Good job!!!


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> Last night about 25 minutes to end of legal light I had a giant come out about 150 yards away. Piss in the scrape and go back in the trees doing exactly the same thing the young 9 did in the morning. He went behind some trees and I did a quick light rattle, as I needed him to hurry before end of legal light,and got ready. He came out and looked my way and started coming. Came on a string to the base of my tree. Looks up at me after snuffling the ground like a bloodhound at about 4 yards. Then turns and starts to walk out in front of me. There is no wind. He gets out about 8 yards and bolts to about 25. I draw and stop him.
> 
> Shot him I think just too far forwards as he was slightly quartering away. Watched him run until he was out sight and he was favoring that near side leg a lot but moving quick.
> Waited awhile and started on the trail and couldn’t find anything at all. No hair, blood, or arrow. Looked this morning and still couldn’t find anything. Makes my sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there before, hoping you can track him down. Dogs legal in Nebraska? A good one can just about perform miracles!


----------



## KSQ2

Saw 16 deer this morning on the farm. No shooters. I don’t like shooting does on our farm, because the neighbors really waylay them. It was a BEAUTIFUL morning.


----------



## Gene94

silasbowhunter said:


> Last night about 25 minutes to end of legal light I had a giant come out about 150 yards away. Piss in the scrape and go back in the trees doing exactly the same thing the young 9 did in the morning. He went behind some trees and I did a quick light rattle, as I needed him to hurry before end of legal light,and got ready. He came out and looked my way and started coming. Came on a string to the base of my tree. Looks up at me after snuffling the ground like a bloodhound at about 4 yards. Then turns and starts to walk out in front of me. There is no wind. He gets out about 8 yards and bolts to about 25. I draw and stop him.
> 
> Shot him I think just too far forwards as he was slightly quartering away. Watched him run until he was out sight and he was favoring that near side leg a lot but moving quick.
> Waited awhile and started on the trail and couldn’t find anything at all. No hair, blood, or arrow. Looked this morning and still couldn’t find anything. Makes my sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that hurts! Wishing you better luck!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Sorry Silas! Hope you can make it back out and turn him up


----------



## kickedaside05

Just landed in Dayton. It's windy and warm here. Debating on what to do.


----------



## silasbowhunter

In the daylight this morning I looked all over. He wasn’t on our property. Pretty much wide open between where I shot him and the neighbors to which he was running. 

I called the nearest guy with a dog l, who’s an hour and half away, last night and he was out of town for the week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Man I hate that for you Silas! Hopefully it was nothing vital then and he's still running around


----------



## Cornbread

That sucks Silas. Maybe the neighbor will find him or he’s still alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> That sucks Silas. Maybe the neighbor will find him or he’s still alive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rough route of the way he took, it was about 450 yards off the property so I’m thinking he’s probably alive.. 

I’m across the state at a wedding right now. Just had a new giant show up on camera… 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

silasbowhunter said:


> The rough route of the way he took, it was about 450 yards off the property so I’m thinking he’s probably alive..
> 
> I’m across the state at a wedding right now. Just had a new giant show up on camera…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love a big 8!!!


----------



## Cornbread

Whacked my first Kansas doe. Shot her at 20 yards and she made it 30. Slick trick mag











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Congrats cornbread! Silas your place is amazing the deer that are showing up!


----------



## KSQ2

Saw a pile of deer this evening too, no shooters.
Watched this guy shred a sapling.
My brother-in-law shot a good one this evening. He was covered up in deer eating persimmons.


----------



## Hidden Danger

I just ordered a Summit Viper SD. It should be here in a week or so. It's about time to get serious.


----------



## Cornbread

Knocked a buck down this morning. Unfortunately it was with my truck. He was hot on a doe and didn’t see them until it was to late. Hit him with the right front corner of my truck and spun him into the drivers door. Front looks ok and door is dented pretty good. It’s nothing that insurance can’t fix and and definitely blessed that no one was hurt. Going to call the warden when we get out of the woods and see if we can locate and a possible salvage tag. He looked to be a small basket racked deer. 

So we where getting to our spot a little late as it was breaking daylight and saw a giant going into the block timber we are hunting in. I think I was able to get around him and come in the other side but haven’t seen him. I did have a Coyote come by at 30ish yards but couldn’t get him to stop in my lane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Maybe you're a buck magnet this morning cornbread! Good luck


----------



## Idabowhntr

I think I'd just fall asleep in that sweet climber hidden! That will be nice


----------



## kickedaside05

Well saw two does two bucks and 11 turkeys. Nothing in range. Small 4 point and decent 6 point buck.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Beautiful looking spot


----------



## Cornbread

Looks awesome Kickedaside. Good luck. Won’t me long and the big ones will be on their feet looking for love. 


The game warden came out and issued me a salvage tag. I get to keep the meat and horns. We quartered the buck and was able to save 80-90% of the meat. The right front shoulder took the blunt of the hit and the right hip is what came around and hit my door and did the most damage to my truck. I trimmed most of the bloodshot meat off and everything else looked fine.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Cornbread said:


> Looks awesome Kickedaside. Good luck. Won’t me long and the big ones will be on their feet looking for love.
> 
> 
> The game warden came out and issued me a salvage tag. I get to keep the meat and horns. We quartered the buck and was able to save 80-90% of the meat. The right front shoulder took the blunt of the hit and the right hip is what came around and hit my door and did the most damage to my truck. I trimmed most of the bloodshot meat off and everything else looked fine.


Where are the trees?


----------



## silasbowhunter

Hidden Danger said:


> Where are the trees?


 if you zoom in you can see about 10x as many as there is where I hunt haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Well lots of action. 14 does this morning. Only 1 came in range. The way she came in took away my lane. She was on high alert. Was pretty much looking right at me.


----------



## Cornbread

Hidden Danger said:


> Where are the trees?


There are not a lot of them. Most are short and crooked. A climber would not be of any use around here. I’ve been hunting off the ground for the most part. Lot of blowdowns to tuck into. Seen quite a few deer driving in but nothing in the timber yet this morning. The deer density is not as high as Georgia but every buck I’ve seen has been a racked buck. I caped out the buck yesterday and looking at his teeth I would say he was 1 1/2. Had a pretty good one come across a pasture last night at about 100 yards. I grunted at him and he turned and came to about 70 then continued on his way. He would have been 125-135”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'd be lost hunting that type of country for whitetail! Last day at work then I'm off until Thanksgiving


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'm planning on making a trip to Panther Swamp during the prerut this year. It's the week before Christmas. They have some absolute public land giants. It's bow hunting only unless it's a draw hunt.








Mississippi deer hunting: Hunter harvests massive-antlered public land buck


Panther Swamp National Wildlife Refuge gives up massive 170-inch buck for Mississippi hunter



www.clarionledger.com


----------



## floater

That’s a giant anywhere. Good luck.


----------



## kickedaside05

Missed on a day last legal light.


----------



## Hidden Danger

The south Mississippi Delta produces some good bucks.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Sorry fellas, I just couldn't get it done in Indiana. Too hot and the bucks just weren't moving there for some reason even with the small cold front yesterday and today.. Seen one decent buck off the road (120s prolly). I scouted the heck out of that place and the big buck sign just wasn't there like it has been in the past. 

I didn't see any sign of the rut kicking off. Some rubs and scrapes but no active rutting activity. Does wandering aimlessly and so were the small bucks. Seen lots of does and a few small bucks, but nothing worth sending an arrow at. 

Be my last time up there I think. The amount of people at that place is unbelievable. I've hunted it for years on the same week (around the 6th) and it has seemed to steadily go downhill on deer and uphill on pressure. Used to be 15-20 hunters sign in a day to 50-70 a day now. Can't even walk far enough to get away from them. 

Will turn my attention to a new state next season. Hopefully get it done on one of my bucks here at home, but will definitely get my other 50 point doe in for us in the next few weeks.


----------



## Idabowhntr

That stinks Drew! Seems to be the case everywhere unfortunately. Pressure has steadily increased out here over the years, hate that the good ol days seem behind us.


----------



## KSQ2

I hunted public here in Kansas this afternoon, saw one doe and 5 hunters. Yep, it’s the same everywhere…


----------



## kickedaside05

That's a bummer. I can't believe how warm it is in Ohio. Only movement is first thing in the morning and right at the end of legal light.


----------



## DrewWilliams

KSQ2 said:


> I hunted public here in Kansas this afternoon, saw one doe and 5 hunters. Yep, it’s the same everywhere…


Kansas is.. maybe was.. high on my list. Lol

Probably go Kentucky or Missouri. Hit some bigger public patches so I have room to get away from people.


----------



## KSQ2

DrewWilliams said:


> Kansas is.. maybe was.. high on my list. Lol
> 
> Probably go Kentucky or Missouri. Hit some bigger public patches so I have room to get away from people.


Kansas has some good public, just need to hit it early season. The disadvantage of Kansas is there aren’t any really big public areas. It’s hard to get much more than a half mile off the road at most, which makes it tough to get away from people, like you were saying.
Not all Kansas units are the same though when it comes to competition. My unit has more non-res tags than any other, and a TON more than some units. There are still some public places you can hunt without much interference, if you’re willing to hunt more remote parts of the state and try to find those diamond in the rough walk-in areas that are more geared for pheasants, but have buck honey holes.


----------



## Hidden Danger

DrewWilliams said:


> Kansas is.. maybe was.. high on my list. Lol
> 
> Probably go Kentucky or Missouri. Hit some bigger public patches so I have room to get away from people.


The Land between the lakes in Kentucky is a good place. At least it use to be.


----------



## silasbowhunter

DrewWilliams said:


> Kansas is.. maybe was.. high on my list. Lol
> 
> Probably go Kentucky or Missouri. Hit some bigger public patches so I have room to get away from people.


Send me a message. I know first hand people that some great luck on two different big public lands in Missouri if you interested! Just don’t wanna blast the names on the public forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Had a good day in the woods. Rattled in a pretty good 8pt to 25 yards but to thick to shoot. He needed to come a few more feet. About 45 minutes later rattled him back in again to about 40 but still no shot. Found lots of fresh sign and as we where slipping along and came across a big scrape that was still wet. Made about 3 more steps and catch a glimpse of antler. I hit the my knees behind the first small bush I could get to and my buddy finds cover and we call to him. He starts towards us but circles to get the wind and we never see him again. He never blew out and we never heard him blow so I think we can get back on him in the morning. We where on the edge of a thick cedar bedding area and hope he’s back in there tomorrow. I’ve never hunted off the ground rattling and calling but the guys I hunt with have a lot of success with it and it’s a rush. when you are eye level with them and beat the horns together no telling what might show up. Back at it tomorrow and if needed Thursday morning then a 6 hour ride over to Illinois. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

silasbowhunter said:


> Send me a message. I know first hand people that some great luck on two different big public lands in Missouri if you interested! Just don’t wanna blast the names on the public forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending you one


----------



## Idabowhntr

Sounds awesome cornbread! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Hidden Danger




----------



## kickedaside05

Slow morning so far. Spooked a deer in the field when I was getting to my stand. Have only saw 1 doe so far today. 









My squirrel buddy doesn't seem to mind me. He keeps coming back. He doesn't bark at me either.


----------



## silasbowhunter

kickedaside05 said:


> Slow morning so far. Spooked a deer in the field when I was getting to my stand. Have only saw 1 doe so far today.
> View attachment 7734110
> 
> 
> My squirrel buddy doesn't seem to mind me. He keeps coming back. He doesn't bark at me either.


Looks like you have a partner! 


I’ll be in a tree all day tomorrow and maybe until Monday! Some good weather pushing through tomorrow and Friday so hopefully some stuff is on it’s feet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Up the tree now, this ol girl didn't want to let me by. She's bedded 35 yards away now


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Up the tree now, this ol girl didn't want to let me by. She's bedded 35 yards away now
> View attachment 7734303


That’s awesome!


----------



## bonez

Huge cold front hitting the Midwest Thursday night. It’s about time! The last 3 days I’ve seen bucks locked down tending does. A few bucks freshly hit by vehicles. For the next week or more, I’m hoping the activity has a significant increase in the areas I hunt. For whatever reason, I just can’t seem to find the deer this season on public. Not sure what I’m missing or what’s going on. Maybe it’s just my year to be off, hope not though.


----------



## floater

I'm back to work tomorrow with no buck. I've passed some but nothing too big. Gun season starts saturday and I'm taking my dad. I'll have my bow just in case.


----------



## floater

Biggest I had in range. Probably 120’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Up the tree now, this ol girl didn't want to let me by. She's bedded 35 yards away now
> View attachment 7734303


Wow that's a great picture.


----------



## kickedaside05

It's been way to warm here in Ohio. Deer are only.moving at the very beginning of the day and very end of light.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Up the tree now, this ol girl didn't want to let me by. She's bedded 35 yards away now
> View attachment 7734303


Does this impact other deer species movement? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Going to try a ground hunt today see how it goes. Never done it for deer. At least not in Ohio. Three does have been pretty consistent on location at the end of the day.


----------



## Idabowhntr

I passed a 9pt with matching kickers off his 2s yesterday evening, have a really good 9 on cam there hoping he slips up. Turned cold here, highs in low 20s lows near zero. Too early for this junk


----------



## Idabowhntr

silasbowhunter said:


> Does this impact other deer species movement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they walk right by each other, neither care


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> I passed a 9pt with matching kickers off his 2s yesterday evening, have a really good 9 on cam there hoping he slips up. Turned cold here, highs in low 20s lows near zero. Too early for this junk


Um...........no thanks. It got down to 55 here last night and I was like......brrrrrrrr.🤣


----------



## kickedaside05

In a new location for my night hunt. First time in a hang on stand. Big change. Especially when your not a fan of heights.


----------



## KSQ2

First real cold front of November just rolled in minutes ago. Can’t hunt tonight, but I’ll be back out tomorrow evening and a lot of the day Saturday.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Special delivery


----------



## Idabowhntr




----------



## KSQ2

Waiting impatiently!!!


----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> View attachment 7734910


What'd'ya got Idabow? Way to go!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Looks good Idaho!


----------



## Idabowhntr




----------



## KSQ2

Congrats! Another great buck!!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Crazy sit! Was in the stand about 15 minutes and an 8pt chased a doe in. She runs in front of me and a 10pt comes out of the thicket followed by this guy grunting and running at her. Shot him at about 15 yards, watched him fall


----------



## DrewWilliams

Stud! Let us know what he scores.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> View attachment 7735025


Wow. Congratulations


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Crazy sit! Was in the stand about 15 minutes and an 8pt chased a doe in. She runs in front of me and a 10pt comes out of the thicket followed by this guy grunting and running at her. Shot him at about 15 yards, watched him fall


Great deer man, congrats!!!


----------



## Gene94

Super good deer! Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Congratulations IdaBow!!!! That’s a great deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Way to get it done! Thats a great looking buck. I bet that was a sight seeing him come n.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Congratulations! That’s a great deer!


My day didn’t pan out yesterday. Got in the stand and basically had does blowing all around me haha then I had cattle out at my dads and then had to come home early for some things that came up. So was pretty much a bust!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Came into the office early and leaving early today. Feels like heaven outside!


----------



## bonez

trying something new this am. Sitting the downwind edge of thick cover. I know deer bed throughout this spot but the sign isn’t really what I’d like it to be right now. Dropping a penny in the wishing well lol


----------



## Idabowhntr

Thanks guys, enjoying the morning at home but got one more tag to fill, will be out this evening trying again. Cameras show its on and time to be out. Good luck Bonez, I do that a ton! Downwind side of bedding areas are killer


----------



## Cornbread

Made it to Illinois. Was raining at daylight so waited until rain moved out and all settled in now. Seen 2 2 1/2 year olds when I was walking in on a field edge and bumped a shooter when I got in the timber. Already seen 4 does on far ridge side. No better place to be on Veterans Day than in the timber somewhere in the Midwest. I’ve killed several times on the 11th. Maybe today is the day. I’m in the same tree that my son killed out of last year. There is a hole in the fence about 25 yards away that the deer typically cross. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Oh man cornbread, sounds encouraging! Good luck


----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> Thanks guys, enjoying the morning at home but got one more tag to fill, will be out this evening trying again. Cameras show its on and time to be out. Good luck Bonez, I do that a ton! Downwind side of bedding areas are killer


Did you get to throw a tape on your buck yet?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

In a new spot. This guy was just spotted on the camera on the other side of the woods 30 minutes ago. Hope he comes my way.


----------



## kickedaside05

Well nothing showed up. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Gene94 said:


> Did you get to throw a tape on your buck yet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Yeah did it real quick before I hunted this evening, 145 6/8. Had 1 G2 just over 10" the other just over 11.


----------



## Cornbread

Punched another tag on 11/11. I’ll tell the story tomorrow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Heck yeah!! Stud 8pt right there! Congrats Corn can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Gene94

Way to go Cornbread!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Congrats Cornbread, great buck!
Saw 2 bucks this afternoon, neither a shooter. Headed to a honey hole in the morning, hoping for some action on a high oak ridge in pasture ground. Been eyeing this spot for a long time and finally hung a stand there this summer. Gonna be the coldest sit yet, but I think I’m prepared. Gotta hit the hay, it’s an hour drive.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Man , you guys are getting it done. Awesome


----------



## bonez

Tank of an 8 cornbread, congrats buddy!

My am sit yesterday panned out as a skunked sit. Was crazy to me but oh well. Went to a small private parcel over hunted for 20 years, watched a big doe and her fawn for 4hrs browse around in front of me in the thicket for the rest of the evening. Decided to take this am off to try and get a few things done but will be out again this afternoon and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Gotta swap out rest today, soo cold here this stupid QAD keeps freezing up, back to rip cords


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Gotta swap out rest today, soo cold here this stupid QAD keeps freezing up, back to rip cords
> View attachment 7735722


That’s crazy! I’ve never had an issue with QAD. Sold and installed hundreds over the last 10 years. Still use them today. 

Of course, I take the am off and this guy shows up. Had a doe move through here an hr before him. This is the same bedding I sat yesterday am. He’s no giant by any means but I may have shot him.


----------



## kickedaside05

I had to stop the truck for an 8 point this morning on my way to the hunting spot. Had to stop for a 6 point on the fifth on my way but they won't walk in on my stand. Haven't seen anything last two days. Going to go back south to try my luck back down there. I promise I'm trying to get us some points.


----------



## bonez

kickedaside05 said:


> I had to stop the truck for an 8 point this morning on my way to the hunting spot. Had to stop for a 6 point on the fifth on my way but they won't walk in on my stand. Haven't seen anything last two days. Going to go back south to try my luck back down there. I promise I'm trying to get us some points.


I’m right there with you buddy, been hard at it since 10/25 or 26 I don’t remember anymore honestly. Been a grind this season for me and a lot of guys. Gotta keep good vibes going even though it’s tough to!


----------



## Idabowhntr

I had to stop last night on my way home from hunting to let 3 bucks chase a doe across in front of me, the last one was a big 10. Only 4 does so far this morning


----------



## kickedaside05

Big change in weather today. Snowing and in the 30s. It has been windy and in the 70s. Hopefully the change gets them up and moving.


----------



## Hidden Danger

My buddy shot this one yesterday in Kansas. I just have to say that Midwest deer must be special Ed. There is no way on earth that any southern deer would have been fooled by that decoy.🤣


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha I would never even try that!


----------



## KSQ2

Just small bucks this morning for me, it was chilly out! Headed to a spot north of our town this afternoon. The stand has a birdseye view of the community college football stadium. No home game today though I don’t think.


----------



## KSQ2

Just had a little fella cruise thru fast. There was a very nice 8 running this ridge late summer.


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'm up the tree as well KS. North wind here we'll see how it goes.


----------



## KSQ2

My wife just passed this buck out of our haybale blind. Said she saw a bigger one, she’d rather shoot. I love her, but she’s crazy!


----------



## Gene94

KSQ2 said:


> My wife just passed this buck out of our haybale blind. Said she saw a bigger one, she’d rather shoot. I love her, but she’s crazy!
> View attachment 7736004


Good grief! The only upside to that is that maybe you'll get a crack at him now

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Tonight’s conditions were perfect. 28-32 degrees NW wind at 10-15, cloudy with spitting snow all day. And I got SKUNKED lol


----------



## DrewWilliams

bonez said:


> Tonight’s conditions were perfect. 28-32 degrees NW wind at 10-15, cloudy with spitting snow all day. And I got SKUNKED lol


Same here.. overcast all day, temps dropping, slightly breezy NW wind. Hunted all day and didn't see a deer.


----------



## kickedaside05

bonez said:


> Tonight’s conditions were perfect. 28-32 degrees NW wind at 10-15, cloudy with spitting snow all day. And I got SKUNKED lol


Exact same here. I actually saw less deer. I only saw one doe tonight. See bucks running when I'm in the truck but not in my stand. Not sure what is going on. My cousin said the deer broke their routine at his place also where I've went a couple times since I've been in Ohio.


----------



## KSQ2

I’ve been out 9 times now and have yet to see a buck older than 2. But it’s November and it can all change in a matter of minutes. I guess that’s what they say.


----------



## kickedaside05

Well I'll be out in the morning. I have Thanksgiving with family in the afternoon though.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Seen 3 bucks tonight, nothing close. One good 10 was chasing a doe


----------



## KSQ2

A picture from the bale blind. She now says she should have shot him. She got another look at the “bigger” buck and he’s a younger deer with tremendous potential. I’m betting she’ll get another crack at this buck before season ends.


----------



## Idabowhntr

You're wife is insane! haha that's an awesome buck


----------



## kickedaside05

I hope she gets another shot. I'm hoping my trip isn't a bust.


----------



## bonez

Can’t seem to get into the bucks for a harvest but I sure can crush these mice(LOL).


----------



## Idabowhntr

I hate those little suckers! Destructive


----------



## Gene94

I've been actually hunting pretty much given the circumstances, work and 3 week old baby, but getting skunked on bucks. This morning got a pic of the 9 point I'd like to kill. Our general archery season ends next Friday. Rifle starts the Saturday after Thanksgiving then we have 3 weeks of late archery after new year.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr




----------



## Gene94

Idabowhntr said:


> View attachment 7736711


Looking good!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Well my season is over. Been watching this buck for 3 yrs, he's the short tined 10. Never developed into anything big. Grunted him in to 23 yards, tearing up brush and making 3 scrapes along the way. Glad to end on a good mature buck.


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> Well my season is over. Been watching this buck for 3 yrs, he's the short tined 10. Never developed into anything big. Grunted him in to 23 yards, tearing up brush and making 3 scrapes along the way. Glad to end on a good mature buck.
> View attachment 7736759


You’re a machine Idabow! Congrats on an old bruiser!


----------



## kickedaside05

Idabowhntr said:


> Well my season is over. Been watching this buck for 3 yrs, he's the short tined 10. Never developed into anything big. Grunted him in to 23 yards, tearing up brush and making 3 scrapes along the way. Glad to end on a good mature buck.
> View attachment 7736759


What a great end.


----------



## floater

We’ll done Idabowhunter ! Way to go you guys. I’m getting skunked so far but have all day today to hunt. It’s gun season but I’ll have bow in hand.


----------



## bonez

Idabowhntr said:


> Well my season is over. Been watching this buck for 3 yrs, he's the short tined 10. Never developed into anything big. Grunted him in to 23 yards, tearing up brush and making 3 scrapes along the way. Glad to end on a good mature buck.
> View attachment 7736759


Congrats on another great deer!


----------



## kickedaside05

I have today and tomorrow morning to hunt. Briefly saw a doe earlier before she walked the opposite direction. They are here just missed my one shot, and can't get another one to walk in on me.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Just a doe this evening. 

Had another shooter show up on one of my other properties.. Same property as the other big one I'm getting pics of. 

Rut doesn't come around till 3-4th week of December. I'm completely staying out of the property till then.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great buck Drew!


----------



## DrewWilliams

Other buck showed up tonight as well.. Just waiting impatiently for that daytime rut activity..


----------



## KSQ2

I’ll be back in a tree this evening. I’m meeting a friend in western Kansas Friday to hunt a few days, so this might be my last sit before I head out. When I get back I’ll begin trying to get a doe shot in earnest, buck too if I don’t get it done out west.


----------



## DrewWilliams

I need to get my second doe.. 

I’m not one to hunt over corn but I’m tempted to go dump out some golden nuggets and pop one for the 50 points.


----------



## bonez

Cut my recent trip short due to the kids being sick. Hoping they break whatever they have today so that I can get out the rest of the week before I head to WI for rifle opener. Not sure how much more I’ll be getting out after this weekend. Been a very tough season for me this year, glad I was able to at least get the team 50pts for now.


----------



## Cornbread

I’ve finally got a minute to tell the story of my buck from Friday. 

Like I said before that Veterans Day has historical been a good day for me in Illinois. I had gotten into the stand around 9:30. I had bumped a few deer walking in including a heavy wide deer that was probably a shooter. I was set up on a gap in the fence where the deer like to cross. By the time I was set up in my climber I could see does feeding on the far ridge and watched deer all day. I’m sure some of the deer I was seeing where the same but I lost count over 20. I had a young buck walk by at 8 yards that will be a stud in a few years. His left side was palmated almost moose like. About 5 I seen a doe jump the fence from a pasture behind me and she had a decent 8 right behind her. He was bumping her but not really chasing. They are about 100 yards through the timber. While I was glassing trying to see where they would go I see the buck I end up shooting between the decent 8 and the doe. I loose sight of them and assume the had continued up the ridge. About 15-20 minutes later I hear crunching in the leaves behind me and I turn slowly only to find a opossum walking his way to me. A few minutes later I hear the same sound in the same spot and assume that it is still the possum but catch a flash of antlers. He is about 50-60 yards behind me and just walking slowly. I look at him with my binoculars and see that it is a shooter. He slowly walks towards be and stops broadside at 25 yards. I draw settle the pin and take out both lungs. He made it about 100 yards and crashed. That ended my Illinois season with about 6 hours in the stand. I broke the buck down and headed out the next morning and made the 10 hour drive back to Georgia. The rut is about to kick off here and I’ll be in the woods some this weekend as I’m trying to catch up on work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

6hrs, 6 minutes or 6 days you don't pass that buck. Great hunt, good luck in Ga


----------



## KSQ2

Plans got hijacked for this evening’s hunt. Had to help a friend work calves. I’ll be headed out tomorrow morning though for a short hunt. The last before heading west. It would have to be a giant for me to forfeit my tag so close to the trip! I say that, but when the right buck comes, you don’t think logically most times. Lol


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck Ks


----------



## kickedaside05

Well team my apologies but this year is the first year I'll be eating tag soup. I should have put up at least 50 points. It is still killing me I missed that shot. At least it was a clean miss and I didn't injure her. Saw plenty just couldn't get in close. Not sure if it was because of the unusual warm and windy weather or what happened. Should have been movement during the day but there was zero. They only moved at first light and didn't start moving again what I saw was 1650 with a sunset at 1730. Once again sorry everyone.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nothing to be sorry about! I hate your season didn't go as planned but it happens, weather, hunting pressure, it all factors into deer movement no fault of your own. We have a good team just about everyone participated that's all we can ask for.


----------



## Gene94

Got lucky enough to wack another doe this morning!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Alright Gene! Great job


----------



## bonez

Shot him tonight, unsure of the shot. 29.5” arrow going in. 16 yards and he turned to slight qtr too. I put it righ behind that shoulder but feel like it’s super low, just not sure. I didn’t see my arrow at the impact site or within 10ft radius. I backed out. Got him on video via tactacam 6.0. My buddy is a tracker and he sent the video and images to his tracking group. Everyone thinks it’s a dead deer other than 1 guy. 1 guy is 50/50 thinking it’s too low and may of got into the guys. I’m leaving him lay overnight and will be on it in the am with a dog. Your thoughts?


----------



## Cornbread

bonez said:


> Shot him tonight, unsure of the shot. 29.5” arrow going in. 16 yards and he turned to slight qtr too. I put it righ behind that shoulder but feel like it’s super low, just not sure. I didn’t see my arrow at the impact site or within 10ft radius. I backed out. Got him on video via tactacam 6.0. My buddy is a tracker and he sent the video and images to his tracking group. Everyone thinks it’s a dead deer other than 1 guy. 1 guy is 50/50 thinking it’s too low and may of got into the guys. I’m leaving him lay overnight and will be on it in the am with a dog. Your thoughts?


Dude, that deer is dead. Good luck in the morning!! What broadhead? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

bonez said:


> Shot him tonight, unsure of the shot. 29.5” arrow going in. 16 yards and he turned to slight qtr too. I put it righ behind that shoulder but feel like it’s super low, just not sure. I didn’t see my arrow at the impact site or within 10ft radius. I backed out. Got him on video via tactacam 6.0. My buddy is a tracker and he sent the video and images to his tracking group. Everyone thinks it’s a dead deer other than 1 guy. 1 guy is 50/50 thinking it’s too low and may of got into the guys. I’m leaving him lay overnight and will be on it in the am with a dog. Your thoughts?


The pics can fool you sometimes, like happened to me last year, but I agree with Cornbread, that buck looks like a dead deer walking. Looking forward to updates tomorrow!


----------



## KSQ2

Wasn’t able to make it out again this morning, but tomorrow morning I’m going without a doubt. Then I’ll be packing for the trip out west.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Dead deer Bonez! Can't wait for updates, good luck


----------



## bonez

I’m shooting a standard slick trick 4 blade. And yeah pics can be deceiving.


----------



## Gene94

bonez said:


> Shot him tonight, unsure of the shot. 29.5” arrow going in. 16 yards and he turned to slight qtr too. I put it righ behind that shoulder but feel like it’s super low, just not sure. I didn’t see my arrow at the impact site or within 10ft radius. I backed out. Got him on video via tactacam 6.0. My buddy is a tracker and he sent the video and images to his tracking group. Everyone thinks it’s a dead deer other than 1 guy. 1 guy is 50/50 thinking it’s too low and may of got into the guys. I’m leaving him lay overnight and will be on it in the am with a dog. Your thoughts?


Not a bad thing to wait until morning. He'll for sure be dead then, as he probably was within a short time after the shot. Congrats! Can't wait for pics. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I did shoot a buck tonight as well. Not a lot of inches but I shot him on my property and saw 2 bucks bigger than him, just the way it worked out. Season ends Friday so I'm happy









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Gene94 said:


> I did shoot a buck tonight as well. Not a lot of inches but I shot him on my property and saw 2 bucks bigger than him, just the way it worked out. Season ends Friday so I'm happy
> View attachment 7738840
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Congratulations gene!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Awesome Gene! Took it down to the wire, congrats


----------



## KSQ2

Good job Gene! Nothing like shooting one in your own place! I’ve seen a ton of deer this morning on our place, but no giants. Gonna have to bail soon to get packed for trip.


----------



## Gene94

bonez said:


> I’m shooting a standard slick trick 4 blade. And yeah pics can be deceiving.


How's the recovery going Bonez?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Good luck on a quick recovery bonez. Nice deer gene.


----------



## bonez

No arrow. Very little blood and it was about 80 yards from impact site. Tracked with a tracker for over a mile. Never bedded. No deer. The saga of my season continues. No idea what happened and how the deer isn't dead.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Ugh! I'm sorry bonez that shot looked like money


----------



## Cornbread

Bonez, I’m sorry to hear that you couldn’t find him. I would have bet a lot of money he was piled up inside of 200 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Bummer bonez. Better luck next time. Thank you for the update and trying to track the deer rather then just giving up.


----------



## KSQ2

Sorry to hear bonez, I was there last year.
Saw a pile of deer this morning on our place, including the first bigger buck I’ve seen. Just caught a glimpse of him after a doe. Head west tomorrow morning. When I get back, if I don’t connect out there, the does better be on full alert, I’m ready to shoot something! Bucks too for that matter!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck KS! Bring plenty of hot hands if you're heading this way


----------



## Hidden Danger

bonez said:


> Shot him tonight, unsure of the shot. 29.5” arrow going in. 16 yards and he turned to slight qtr too. I put it righ behind that shoulder but feel like it’s super low, just not sure. I didn’t see my arrow at the impact site or within 10ft radius. I backed out. Got him on video via tactacam 6.0. My buddy is a tracker and he sent the video and images to his tracking group. Everyone thinks it’s a dead deer other than 1 guy. 1 guy is 50/50 thinking it’s too low and may of got into the guys. I’m leaving him lay overnight and will be on it in the am with a dog. Your thoughts?


That's a dead deer


----------



## Hidden Danger

I'll finally get to sit next weekend. I'm going to my brother's house and probably hunt a lease that he hasn't even been on yet. I'm taking my climber. 
I don't know about the rest of you but I bow hunt from October to March. Even during the rifle seasons. I've got plenty of time. Besides, our rut doesn't even warm up until the second week of January.
We finally have some cooler weather that moved in also. Hunting should be good.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck hidden, sounds awesome. Your wife must love that long deer season lol


----------



## floater

I hate that for you Bonez. Its no fun to hit one and not find it. The picture sure makes it look like a good hit. I'll be out tomorrow taking a disabled guy in a local hunt. Then I'll get some more hunting in next week.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> Good luck hidden, sounds awesome. Your wife must love that long deer season lol


Oh , I plan ahead. I let her take about 3 vacations a year during the spring and summer. Lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

My brother has this one on his lease in south Georgia


----------



## Idabowhntr

Great Georgia buck!


----------



## floater

My disabled hunter got a spike and missed a late doe. I’m back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## DrewWilliams

3 day work week and then 4 days off. Gonna try and get my second doe during then. 

Seems like acorns are starting to die off here, deer are moving into daytime activity on some of my plots. I'm not a big food plot hunter, but I have a few small plots tucked back into little clearings in the woods that I like to call "kill plots" that I enjoy hunting over or near.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Nice job Chris!! And good luck hunting you and Drew


----------



## Hidden Danger

My brother got a nice one tonight


----------



## Idabowhntr

I'd say! Laying in the cotton too, pretty cool


----------



## bonez

Well still thinking about the buck I never found from last week. I’ve replayed the shot over hundreds of times and still have no idea what happened. The fact that there’s no arrow found and only 4 lil spots of blood with no beds over a mile away from the impact has me baffled. I shot my bow yesterday to get piece of mind that this wasn’t me or equipment. 20 yards was 3” low consistently. 30-50 was dead on. I checked my sight, nothing loose, I checked the sight pins and behold, the top pin was so loose I have no idea how I didn’t realize it. Not saying this was the cause but it sure didn’t help me out in anyway. Here’s the link to the video. I’m going to make a post to AT and open this up for judgment and criticism by all.


----------



## jstephens61




----------



## bonez

Congrats!!


----------



## jstephens61

Thank you.
130” gross 10pt


----------



## Gene94

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7742897
> View attachment 7742899
> View attachment 7742906


Beautiful buck! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Jstephens! Heck yeah, great buck, congrats! Let's hear a story


----------



## jstephens61

Idabowhntr said:


> Jstephens! Heck yeah, great buck, congrats! Let's hear a story


Started out running late this morning. Made it to the tree at 30 minutes before sunrise, legal shooting time.
Had turkeys gobbling on the roost as I was coming in. As I was strapping my LW on, a doe came in and stood around watching me get hooked up.
Turkeys flying down, deer walking around, really thought I’d blown it.
About 7:30, heard something coming from the SW. I’m facing west with a river behind me 60 yards down a 40’ bluff. Here comes a nice 10pt, not the same buck. He’s at 25 yards when he hits my trail coming in. Stops, looks around, doesn’t like something and walks off NW.
I’m pretty pissed at myself for all the rookie mistakes. Start reading a couple threads.
A few minutes later, I hear a racket behind me over my right shoulder.
This guy had come up a draw from the river in the only spot that was wide open. I managed to grab my bow, hook up the release and there I sat. Couldn’t stand, couldn’t draw, could barely breathe.
He walked right up to the tree I was in, stopped at 25’ and looked around. I knew I was busted, but nope, he had other stuff on his mind.
Walked right past me. When he was about 15 yards, I drew. Then he walked into a bunch of saplings and stop at 25 yards in a spot that gave me a 2’ hole to shoot through.
Settled the pin and away the arrow went.
Watched him run about 35 yards, all the time I’m saying “Go down, go down” under my breath.
He went down hard, bawled once and that was it.
Very quick, clean kill.

Sorry it got long.







Turkey on the roost.


----------



## Hidden Danger

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7742897
> View attachment 7742899
> View attachment 7742906


Congratulations . That's a good one.


----------



## floater

Nice one jstephens! Good story too,
Bonez watching the video makes me thnk you actually hit low and a little back maybe. Possibly went under the lungs,


----------



## KSQ2

Congrats jstephens, great buck!!
Well, the trip to western Kansas was a blast seeing my old buddy again, but the hunting was a complete bust. I'll tell you guys who are considering coming to Kansas to hunt public, come early! There was tremendous pressure and the deer were almost completely nocturnal. Anyway, back home and I'll be getting back after it tomorrow. Have to get some office work done today and have a family dinner this evening, so no-go for today.


----------



## silasbowhunter

jstephens61 said:


> View attachment 7742897
> View attachment 7742899
> View attachment 7742906


Great buck! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Congrats jstephens, great buck!!
> Well, the trip to western Kansas was a blast seeing my old buddy again, but the hunting was a complete bust. I'll tell you guys who are considering coming to Kansas to hunt public, come early! There was tremendous pressure and the deer were almost completely nocturnal. Anyway, back home and I'll be getting back after it tomorrow. Have to get some office work done today and have a family dinner this evening, so no-go for today.


Think the drought has lowered your deer numbers? I think here in NE our numbers are way down. 


I haven’t been hunting, figured I’d give our ground a chance too cool off after the pressure of our 9 day rifle season in the heart of the rut… also been busy between buying a new car for the wife and some other family things. I’ll definitely be hunting as I have until December 31st to kill a buck and til January 15th to kill does. Thought my cameras had dried up but alas, firmware issue has cause them not to send me any pictures for about 10 days…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

silasbowhunter said:


> Think the drought has lowered your deer numbers? I think here in NE our numbers are way down.
> 
> 
> I haven’t been hunting, figured I’d give our ground a chance too cool off after the pressure of our 9 day rifle season in the heart of the rut… also been busy between buying a new car for the wife and some other family things. I’ll definitely be hunting as I have until December 31st to kill a buck and til January 15th to kill does. Thought my cameras had dried up but alas, firmware issue has cause them not to send me any pictures for about 10 days…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was sign that testified of there being sufficient numbers; I'm pretty certain the deer just went underground because of the extreme pressure. We saw a lot of deer tracks over the top of our tracks at times; the deer were simply moving at night. The rangers didn't seem to think the numbers were way off.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Cool story Jstephens, sometimes it's just meant to work out. Good luck everyone still hitting it, we still are in it with a couple bucks.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Happy Turkey day team! My turkeys know what day it is and are not coming down lol.


----------



## floater

Haha! Don’t blame them.


----------



## KSQ2

Still after it here in Kansas. Was at full draw on a doe twice this morning, but she wouldn't give me the right angle for the shot. I don’t like to get in the shoulder and mess up too much meat. I’ll be in the haybale blind this afternoon, pretty good rain moving in.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Glad to know someone is still after it! Good luck Ks


----------



## bonez

I’ve got till Jan 15 to lay down some more deer, just waiting on cold cold weather and snow to get back out.


----------



## floater

Good luck guys! I’m in a tower blind on the edge of cut corn. I saw a shooter on this place thanksgiving morning but he had a hot doe and I eventually had to sneak out.


----------



## Cornbread

I’m back in the tree this afternoon with a heavy heart. My dad passed away on Tuesday. He was a great man and taught me a lot my whole life. He is the one who sparked my love for the outdoors and I was his shadow for many of years. If he stop to fast I would run into him. We have went through all the family stuff and now I’ve got an afternoon to be alone a think. If you have parents or grandparents please call them and tell them how much you love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hidden Danger

Cornbread said:


> I’m back in the tree this afternoon with a heavy heart. My dad passed away on Tuesday. He was a great man and taught me a lot my whole life. He is the one who sparked my love for the outdoors and I was his shadow for many of years. If he stop to fast I would run into him. We have went through all the family stuff and now I’ve got an afternoon to be alone a think. If you have parents or grandparents please call them and tell them how much you love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Soo sorry to hear cornbread, will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## KSQ2

Cornbread said:


> I’m back in the tree this afternoon with a heavy heart. My dad passed away on Tuesday. He was a great man and taught me a lot my whole life. He is the one who sparked my love for the outdoors and I was his shadow for many of years. If he stop to fast I would run into him. We have went through all the family stuff and now I’ve got an afternoon to be alone a think. If you have parents or grandparents please call them and tell them how much you love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there Cornbread, sounds like you have a lot of great memories to hold on to for a long, long time.


----------



## KSQ2

Had several does in range tonight, but was at the wrong property. This one needs no does taken off of it. The neighbors take more than enough. I’ll be carrying the bow during orange season beginning Wednesday.


----------



## floater

Cornbread, I'll say a prayer for you and your family. Thats always a tough time.


----------



## bonez

My family has you and your family in our thoughts and prayers cornbread.


----------



## silasbowhunter

Cornbread said:


> I’m back in the tree this afternoon with a heavy heart. My dad passed away on Tuesday. He was a great man and taught me a lot my whole life. He is the one who sparked my love for the outdoors and I was his shadow for many of years. If he stop to fast I would run into him. We have went through all the family stuff and now I’ve got an afternoon to be alone a think. If you have parents or grandparents please call them and tell them how much you love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Continued prayers to you and your family man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Had a nice 8 come by yesterday evening. Got my blood pumping for a second, needs a little more time though. This is on my in-law’s land, so he has a pretty good chance of making it. I brought the lone wolf and sticks in and I’m very excited about this stand location; even after the commotion of hanging the stand and even bringing the golf cart, I saw 3 bucks cruising in a 2 hour hunt. I’ll hunt it when the wind is right during rifle season. Some of our spots have rifle hunters on or nearby, so I’ll stick to safer grounds for 10 days.


----------



## Cornbread

KSQ2 said:


> Had a nice 8 come by yesterday evening. Got my blood pumping for a second, needs a little more time though. This is on my in-law’s land, so he has a pretty good chance of making it. I brought the lone wolf and sticks in and I’m very excited about this stand location; even after the commotion of hanging the stand and even bringing the golf cart, I saw 3 bucks cruising in a 2 hour hunt. I’ll hunt it when the wind is right during rifle season. Some of our spots have rifle hunters on or nearby, so I’ll stick to safer grounds for 10 days.
> View attachment 7747478


Those lone wolf stands are the bomb. They are all I use. I’ve got 2 of the climbers that work great here in Georgia but from my little time in Kansas would be of very little use but the loc ons and sticks are great for the short crooked trees. My buddies out there are still seeing some good buck movements with some studs in the daylight. 

I had a pretty good 8pt come through one of my spots yesterday evening on camera so I’m after him this evening. Hopefully he will show up again. Already had a small buck come through before I was set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

I thought I was about to seal the deal on a good one yesterday morning but at 50 yards he caught a wind swirl I guess. They seem to be moving pretty well right now.


----------



## Idabowhntr

floater said:


> I thought I was about to seal the deal on a good one yesterday morning but at 50 yards he caught a wind swirl I guess. They seem to be moving pretty well right now.


Chris I swear by my ozonics. I know alot of people think it's a gimmick but I've seen too much proof, they are incredible.


----------



## KSQ2

Idabowhntr said:


> Chris I swear by my ozonics. I know alot of people think it's a gimmick but I've seen too much proof, they are incredible.


I was given one as a gift last year and I do think it helps, but I’ve only had good luck with it when the wind is consistent and I’m not in a lot of topography. It has saved my backside a number of times when the does didn’t go where they were supposed to!


----------



## floater

I actually just started using an orion but I broke the piece that holds the linkage to the tree. So I didnt have it with me.


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> Chris I swear by my ozonics. I know alot of people think it's a gimmick but I've seen too much proof, they are incredible.


I use one too. I also have a rubber maid tub sealed with weather stripping that I have a small ozone unit in that I keep all my clothes in and dress in the woods. Since I’ve used it I know it’s has helped with filling some tags. Not sure it’s 100% effective but it’s not a gimmick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silasbowhunter

Idabowhntr said:


> Chris I swear by my ozonics. I know alot of people think it's a gimmick but I've seen too much proof, they are incredible.


I agree. I sold my unit that I bought in college and I need to get another, just sold it to free up some cash haha. It’s the only way I can beat these deer down in the canyons I hunt where the wind takes your scent every direction the whole time.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

I'll be back after it tomorrow; I was told by a buddy a really good buck was seen crossing the road onto us this morning.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck Ks


----------



## DrewWilliams

This continues to be the worst season of my life. 

I only got out on Friday and Saturday of my 4 days off. I went with some buddies for some public land rifle hunting. And... I missed the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof with a rifle. Almost 3 miles in on some VERY steep public land. He came out of nowhere. Like an amateur, I forgot to click the safety off on my 30-30 and the hammer fell and just clicked while he was standing in the wide open at like 60-80 yards. It spooked him a bit and then I rushed and tried to make a shot happen about 100-120 yards through some thick stuff and I knew as soon as I pulled the trigger that I had missed. Couldn't find any hair or blood and he didn't look hit as he ran off. Got home and checked my zero and shot about a foot low. I had just sighted the rifle in 2 days prior so I've got some issue going on with loosing my zero.

Will be back out this weekend for sure, but I'm debating going back into that area with my other rifle to see if I can find him. Its hard to walk in an area like that, that is so undisturbed, see a giant, and not go back for him. I scouted after the shot because it was pouring rain and found a ton of sign in the area so I think I know where he is. And he didn't spook much. Ran about 50 yards and walked out of my life after the shot. 

If not, I'll be bowhunting on one of my private properties


----------



## KSQ2

Deer did NOT move this morning, but they moved this afternoon, even with a wind advisory. No shooters spotted though, almost had a doe in range. My range was shrunk dramatically with the wind. Work tomorrow and back after it Saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be just as windy and 70 degrees, so work won’t be too bad.


----------



## KSQ2

DrewWilliams said:


> This continues to be the worst season of my life.
> 
> I only got out on Friday and Saturday of my 4 days off. I went with some buddies for some public land rifle hunting. And... I missed the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof with a rifle. Almost 3 miles in on some VERY steep public land. He came out of nowhere. Like an amateur, I forgot to click the safety off on my 30-30 and the hammer fell and just clicked while he was standing in the wide open at like 60-80 yards. It spooked him a bit and then I rushed and tried to make a shot happen about 100-120 yards through some thick stuff and I knew as soon as I pulled the trigger that I had missed. Couldn't find any hair or blood and he didn't look hit as he ran off. Got home and checked my zero and shot about a foot low. I had just sighted the rifle in 2 days prior so I've got some issue going on with loosing my zero.
> 
> Will be back out this weekend for sure, but I'm debating going back into that area with my other rifle to see if I can find him. Its hard to walk in an area like that, that is so undisturbed, see a giant, and not go back for him. I scouted after the shot because it was pouring rain and found a ton of sign in the area so I think I know where he is. And he didn't spook much. Ran about 50 yards and walked out of my life after the shot.
> 
> If not, I'll be bowhunting on one of my private properties


Stay after it Drew


----------



## KSQ2

I know this the surest way to jinx tomorrow, but I’m so excited about tomorrow morning’s hunt, I can’t get to sleep. Gonna go take a melatonin. I will be the only family member brandishing a bow with the orange on. Looks like weather is supposed to cooperate, so I’ll be dressing warm. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## Hidden Danger

KSQ2 said:


> I know this the surest way to jinx tomorrow, but I’m so excited about tomorrow morning’s hunt, I can’t get to sleep. Gonna go take a melatonin. I will be the only family member brandishing a bow with the orange on. Looks like weather is supposed to cooperate, so I’ll be dressing warm. We’ll see what happens.


Good luck


----------



## KSQ2

Well, the jinx might be in. Still in the tree, but it has been slow!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Well Ks? Whatcha seeing?


----------



## KSQ2

It was a pretty slow day for me, the deer didn’t move too well this morning, I sat til 11:45 and saw several does, none in range, and a couple small bucks. This evening I chose the wrong spot. I guess deer moved like crazy on the family hill this afternoon and evening. My brother-in-law shot a 150” class ten with his boom stick and they saw 2 bigger bucks. I went to our property and saw quite a few does, none in range until after shooting light, and a few small bucks, including a real nice young 8 in close. I’ll be back at it tomorrow afternoon. Getting worn out a little, but come January I’ll be missing the hours in the tree I’m sure.


----------



## KSQ2

Like every year, all those early passed shots at does is looking foolish now. You’d think I’d learn!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha it seems so easy back in the early season, gets rough now.


----------



## KSQ2

Back at it, at the in-laws property. Some really good deer here, but it’s such a big place, it’s hard to pattern. Hoping to at least see a doe in close.


----------



## KSQ2

Back after it tomorrow afternoon. Going to hunt my brother’s small property. It’s a heck of a travel route between bedding and food. It hasn’t been hunted this year, as he’s out of the country right now. I figured a change of scenery would do me some good.


----------



## DrewWilliams

Bumped a good buck this evening walking in.

Small buck stood up out of bed near my stand so I stood there forever till he settled and eased off.. took 2 steps and a bigger buck was bedded up behind him and he stood up and bounded off. 😢


----------



## KSQ2

4 does and a spike this evening. Nothing in range. It was fun to be on my brother’s place, but it wasn’t set up quite right for a vertical bow guy.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck to everyone who is still after it


----------



## KSQ2

Mornings and evenings have been pretty slow, so taking a new approach today. I plan to be in the stand well before noon and sit til dark. We’ll see what happens, hopefully I can at least get a doe in range.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> Good luck to everyone who is still after it


I'm just now getting started. I have until March 1st


----------



## bonez

I’ve got a few more hunts till seasons ends. Ends Jan. 15th by me


----------



## Idabowhntr

That's crazy! I'll be finding antlers in the yard soon lol


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> That's crazy! I'll be finding antlers in the yard soon lol


The rut is still a month away. Lol


----------



## KSQ2

Well, no shots fired once again. The deer are definitely moving midday right now though. I didn’t see anything after 3pm. These 2 buck cruised through between 12 and 12:30.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Man it looks like it's still fall there! Making me miss being in a tree but it's solid white here. Working on building an indoor golf simulator. Good luck looks like they're still moving for ya


----------



## KSQ2

Back after it tomorrow. Had a completely shed buck come by me this evening. I’ve never seen that this early before. I’m wondering if the drought has something to do with it?


----------



## DrewWilliams

I still got about 3weeks-1month before the rut kicks in here..


----------



## Idabowhntr

I've found sheds before Christmas out here. Here's a pic of a buck my buddy took last night, stud for out here.


----------



## floater

Wow!


----------



## Cornbread

Idabowhntr said:


> I've found sheds before Christmas out here. Here's a pic of a buck my buddy took last night, stud for out here.
> View attachment 7754863


That’s a stud anywhere in the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Having to take a break from the woods for a couple days, work calls. The weather is pretty warm a dreary anyway. I hope to be back at it tomorrow afternoon, if the weather cooperates, we still need a lot more rain, so I won't be complaining if I get rained out. If the rain comes tomorrow, I'll be back out Thursday.


----------



## floater

I’m going to give it a try tonight. It’s cold though. Wind chill is low teens but I had a shooter 8 point here a couple days ago so we’ll see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Good luck Chris! I'm sure you'll get it done


----------



## KSQ2

For the life of me, I can’t get anything but bucks I don’t want to shoot within bow range! I saw 13 does and fawns and 5 bucks last night, 4 deer got in bow range, all bucks!
This one caught my attention for a bit, but I picked up the phone instead of the bow and got some video. Here’s a screen shot. He was a nice 9, just not quite what I’m looking for. And he survived rifle season, so I couldn’t bring myself to fling an arrow at him.








Tomorrow is my day off, so I’ll be back at it.


----------



## Idabowhntr

He looks like a solid buck to me Ks, keep after it man.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Ok , I'm going to need one of you to come get your weather.


----------



## Idabowhntr

-8 here this morning, I'll trade ya!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Idabowhntr said:


> -8 here this morning, I'll trade ya!


No thanks.🤣


----------



## KSQ2

It has been a very different season for sure. The drought has changed a lot. Many of the places we hunt simply aren’t holding the deer like years past. There is very little quality browse, so it has concentrated the deer on ag even more than usual. If it wasn’t for my in-laws property, I’d really be struggling. Thankfully the deer are abundant there along with several shooters, including a real giant; right now it’s a matter of getting between bedding and food. Work will be very laid back this week, so I plan to be in the woods some. Nothing like hunting the bottom of the ninth! Btw, had a nice fat doe within 25 yards for 10 minutes yesterday evening, at our property and never got a shot, it’s like she knew right where the shooting lanes were.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Keep after it Ks, it'll be over before you know so enjoy every sit. Good luck


----------



## bonez

We’ve got some good cold weather coming and snow by the end of the week. Saying 1ft of snow and single digit highs. Can’t wait to get back after em, need to fill the freezer some more


----------



## Cornbread

Our season doesn’t end till the end of January. Not seeing any buck on the cameras that I want to go after. But once January gets here there is a couple of spots they like to show back up to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

While you guys are freezing this is what I just set up in my shop


----------



## silasbowhunter

My places have just dried up. Deer are concentrated on food and due to crop rotation and what not. There just isn’t the deer. There’s a few deer but I have a hard time shooting a doe when the dawn recruitment was as poor as it was this year.. 
I’d like to fill a tag or two though. Sorry this has been a down year for me. First year with my child and I don’t get to get out as much as I have in the past! Been a fun team for me this year though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Managed to catch the crud today, hope it passes quickly, time is running out.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Feeling any better today Ks?


----------



## Cornbread

Merry Christmas guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Merry Christmas! Our late season starts Monday and runs for 3 weeks. Would like to have some dry snow to hunt in a few times during that stretch. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Merry Christmas Team, it's been a good time


----------



## Cornbread

Santa left a gift in my bow shop.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## bonez

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Haha good one Cornbread!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Merry Christmas


----------



## KSQ2

A late Merry Christmas to everyone. I finally was able to get around enough to get back into the woods yesterday afternoon. Here’s a couple pics. It will be a very anticlimactic end to the season that ends Saturday probably. I have a scheduled, routine colonoscopy on Thursday. The weather is warming and that might slow the deer movement, which was stellar the entire time I was sick. I’ll still be out when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Cool pics Ks


----------



## Cornbread

Whacked another doe this evening. I’ll still be after them until January 31st. Hopefully a shooter Buck will show between now and then. Found out one of our best spots for does is being sold and this is the last year we will get to hunt it. I’ve got 4 more doe tags so I’m going to try and fill them to donate to friends and family. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Cornbread said:


> Whacked another doe this evening. I’ll still be after them until January 31st. Hopefully a shooter Buck will show between now and then. Found out one of our best spots for does is being sold and this is the last year we will get to hunt it. I’ve got 4 more doe tags so I’m going to try and fill them to donate to friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stellar of a season for you my friend, congrats!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Congrats Cornbread! Great season


----------



## kickedaside05

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for the long break and not putting up any points. My Elk hunt was a bust also. It was fun getting out though. My last hunt is Barbary sheep. Hopefully the entire year isn't tag soup. It's a bitter soup that is hard to keep down.


----------



## floater

Hey ks I took my ghost blind out a few times as well. It’s pretty handy in the right situation. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Awesome picture Chris!! Looks like a good buck. Keep after it Kicked I bet your next hunt makes your whole season.


----------



## Cornbread

kickedaside05 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for the long break and not putting up any points. My Elk hunt was a bust also. It was fun getting out though. My last hunt is Barbary sheep. Hopefully the entire year isn't tag soup. It's a bitter soup that is hard to keep down.


It just takes 15 seconds for the season to turn around. Just stay focused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Hey guys. I’m not abandoning y’all. I’m still hunting until the end of January but have decided to get rid of all social media/ news for the next 30 days. Going to work on learning new things and reading some books instead of staring at a phone screen. It’s not a good bye but a see y’all later. Hope to come back at have a couple awesome stories to tell. See y’all next year!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Cornbread said:


> Hey guys. I’m not abandoning y’all. I’m still hunting until the end of January but have decided to get rid of all social media/ news for the next 30 days. Going to work on learning new things and reading some books instead of staring at a phone screen. It’s not a good bye but a see y’all later. Hope to come back at have a couple awesome stories to tell. See y’all next year!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man, I can respect that🫡 good luck. Wouldn't hurt me to do the same. Nice being on the team with you.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

floater said:


> Hey ks I took my ghost blind out a few times as well. It’s pretty handy in the right situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## KSQ2

Well fellas, 2022 was not one for the ages unfortunately. The Mrs knocked down a pretty good one last week while I was prepping for a colonoscopy.  Today I’ll break out the rifle to get a couple does knocked down for the freezer. Sorry for not contributing to a team two years in a row.


----------



## bonez

KSQ2 said:


> Well fellas, 2022 was not one for the ages unfortunately. The Mrs knocked down a pretty good one last week while I was prepping for a colonoscopy.  Today I’ll break out the rifle to get a couple does knocked down for the freezer. Sorry for not contributing to a team two years in a row.
> View attachment 7768383


Great deer congrats to her!


----------



## floater

Congrats to your wife KS! Nice one!


----------



## Idabowhntr

Congrats to the Mrs, nice buck.


----------



## silasbowhunter

KSQ2 said:


> Well fellas, 2022 was not one for the ages unfortunately. The Mrs knocked down a pretty good one last week while I was prepping for a colonoscopy.  Today I’ll break out the rifle to get a couple does knocked down for the freezer. Sorry for not contributing to a team two years in a row.
> View attachment 7768383


Congratulations to your wife! That’s a great buck. 

I feel ya though KS, I still have about 10 days to fill some doe tags, but this was my slowest season in about 7 years.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

Cornbread said:


> Hey guys. I’m not abandoning y’all. I’m still hunting until the end of January but have decided to get rid of all social media/ news for the next 30 days. Going to work on learning new things and reading some books instead of staring at a phone screen. It’s not a good bye but a see y’all later. Hope to come back at have a couple awesome stories to tell. See y’all next year!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's also been part of my absence. Started college back up. It has been hectic in my house. 

Thanks everyone but didn't see anything but a lot of other hunters on my last hunt.


----------



## floater

Blessed with my second doe last. She dumped in a ditch like they seem to do. Better late than never!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kickedaside05

floater said:


> Blessed with my second doe last. She dumped in a ditch like they seem to do. Better late than never!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on another doe.


----------



## Idabowhntr

Looks like a big ol girl! Congrats, she made you work too lol


----------

